# Random Picture Thread



## admin

This is one of my favorite random Halloween shots, taken on my phone.

It was like it had my name written all over it. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Auntie

Just another day in late summer/autumn.


----------



## SGG




----------



## admin

SGG said:


>


Oh wow! I absolutely love that shot!


----------



## Denton

Goofing around with the night vision gear when I was supposed to be working.


----------



## Auntie

I just noticed you can see the box fan in the upper right corner of the photo I posted.


----------



## Sasquatch

SGG said:


>


Ha. I got one like that.










Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Sasquatch

Here's one of a Squatch's best friend just chillin'.










Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## admin

We have a flea market close to here that I need to visit again soon.









It might be a good place to find some stuff for prepping without spending a mint.


----------



## SGG

Cricket said:


> Oh wow! I absolutely love that shot!


Thanks! Just a phone camera shot


----------



## admin

SGG said:


> Thanks! Just a phone camera shot


The detail is amazing!


----------



## admin

This is probably my all time favorite candid shot that I have taken.









My oldest and youngest granddaughter...


----------



## Sasquatch

Vacation last year. North rim of the Grand canyon.









Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## admin

Sasquatch said:


> Vacation last year. North rim of the Grand canyon.


That is one place that I would truly love to visit.


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> That is one place that I would truly love to visit.


Words and pictures can't describe what you actually see.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Operator6

Sasquatch said:


> Words and pictures can't describe what you actually see.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Yah, cool place. I been over it and in it on a helicopter out of Vegas. I enjoyed it as you did.


----------



## Slippy

View attachment 23338


Range is tidied up and chores are done.


----------



## admin

Another random cell phone shot.









I love old trucks...


----------



## Slippy

Who's a good girl?

View attachment 23386


----------



## Two Seven One

Have some friends visiting soon. Time to try this one out. It caught my eye at the store. I can't promise a detailed report tomorrow.


----------



## Slippy

Two Seven One said:


> Have some friends visiting soon. Time to try this one out. It caught my eye at the store. I can't promise a detailed report tomorrow.


Be careful, that bottle is precariously close to the edge of the table..Believe me, I know..after a handful or two of drinks, this balancing a nice bottle of Jefferson's Reserve on the arm of an Adirondack Chair, did not end well...

View attachment 23394


----------



## A Watchman

Ain't life good! Get ya a hippie chick.


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## SGG




----------



## Denton

A Watchman said:


> Ain't life good! Get ya a hippie chick.
> 
> View attachment 23402


Hippie chicks are awesome after you wash them up good and proper.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Cricket said:


> Another random cell phone shot.
> 
> View attachment 23354
> 
> 
> I love old trucks...


i used to go to the car meet there


----------



## admin

Maybe tomorrow, for one day, we can come together as one nation, no party lines, no hate.

Just people coming together...


----------



## SDF880

Sasquatch said:


> View attachment 23410


Southern Utah?


----------



## Sasquatch

SDF880 said:


> Southern Utah?


Kinda looks like it but that was Joshua Tree National Park.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## admin

Sasquatch said:


> View attachment 23410


You probably aren't old enough to remember this, but this picture reminds me of a TV show (Lost in Space ) that was on when I was a little kid.


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> You probably aren't old enough to remember this, but this picture reminds me of a TV show (Lost in Space ) that was on when I was a little kid.


I remember that show.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> You probably aren't old enough to remember this, but this picture reminds me of a TV show (Lost in Space ) that was on when I was a little kid.


I loved Lost In Space when I was a kid.


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> Maybe tomorrow, for one day, we can come together as one nation, no party lines, no hate.
> 
> Just people coming together...
> 
> View attachment 23554


People coming together would be nice. But I don't see that happening, at least anytime soon. I wish it would happen. I have places to go, things to do and people to see. I wouldn't have to worry about being ready for whatever.

The people have become addicts. They are addicted to self indulgence. They are addicted to not having to be responsible for much at all. Using the term sheep is a good metaphor. The shepherd provides all their needs and tells them what to do, where to go and how to think. People have become addicted to this level of care.

Like all addicts, they will have to hit rock bottom before things change. The question is: Where is the bottom? How far do they have to fall?


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> Another random cell phone shot.
> 
> View attachment 23354
> 
> 
> I love old trucks...


I spent roughly 10 years in the professional photography field. Mostly on the technical side. 8 years of that was running the rental department for a professional photo supply store. The reason I bring that up is because I know talent when I see it. You have talent :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman

inceptor said:


> The reason I bring that up is because I know talent when I see it. You have talent :tango_face_grin:


That's what I have been trying to tell her! A true artist's passion can be found in their work.


----------



## Two Seven One

A picture I took when I was with the 75th during air refueling. A-10s are the most bad ass close air support aircraft in existence. It's a plane built around a gun that can rip tanks in half and has battle tested survivability. How awesome is that?


----------



## Two Seven One

I'm not a big fan of memes but I like this one.


----------



## Two Seven One

The first picture of my dog the day I adopted him from the shelter. He was 6 months old at the time and sure seemed happy to find a home. He's a bit over 3 years old now and much larger. I'm willing to bet if anyone tried to harm me and he was around he'd have something to say about it.


----------



## SOCOM42

Two Seven One said:


> The first picture of my dog the day I adopted him from the shelter. He was 6 months old at the time and sure seemed happy to find a home. He's a bit over 3 years old now and much larger. I'm willing to bet if anyone tried to harm me and he was around he'd have something to say about it.
> 
> View attachment 23586


nice dog.


----------



## tango

Lost in space--- "Danger will Rogers"


----------



## Two Seven One

SOCOM42 said:


> nice dog.


Thanks this is what he looks like now.


----------



## SOCOM42

Again, nice looking dog and he looks happy!


----------



## 8301

Fur blanket. The smaller one weighs 5 lbs and is all bad attitude.


----------



## 8301

Cricket said:


> You probably aren't old enough to remember this, but this picture reminds me of a TV show (Lost in Space ) that was on when I was a little kid.


I suspect 85% of us grew up watching Lost in Space.


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> You probably aren't old enough to remember this, but this picture reminds me of a TV show (Lost in Space ) that was on when I was a little kid.


Took this pic while hiking in the area but you might recognize this from exterior shots of Lost in Space and many other movies/TV shows









Other movies and TV shows- Star Trek, The Flintstone's, Blazing Saddles, Short Circuit, The Adventures of Rin Tin Tin, Battlestar Galactica, The Fugitive, Gunsmoke, The Lone Ranger, MacGyver, The Rat Patrol, The Rifleman, The Six Million Dollar Man.


----------



## Targetshooter

a Sunday walk on the White House lawn .


----------



## 1895gunner

This guy had a keen interest in what I was grilling for dinner!



1895gunner


----------



## SGG




----------



## SGG




----------



## Slippy

View attachment 23730


The first beer that I ever "PURCHASED" (and not stole from my Dad or my friend's Dads) was at the original Flora-Bama Lounge and Package Store. I was 14 years old and that was WAAAY before it got blown away by Hurricane Hugo and rebuilt in 04 I think.

I can't remember what I had for breakfast yesterday but I remember that I had on a pair of Jams (swim trunks) that I saved up lawn mowing money to buy and an Atlanta Braves (Circa 1970's logo) batting style cheap helmet that I got at a Braves game with my Dad earlier that summer. No one seemed to care when I walked up to the bar, plopped $1 down and asked for a Budweiser. I bet my voice squeaked.

The bartender gave me the Bud without a second look, took my dollar and I walked away scared shitless...I was probably due some change so it was also my first Tip also. I think I chugged that damn Budweiser in 5 seconds...so excited to buy my second...

This pic is from the rebuilt Flora-Bama


----------



## SGG




----------



## Two Seven One

A few months ago I found this guy stuck in the stairwell of my apartment. So I caught him and took him outside expecting him to fly away. He decided to hangout with me for a while. When I noticed he wasn't going away I even took him back into my apartment like this to grab my phone to take a few pictures. He finally decided it was time to fly off about 10 minutes later.


----------



## SGG




----------



## SGG




----------



## Slippy

Two Seven One said:


> A few months ago I found this guy stuck in the stairwell of my apartment. So I caught him and took him outside expecting him to fly away. He decided to hangout with me for a while. When I noticed he wasn't going away I even took him back into my apartment like this to grab my phone to take a few pictures. He finally decided it was time to fly off about 10 minutes later.
> 
> View attachment 23738


Go CARDS!

(MLB Wild Card reference...)


----------



## SGG

I designed and made these myself before I was 20. Was going to see about getting it published but never did.
These all fly really well
















That's an F22


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> Go CARDS!
> 
> (MLB Wild Card reference...)


Hey Slip ...... it's pronounced Ray n gers!


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> I designed and made these myself before I was 20. Was going to see about getting it published but never did.


Well done SGG, I wasn't quite that enterprising when I was in my 20's. My story is more like this. (See Below)


----------



## Slippy

A Watchman said:


> Hey Slip ...... it's pronounced Ray n gers!


Remember the Rangers 1989 Roster? STACKED! 1989 Texas Rangers Roster by Baseball Almanac

They finished 4th in the AL West. No shit story...had an opportunity to walk through the dugout after a game in '89 at the old Ranger Stadium. Hottest sumbitch ever...anyway, all the young ballplayers were drinking beer, playing cards and grab-assing. My buddy played minor league ball Pete Incaviglia is how we got in.

The whole team is jacking around not giving a crap they just got beat by someone...EXCEPT NOLAN RYAN. Nolan Ryan is on the stationary bike in a vinyl sweatsuit working out. My buddy says to Pete, I'm gonna say hello to Mr Ryan. Pete said, "HELL NO, if you do you're on your own, that old man will kick your, my, his (me) ass if you mess with him. Funny thing was, Nolan Ryan didn't even pitch that day...


----------



## MisterMills357

Cricket said:


> This is probably my all time favorite candid shot that I have taken.
> 
> View attachment 23762
> 
> My oldest and youngest granddaughter...


That is very touching, there should be more of it in the World.


----------



## admin

MisterMills357 said:


> That is very touching, there should be more of it in the World.


The little one had taken a minor fall on the playground and her sister was comforting her.

I was unbelievably proud in that moment...


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> Remember the Rangers 1989 Roster? STACKED! 1989 Texas Rangers Roster by Baseball Almanac
> 
> They finished 4th in the AL West. No shit story...had an opportunity to walk through the dugout after a game in '89 at the old Ranger Stadium. Hottest sumbitch ever...anyway, all the young ballplayers were drinking beer, playing cards and grab-assing. My buddy played minor league ball Pete Incaviglia is how we got in.
> 
> The whole team is jacking around not giving a crap they just got beat by someone...EXCEPT NOLAN RYAN. Nolan Ryan is on the stationary bike in a vinyl sweatsuit working out. My buddy says to Pete, I'm gonna say hello to Mr Ryan. Pete said, "HELL NO, if you do you're on your own, that old man will kick your, my, his (me) ass if you mess with him. Funny thing was, Nolan Ryan didn't even pitch that day...


Good story ... reminds me of one ...... about 2007 I had press passes at Talladega, I got from a sports radio host who was a buddy of mine. We snuck in the pre race NACAR driver's meeting building (40 minutes before security showed up and the roped off an entrance corridor for the drivers) and actually watched the pre game drivers meeting held by Mike Helton. There were four of us "newsmen" (we may have or may not over indulged) leaned up against the wall, just waiting for someone to ask us who the heck we were.

They never did. It was awesome.


----------



## Slippy

A Watchman said:


> Good story ... reminds me of one ...... about 2007 I had press passes at Talladega, I got from a sports radio host who was a buddy of mine. We snuck in the pre race NACAR driver's meeting building (40 minutes before security showed up and the roped off an entrance corridor for the drivers) and actually watched the pre game drivers meeting held by Mike Helton. There were four of us "newsmen" (we may have or may not over indulged) leaned up against the wall, just waiting for someone to ask us who the heck we were.
> 
> They never did. It was awesome.


Mike Helton always had that "I don't take no crap" kinda look. Good story.

In the summer of 2001 I played in some stupid celebrity charity golf tournament the company I worked for sponsored. Most of the celebrity's were college football player and coaches. I was in a group with Larry Coker, newly named head coach of the Miami Hurricanes. Coach Coker didn't play golf so he just rode with us. Jokingly I told him that he was going to win the National Championship this upcoming year.

Well, the Miami Hurricanes, coached by first year coach Larry Coker won the National College Football Championship that season. The next year he was at the same charity event, so was I. I went up to him to congratulate him and he said "you called it!. That cracked me up. 5 years later I quit golf...I had lost my swing and the meniscus in my left knee.


----------



## SDF880

Slippy said:


> Remember the Rangers 1989 Roster? STACKED! 1989 Texas Rangers Roster by Baseball Almanac
> 
> They finished 4th in the AL West. No shit story...had an opportunity to walk through the dugout after a game in '89 at the old Ranger Stadium. Hottest sumbitch ever...anyway, all the young ballplayers were drinking beer, playing cards and grab-assing. My buddy played minor league ball Pete Incaviglia is how we got in.
> 
> The whole team is jacking around not giving a crap they just got beat by someone...EXCEPT NOLAN RYAN. Nolan Ryan is on the stationary bike in a vinyl sweatsuit working out. My buddy says to Pete, I'm gonna say hello to Mr Ryan. Pete said, "HELL NO, if you do you're on your own, that old man will kick your, my, his (me) ass if you mess with him. Funny thing was, Nolan Ryan didn't even pitch that day...


I went to a handful of Rangers game summer 89. I went to a sold out game and hung out till someone sold me 2 tickets to get in. Got to see Ryan vs Clemens!


----------



## Slippy

SDF880 said:


> I went to a handful of Rangers game summer 89. I went to a sold out game and hung out till someone sold me 2 tickets to get in. Got to see Ryan vs Clemens!


Ryan v Clemons! A regulation Major League Baseball has 108 double stitches. At 100 mph that is some sho nuff fast spinning laces to watch!


----------



## SDF880

Slippy said:


> Ryan v Clemons! A regulation Major League Baseball has 108 double stitches. At 100 mph that is some sho nuff fast spinning laces to watch!


Was quite a game and ended 2-1 Ryan got the victory! Not many hits either side but a heck of a lot of K's!


----------



## SDF880

A few winters back


----------



## SGG




----------



## Two Seven One

I see these guys from time to time behind my apartment. If SHTF I hope they are still around.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Wife upgraded her EDC (Glock 43) with some Hyve Technologies aftermarket parts on a Labor Day sale.
- Extended slide lock (take down tab)
- Hyve Monarch adjustable Trigger with trigger bar
- Two +2 extended base pads
- Extended magazine release

Really solid construction, the colors are nice and that trigger is just plain amazing.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG




----------



## 8301

Two Seven One said:


> I see these guys from time to time behind my apartment. If SHTF I hope they are still around.
> 
> View attachment 23794


I see those turkeys from the front porch, but they can be a bit of work to pluck.


----------



## Sasquatch

Something I think we can all relate to.


----------



## admin

Street artist down at Market Square (El Mercado)


----------



## SGG

Cricket said:


> Street artist down at Market Square (El Mercado)
> 
> View attachment 24402


I really love that filter, great shot


----------



## Deebo

fishing in Arkansas, I spilled my crickets, and snapped this one.


----------



## Deebo

New Mexico Sunsets are awesome


----------



## Deebo

Some random kids, JUST KIDDING, these demons are mine.


----------



## Deebo

Deebo said:


> View attachment 24418
> 
> fishing in Arkansas, I spilled my crickets, and snapped this one.


Sorry @Cricket


----------



## Targetshooter

smart kids , they know how to get the job done . they work together .


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> Street artist down at Market Square (El Mercado)
> 
> View attachment 24402


OK people, that pic right there from our own little @Cricket is really fantastic.^^^^


----------



## Maol9

She is nearly always at my side, or laying at my feet.

But the way she likes flowers I should have named her Bambi instead of Raina the Warrior Princess!


----------



## Maol9

Actually used to raise Appaloosas. Even had one that was a 'Leopard' named Lily because she liked flowers too. 

Never raised a Tiger though. Well except for my oldest Son. We just can't seem to get him back in his cage.


----------



## Coastie dad

New bunnies have eyes open. She can not convince her parents to let her take one home though.


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> OK people, that pic right there from our own little @Cricket is really fantastic.^^^^


^^^^^^ Sucking up and trying to store away brownie points, in preparation of the next "great banning".


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^^ Sucking up and trying to store away brownie points, in preparation of the next "great banning".


I don't like to call it banning. It's more like, ummmm... relocating. :devil:


----------



## inceptor

@Cricket just keep the pictures coming. I really enjoy your work.


----------



## admin

inceptor said:


> @Cricket just keep the pictures coming. I really enjoy your work.


There is so much beauty all around us.


----------



## Prepared One

Cricket said:


> I don't like to call it banning. It's more like, ummmm... relocating. :devil:


Relocating :vs_lol: I love it! Capone used to " Relocate" people that got sideways with him to the Chicago river.


----------



## Targetshooter

Cricket , here is some you can use ,






" I am going nuts here ". or






" I didn't do it "


----------



## admin

This is another amazing street artist in San Antonio.

He draws amazing caricatures. I enjoy watching him work.


----------



## Sasquatch

Squatch sighting?










Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Illini Warrior

the best excuse you can have .....


----------



## Targetshooter

I gota do what I gota do to save my nuts .


----------



## Ashton




----------



## Montana Rancher

Ok, I had a better picture picked out but this was the one I found, a great picture of a buck out my back door.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Still not the one I wanted but .... Sunset in Montana, not too bad


----------



## Montana Rancher

d
Same night, just a few minutes later


----------



## Montana Rancher

Gah, where was that file, just set of wolf tracks.


----------



## Montana Rancher

No...

That's not it, just a few Elk ivories and a few spent bullets....


----------



## Montana Rancher

Quite possibly my favorite picture but wait....









Me and my brother on a moose hunt about 2005









Watering my horse at 9000 feet in a mountain lake


----------



## Montana Rancher

Haha, ok that is not me but I've fished a lot in the narrow passage and this about sums up the experience!


----------



## Targetshooter

Montana Rancher said:


> View attachment 24762
> 
> 
> Ok, I had a better picture picked out but this was the one I found, a great picture of a buck out my back door.


WOWWWWWWWWWWWWW , One hell of a rack , nice pic .


----------



## Targetshooter

Is this cool ?


----------



## Denton

I was working on a Kiowa Warrior when I saw Flat Iron taxiing toward me. I had the mast turret assembly track it and took a picture. I wish my reflection wasn't there, but I still like this pic.


----------



## Prepared One

Denton said:


> View attachment 24866
> 
> 
> I was working on a Kiowa Warrior when I saw Flat Iron taxiing toward me. I had the mast turret assembly track it and took a picture. I wish my reflection wasn't there, but I still like this pic.


I think it's pretty cool with your reflection in it. I would tell everyone that's what you were going for.


----------



## inceptor

Prepared One said:


> I think it's pretty cool with your reflection in it. I would tell everyone that's what you were going for.


It is a great affect.


----------



## Denton

That was one of the last Flat Iron flights with the Huey. They then switched to the EuroCrapper helicopter and quickly realized it is underpowered and small. Now, medivac at Ft. Rucker is using the L model Blackhawk.


----------



## Targetshooter

cool pic , I love helicopters .


----------



## Denton

While taking a breather on a dive, I noticed a couple dolphins giving the fishermen fits. They hook a fish but never get to bring in much more than a head. Were it legal to shoot dolphins, they would have done it.


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton, You look like this guy, but he is dead.













.

Hint, Petersan.


----------



## Operator6

I'm watching hummingbirds swarm my backyard. There's is probably 15+. I'll try to get a pic. They're cool and curious little creatures, two came within 36" of me just hovering dead still. Awesome !


----------



## azrancher

Operator6 said:


> I'm watching hummingbirds swarm my backyard. There's is probably 15+. I'll try to get a pic. They're cool and curious little creatures, two came within 36" of me just hovering dead still. Awesome !


I have 20-40 on any given day, I put the feeders out this morning and they were attacking me for not getting it out earlier (0730). I have to take the feeders down at dusk so the migrating bats don't drain the sugar water.

*Rancher*


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> View attachment 24874
> 
> 
> While taking a breather on a dive, I noticed a couple dolphins giving the fishermen fits. They hook a fish but never get to bring in much more than a head. Were it legal to shoot dolphins, they would have done it.


I got to dive with the dolphins once off the Florida coast. What a blast that was!


----------



## Operator6

azrancher said:


> I have 20-40 on any given day, I put the feeders out this morning and they were attacking me for not getting it out earlier (0730). I have to take the feeders down at dusk so the migrating bats don't drain the sugar water.
> 
> *Rancher*


No sugar water here just flowers. If I leave my garage doors open they will try to feed off the red manual disconnect ball hanging from the opener tracks. They get confused once they enter and can't find their way back out. Several times a year I find them being around the garage banging into the windows.


----------



## SGG




----------



## Slippy

View attachment 24922


My cross-draw shoulder rig. One time a lady next to me filling up at the gas station asked me if I was a sheriff. I said no, retired SA. (Smart Ass)

She just gave me a nervous smile and there was awkward silence between us for the next few minutes...


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> View attachment 24922
> 
> 
> My cross-draw shoulder rig. One time a lady next to me filling up at the gas station asked me if I was a sheriff. I said no, retired SA. (Smart Ass)
> 
> She just gave me a nervous smile and there was awkward silence between us for the next few minutes...


Classy rig......

Hey that's hilarious, well played. I was in the airport in Tampa and was approached by a family wanting my autograph.....immediately took the sharpie and signed my check signature and told them thanks for being a fan........I still have no clue who they thought I was !!!! Probably the hot girl I was with threw them off....


----------



## Denton

I love living near my beloved Gulf of Mexico!


----------



## Operator6

Denton said:


> View attachment 24938
> 
> 
> I love living near my beloved Gulf of Mexico!


That's me in my boat......take that pic down NOW !! :vs_lol:


----------



## Denton

Heading out for a night dive.


----------



## Conroy85

the wife's dog wants to go to work with me


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> Classy rig......
> 
> Hey that's hilarious, well played. I was in the airport in Tampa and was approached by a family wanting my autograph.....immediately took the sharpie and signed my check signature and told them thanks for being a fan........I still have no clue who they thought I was !!!! Probably the hot girl I was with threw them off....


Excellent story,
My son2 played hockey in ATL when the Atlanta Thrashers of the NHL were in town. He got to skate out with the team for the National Anthem one game as the Youth player of the week or some such nonsense. Since he was 9 or so an adult got to accompany him. I was standing in the players bench area for the National Anthem and after it played all the divorced 40-60 year old women in the stands hit me up hard for autographs thinking I was a retired player or someone important. Two of the players laughed and gave me the thumbs up!

That was funny...


----------



## Slippy

Half my Son2's hockey team in the penalty box. (Circa 2008 ish)

View attachment 24970


----------



## Two Seven One

The Remington Model 24 I mentioned in my other thread in the gun forum with the case. It was my grandfather's and handed down to me. I'm going to take it to the range sometime next week and look forward to it. It means a lot to me just to have it.


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> I don't drink Vodka often but when I do it's in a Mickey sippy cup !


Like it or not, I spit my drink through my nose on this one^^^:vs_laugh:


----------



## Targetshooter

Two Seven One said:


> The Remington Model 24 I mentioned in my other thread in the gun forum with the case. It was my grandfather's and handed down to me. I'm going to take it to the range sometime next week and look forward to it. It means a lot to me just to have it.
> 
> View attachment 25018


Very nice , your very lucky to have it , I would love to own one like that with the case to. Best of luck at the range , keep us posted .


----------



## Targetshooter

Your busted we got a pic of you surfing , LMAO .


----------



## Sasquatch

Operator6 said:


> I don't drink Vodka often but when I do it's in a Mickey sippy cup !


The Happiest Drink on Earth!


----------



## Sasquatch

Targetshooter said:


> View attachment 25042
> Your busted we got a pic of you surfing , LMAO .


Not me. Maybe my cousin Frank. But he is not as handsome as me.


----------



## Targetshooter

Sasquatch said:


> Not me. Maybe my cousin Frank. But he is not as handsome as me.


You are so full of it you have turned brown , LMAO .. Looking forward tonight , is there a subject yet ?


----------



## Robie

Just a quick handle for the ferro rod I bought last week.

Made from a scrap of cherry with one coat of BLO.

I wanted something easy to hold.

Nothing special...maybe 1/2 hour invested.


----------



## SGG

???white letters 








Vs???Cobras


----------



## admin

Lost in the music...


----------



## Operator6

The black Cobras look better to me. The white letters are uneccessary advertisement.


----------



## SGG

Operator6 said:


> The black Cobras look better to me. The white letters are uneccessary advertisement.


#blackwallsmatter

Another good point for the black out.
My neighbor voted the same, tbh I've had the tires for months and never really noticed the cobras. I originally ordered them specifically for the cool white lettering ha


----------



## Arklatex

SGG said:


> #blackwallsmatter
> 
> Another good point for the black out.
> My neighbor voted the same, tbh I've had the tires for months and never really noticed the cobras. I originally ordered them specifically for the cool white lettering ha


I'd vote whitewalls. But I might be a lil biased. I've built thousands of those exact tires. Nice choice! Made with pride in Texarkana.

#AmericanTiresMatter


----------



## SGG

Arklatex said:


> I'd vote whitewalls. But I might be a lil biased. I've built thousands of those exact tires. Nice choice! Made with pride in Texarkana.
> 
> #AmericanTiresMatter


I've spent several thousand so far, almost everything was made here in the US


----------



## admin

Just Texas...


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> ???white letters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vs???Cobras


White letters.


----------



## Prepared One

Cricket said:


> Just Texas...
> 
> View attachment 25218


Yea baby!


----------



## SGG

I'm a Disney Princess 

























A resident's pet baby squirrel. I went in to do some repairs, and it startled me at first, but came right up to me and just wanted to hang out


----------



## Maol9

Woke to Wifey's* 'Intruder Alert!'* the other day...









I must say he was a surprisingly fast dude. He looked pretty fragile so I just herded him down the hall and showed him the door...


----------



## Maol9

SGG said:


> I'm a Disney Princess...
> 
> A resident's pet baby squirrel. I went in to do some repairs, and it startled me at first, but came right up to me and just wanted to hang out


That SGG, he just has a way with wild life, or maybe like a cat, he just likes playing with his dinner... I have dozens of recipes BTW, Bon Appetit I say!


----------



## admin

Maol9 said:


> That SGG, he just has a way with wild life, or maybe like a cat, he just likes playing with his dinner... I have dozens of recipes BTW, Bon Appetit I say!


I feel so much better now! My first thoughts were concerning grilling the little guy. Then I decided to hang my head in shame.

I really do like squirrels. I just also happen to think they are tasty wrapped in bacon. :devil:


----------



## Maol9

Cricket said:


> I feel so much better now! My first thoughts were concerning grilling the little guy. Then I decided to hang my head in shame.
> 
> I really do like squirrels. I just also happen to think they are tasty wrapped in bacon. :devil:


Me too, and Squirrel in Mushroom Gravy, and Squirrel in Red Sauce... Squirrel Chimmies..

The next squirrel recipe I want to try is Hank Shaw's Hmong Squirrel Stew.

Hmong Squirrel Stew Recipe

That settles it. If I can get the paperwork caught up in time I'm taking the 410 out before dusk. Probably won't post my squirrel photos though...

My apologies SGG...


----------



## Illini Warrior

te latest from the White House ....


----------



## Illini Warrior

Maol9 said:


> Me too, and Squirrel in Mushroom Gravy, and Squirrel in Red Sauce... Squirrel Chimmies..
> 
> The next squirrel recipe I want to try is Hank Shaw's Hmong Squirrel Stew.
> 
> Hmong Squirrel Stew Recipe
> 
> That settles it. If I can get the paperwork caught up in time I'm taking the 410 out before dusk. Probably won't post my squirrel photos though...
> 
> My apologies SGG...


great recipe website for cooking just about any kind of freaking animal ..... Wild Game Recipes


----------



## Maol9

Illini Warrior said:


> great recipe website for cooking just about any kind of freaking animal ..... Wild Game Recipes


Indeed Hank Shaw's site is a great site. It is my go to for cooking wild critters, but he has nothing there on Rattlesnake.

For that I suggest:

Rattlesnake Recipe Page

Not just like Chicken it has a gaminess that I that like. When I get some time back home I may yet perfect my Rattlesnake Indian Taco Recipe.

So little time, so many critters...


----------



## SDF880

Just came home with me . Ruger lightweight Commander style in 9MM


----------



## admin

SDF880 said:


> Just came home with me . Ruger lightweight Commander style in 9MM
> 
> View attachment 25290


Good grief. That is sooooooo purdy! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Slippy

Maol9 said:


> Indeed Hank Shaw's site is a great site. It is my go to for cooking wild critters, but he has nothing there on Rattlesnake.
> 
> For that I suggest:
> 
> Rattlesnake Recipe Page
> 
> Not just like Chicken it has a gaminess that I that like. When I get some time back home I may yet perfect my Rattlesnake Indian Taco Recipe.
> 
> So little time, so many critters...


After cleaning/gutting and cutting the rattlesnake up into bite size pieces, soak over night in buttermilk. I think it takes away the gaminess.

Make a Cornmeal/Flour (Gluten Free I used Rice Flour), Salt/Pepper/Lawry's Seasoning mixture and dredge in buttermilk, then flour then repeat. Deep Fried at 350-375 and the only thing that keeps you from inhaling them are the damn vertabrae of the rattlesnake. Otherwise Fanger-Licking Good! (Mrs Slippy did not care to see the picture of the snake cleaned and gutted on the tailgate of my truck...:vs_laugh

View attachment 25322


View attachment 25314


----------



## Operator6

OPP, Alabamer has a Rattlesnake Rodeo. Id eat snake if I was hungry or if I had a few beers.


----------



## admin

Slippy said:


> After cleaning/gutting and cutting the rattlesnake up into bite size pieces, soak over night in buttermilk. I think it takes away the gaminess.
> 
> Make a Cornmeal/Flour (Gluten Free I used Rice Flour), Salt/Pepper/Lawry's Seasoning mixture and dredge in buttermilk, then flour then repeat. Deep Fried at 350-375 and the only thing that keeps you from inhaling them are the damn vertabrae of the rattlesnake. Otherwise Fanger-Licking Good! (Mrs Slippy did not care to see the picture of the snake cleaned and gutted on the tailgate of my truck...:vs_laugh
> 
> View attachment 25322
> 
> 
> View attachment 25314


Did ya save the skin for a hat band?


----------



## Operator6

Cricket said:


> Did ya save the skin for a hat band?


Here in Alabama we use rattlesnake skins for condoms. Don't knock till ya try it.


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> Did ya save the skin for a hat band?


No, I couldn't save the skin, it ripped half in two when I was skinning it.

Advice to the youngsters; make sure the poisonous snake is 1000% dead before securing the head with a long stick and cutting off the head prior to the cleaning process.

Getting bit by a dead Rattlesnake will get you hurt AND ridiculed by the healthcare professionals, friends and family and future employers...:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Targetshooter

Operator6 said:


> Here in Alabama we use rattlesnake skins for condoms. Don't knock till ya try it.


does it rattle when your done ,,,, LMAO


----------



## Maol9

Slippy I must say, those look very tasty indeed!!! They sure bring back some campfire culinary memories!!!

Did them snake nugits usta look like this?









This isn't my pic, or even my snake. Mine TX Coontail actually was much bigger and scarier.

Lost all of those pics 30+ years ago when our trailer house burned down.

The Prairie Rattlers we have in WY are much smaller but they make up for it by being more venomous...

Just as tasty though!!!


----------



## Operator6

Maol9 said:


> Slippy I must say, those look very tasty indeed!!! They sure bring back some campfire culinary memories!!!
> 
> Did them snake nugits usta look like this?
> 
> View attachment 25330
> 
> 
> This isn't my pic, or even my snake. Mine TX Coontail actually was much bigger and scarier.
> 
> Lost all of those pics 30+ years ago when our trailer house burned down.
> 
> The Prairie Rattlers we have in WY are much smaller but they make up for it by being more venomous...
> 
> Just as tasty though!!!


I could probably get two condoms out of that snake. Awesome !


----------



## admin

Early morning before the crowds show up...









_Boiler House Texas Grill & Wine Garden (Pearl Brewery)_


----------



## Slippy

Maol9 said:


> Slippy I must say, those look very tasty indeed!!! They sure bring back some campfire culinary memories!!!
> 
> Did them snake nugits usta look like this?
> 
> View attachment 25330
> 
> 
> This isn't my pic, or even my snake. Mine TX Coontail actually was much bigger and scarier.
> 
> Lost all of those pics 30+ years ago when our trailer house burned down.
> 
> The Prairie Rattlers we have in WY are much smaller but they make up for it by being more venomous...
> 
> Just as tasty though!!!


I don't care who you are and how many Rattlesnakes you've seen or killed, that my friend, is one B.A.S. :vs_shocked:

(Big Ass Snake)


----------



## SGG




----------



## admin

I have a thing about cool coffee mugs...


----------



## SGG




----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> I have a thing about cool coffee mugs...
> 
> View attachment 25386


I can relate. Nothing happens here in the morning until I'm able to get my heart jump started with coffee.


----------



## Robie

Caribbean Pepper Sauce from home grown Caribbean Red Habanero's...



Red Caribbean Habanero's
Onions
Garlic
Carrots
Limes
Mangos
Pineapple
Salt
White Vinegar


----------



## Maol9

What do you call a hole in the water you pour money into?

A boat!!!

Not this time...


----------



## Jakthesoldier

SGG said:


> I'm a Disney Princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A resident's pet baby squirrel. I went in to do some repairs, and it startled me at first, but came right up to me and just wanted to hang out


I miss my pet squirrel!


----------



## SGG

Jakthesoldier said:


> I miss my pet squirrel!


I was actually impressed with how calm he was, he just wanted to hang out with me


----------



## Jakthesoldier

SGG said:


> I was actually impressed with how calm he was, he just wanted to hang out with me


mine used to hang out in my sleeve, hood, or the big pocket on the front of my hoodie, and liked watching me play video games.


----------



## admin

"I'm too sexy for my shirt!"


----------



## Robie

Did you take that?

I was going to ask...did you shoot that, but didn't want to hear of it wrapped in bacon.....


----------



## admin

Robie said:


> Did you take that?
> 
> I was going to ask...did you shoot that, but didn't want to hear of it wrapped in bacon.....


Yes, I took that picture and no, I did't eat it. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## 8301

Cricket said:


> "I'm too sexy for my shirt!"
> 
> View attachment 25602


The colors are beautiful. I'm surprised he let you get that close.


----------



## admin

Although I was pretty close to him, I have a fairly long lens on my camera.


----------



## admin

I was cutting through a back alley in Austin (on my way down to the water) when I saw this building.

I have no idea why I was so drawn to it. Something about the structure simply caught my eye...









It may just be that I like unusual (quirky) buildings.

This one in New Orleans gave me a similar feeling.


----------



## Robie

This was my last dog, Rambo....pretending he's sleeping while he's really keeping a watchful eye over the campsite....


----------



## Maol9

I only show Wifey in pic for a height reference. She wasn't real happy about it. BTW she is 5'10"

Here she is getting Tomatoes from her Tomato tree 'Junior' for our salad tonight. She grows one of these every year...


----------



## Maol9

Robie said:


> Did you take that?
> 
> I was going to ask...did you shoot that, but didn't want to hear of it wrapped in bacon.....


I haven't had Squab yet. But dove breast is delicious! Hmm it is dove season...


----------



## SGT E

Jakthesoldier said:


> I miss my pet squirrel!


I miss mine too....


----------



## SGT E

Maol9 said:


> Slippy I must say, those look very tasty indeed!!! They sure bring back some campfire culinary memories!!!
> 
> Did them snake nugits usta look like this?
> 
> View attachment 25330
> 
> 
> This isn't my pic, or even my snake. Mine TX Coontail actually was much bigger and scarier.
> 
> Lost all of those pics 30+ years ago when our trailer house burned down.
> 
> The Prairie Rattlers we have in WY are much smaller but they make up for it by being more venomous...
> 
> Just as tasty though!!!


Our rattlers in Ky aint much smaller

One of our "HAZARDS" on our local gold course!


----------



## Targetshooter

Love snake over a open camp fire . A few years ago I found a 7 ft. black snake in my back yard " when they were building the new home here " and it was very good cooked over my fire pit .


----------



## SGG




----------



## Slippy

Slippy smiles knowing that OP6 may become Customer of The Year! :vs_wave:



Operator6 said:


> Meet Patricia Pike.
> 
> Those are not blackheads......those are 556 penetrations from 100 yrds and a few 9mm.


----------



## Maol9

SGT E said:


> Our rattlers in Ky aint much smaller
> 
> One of our "HAZARDS" on our local gold course!
> 
> View attachment 25674


SGT E that one is _*the *_'Off the Scale Snake' for an Eastern rattler I have ever seen. How good was he?


----------



## Operator6

Just a guess but I bet that snake had a steady diet of bullfrogs.


----------



## SGG




----------



## Arklatex




----------



## admin

@Arklatex I need some of that in my life right about now. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## admin

Breathless Moments In Nature . . .


----------



## Arklatex




----------



## admin

More nature. (see the little bug too?)


----------



## sideKahr

Foggy day in SpiderTown.


----------



## admin

@sideKahr I love pictures with fog in them. It always seems to add some mystery to the shot. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Arklatex

The recent harvest moon.


----------



## sideKahr

I love fall, for many reasons.


----------



## Arklatex

Wooly bugger


----------



## admin

@sideKahr do you make wine?

@Arklatex the Woolly Bugger shot is AMAZING!


----------



## sideKahr

Yes, but those are not my grapes. That was a party at a local vineyard.

Last one. I love cats, the bigger the better. And this is one big boy.


----------



## Arklatex

Tree frog on a canna leaf outside casa de Arklatex


----------



## Arklatex

Anole trying to guard the hummingbird feeder.










Anole failed


----------



## admin

I could spend hours watching hummingbirds. They are amazing.


----------



## Prepared One

I have hummingbird feeders on either end of the pool and watch 4 or 5 them race from one to the other in the mornings. I get a kick out of the one that tries to chase the others off. BTW......hummingbird is great on the BBQ with a spiced hot honey dipping sauce! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## A Watchman

No hummingbirds at my house, but oh the squirrels ....... now that is awesome!


----------



## admin

"Hey lady! Is that bacon ya have there?"


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> "Hey lady! Is that bacon ya have there?"
> 
> View attachment 25946


That is a very pretty Texas Fox Squirrel with very nice cinnamon colored markings!

Got any pics of the Hill Country Rock Squirrels? Much more rare than the fox or gray squirrel.

http://www.nsrl.ttu.edu/tmot1/spervari.htm


----------



## admin

I need to take my camera up into the Hill Country to see what I can find.

That might make for a nice day this weekend.


----------



## admin

I tend to be fascinated by old buildings.

This one I came across during a weekend down in New Orleans.









_(You can see more detail if ya click it.)_


----------



## acidMia

I'm going to miss the green. But the red, orange, yellow in the next couple weeks is always welcome. Hope I get some time to catch that.


----------



## 8301

Best picture I've seen this week!


----------



## Sasquatch

Believe it or not this is in Death Valley and has water year round.










Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Sasquatch

Also Death Valley










Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## admin

Shortly after taking the picture of this laughing gull, down on the island, I reached into my pack for a sandwich and was about to sit down and relax for a bit. While explaining to my grandchildren why it is important to never feed them, this guy suddenly came from behind me and smacked me in the back of the head so hard I saw stars. In the same split second, he stole my sandwich. The grandkids laughed and laughed and laughed. I paid the cuss jar several dollars....


----------



## SGG

Bumblebee in its natural habitat


----------



## Prepared One

Veiws from New Orleans


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> Veiws from New Orleans
> 
> View attachment 26113
> View attachment 26121


Went to Nawleans and this is all the pics ya got? Come on share the private collection ..... we want gypsies, tramps and thieves.


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> Went to Nawleans and this is all the pics ya got? Come on share the private collection ..... we want gypsies, tramps and thieves.


What happens in New Orleans, stays............


----------



## admin

I was hanging out a a car show with my son tonight when I saw this old VW bus off to the side.

I am pretty sure I left a trail of drool all the way around it...


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Cooking up some Czech meat patties and egg noodles with garlic butter sauce.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG




----------



## admin

No wonder I can never get all my ducks in a row.

I can't even get them to stay awake! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## sideKahr

This guy took a liking to me down in San Juan. Hard to believe the folks there eat them.


----------



## admin

I watched this girl fishing at sunset tonight.

She was cussin' up a storm because the turtles kept taking her bait. :vs_laugh:









@Sasquatch no turtles were harmed in this story. They were just very well fed.


----------



## Denton

My baby, the Savage model 10.  John Killebrew threaded the barrel for me, put my suppressor on it and sent me this pic.


----------



## Illini Warrior

here's one that's a little different Obammy for you ....


----------



## Targetshooter

Denton said:


> My baby, the Savage model 10.  John Killebrew threaded the barrel for me, put my suppressor on it and sent me this pic.
> 
> View attachment 26634


very nice , it will be great when SHTF .


----------



## admin

Oh sooooo random...


----------



## Mish




----------



## Slippy

You can see the fear in that poor Shark's eyes. :vs_shocked:



Mish said:


> View attachment 26721


----------



## Targetshooter

Slippy said:


> You can see the fear in that poor Shark's eyes. :vs_shocked:


breast feeding at it's best .


----------



## SGG

Mish...the other white meat


----------



## Steve40th

Anyone know what kind of snake this is?
https://www.facebook.com/joebagodon...f_t=video_processed&notif_id=1475944145401583


----------



## Slippy

I'm not on facebook, can you post directly here and I'll see if I can id?



Steve40th said:


> Anyone know what kind of snake this is?
> https://www.facebook.com/joebagodon...r¬if_t=video_processed¬if_id=1475944145401583


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> I'm not on facebook, can you post directly here and I'll see if I can id?


You need to set u up a fake account. People will friend you because they want to think they have a lot of friends. Lmao.


----------



## A Watchman

Steve40th said:


> Anyone know what kind of snake this is?
> https://www.facebook.com/joebagodon...r¬if_t=video_processed¬if_id=1475944145401583


I cant get a good view of the head on the little feller. Hard to be sure with the limited glimpse you show.


----------



## Steve40th

Lets see if this worksl 
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk189/rivary0006/Mobile Uploads/20161008_121357-1-1.jpg


----------



## Slippy

Copperhead babies have that hourglass shape and are sometimes bluish in color and sometimes have a yellow tip on their tail vs the adult copperhead that is copper colored. See pic below.
@Steve40th pic the head is not the typical pit viper head and you can't see the eyes, another tell tale sign of a poisonous snake.

View attachment 26753


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> Copperhead babies have that hourglass shape and are sometimes bluish in color and sometimes have a yellow tip on their tail vs the adult copperhead that is copper colored. See pic below.
> @Steve40th pic the head is not the typical pit viper head and you can't see the eyes, another tell tale sign of a poisonous snake.
> 
> View attachment 26753


Imagine losing your footing and falling into the middle of that. Good God !


----------



## SGG

Mail lady texting on the job


----------



## Maol9

Targetshooter said:


> very nice , it will be great when SHTF .


That is great pre-SHTF too! Congratulations!


----------



## SGG




----------



## bigwheel

Is it as good as Saint Brendans?


----------



## SGG

bigwheel said:


> Is it as good as Saint Brendans?


Never had that brand. This is really good tho.


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


>


You drinkin' that or are you letting the girlfriend sneak back over ...... on occasion?


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> You drinkin' that or are you letting the girlfriend sneak back over ...... on occasion?


I'm drinking that bcz the gf is still here!

Jk, she's made amends. Been great lately


----------



## admin

Through my eyes...


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> I'm drinking that bcz the gf is still here!
> 
> Jk, she's made amends. Been great lately


What's a guy to do huh?


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> What's a guy to do huh?


Keep watching.....that's what I'm doing


----------



## acidMia

I love Autumn :tango_face_smile:


----------



## SGG




----------



## Montana Rancher

The biggest deer I've seen on my place

Just saying.


----------



## Denton

SGG said:


>


One o the coolest pics I think I have ever seen. This, from a Ford guy.


----------



## hawgrider

Ok now.... Play dead!



Good chickens!


----------



## SGG

Denton said:


> One o the coolest pics I think I have ever seen. This, from a Ford guy.


Thanks! I've always referred to myself as a Ford guy too... but I have love for a lot of brands.
Current car is a Chevy


----------



## admin

I've been keeping this picture on my desktop to remind me.

One more week and I will be sitting here drinking coffee.


----------



## sideKahr

This female downy woodpecker will fall asleep on my feeder. It's heartwarming.


----------



## sideKahr

Cricket said:


> I've been keeping this picture on my desktop to remind me.
> 
> One more week and I will be sitting here drinking coffee.
> 
> View attachment 27105


Hey, Cricket. What shutter speed and aperture did you use here? This is a good shot.


----------



## admin

sideKahr said:


> Hey, Cricket. What shutter speed and aperture did you use here? This is a good shot.


If memory serves me correctly, I took this shot using my iPhone.


----------



## admin

One of my favorite types of photography is black and white.

My youngest...











> "When you photograph people in color, you photograph their clothes. But when you photograph people in Black and white, you photograph their souls!" ― Ted Grant


----------



## sideKahr

You're talented, Cricket. I like B/W also, I had my own darkroom when I was a kid. I wish I could post more of my work, but much of it is printed on paper.

I took some courses at the local community college, taught by a photog for The Pittsburgh Press. He said the most important thing to remember is: "Move in closer."


----------



## SGG




----------



## admin

A couple of old favorites I've taken...


----------



## Slippy

Somebody ain't got no worries...

View attachment 27193


----------



## Annie

Beef Burgundy


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> Somebody ain't got no worries...
> 
> View attachment 27193
> 
> 
> AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!
> 
> @Cricket, a little help please adjusting the photo!


Clearly this pup has everything well under control. :vs_cool:


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> I've been keeping this picture on my desktop to remind me.
> 
> One more week and I will be sitting here drinking coffee.
> 
> View attachment 27105


You mean we are going to be administrator free for a week or more? :vs_rocking_banana: :violent:


----------



## Denton

20 miles offshore Panama City, Florida. Treading water, trying to get a good pic at water level.


----------



## Denton

The reflection on the surface is wild to me.


----------



## Operator6

Denton said:


> View attachment 27217
> 
> 20 miles offshore Panama City, Florida. Treading water, trying to get a good pic at water level.


Diving on the Grey Ghost ?


----------



## Denton

No; the Grey Ghost is several miles to the east.


----------



## Boss Dog




----------



## Boss Dog

Cricket said:


> I was hanging out a a car show with my son tonight when I saw this old VW bus off to the side.
> 
> I am pretty sure I left a trail of drool all the way around it...
> 
> View attachment 26249


My brother has one them stuck in the far back corner of his garage (23 window). Needs a lot of work. He says he's gonna to get to it one of theses days. lol


----------



## Steve40th

Boss Dog said:


>


AK?
I need one.. Just because.


----------



## Operator6

Steve40th said:


> AK?
> I need one.. Just because.


Yes, that's a Norinco MAK 90 with a stamped receiver.


----------



## SGG




----------



## MisterMills357

Two Seven One said:


> The first picture of my dog the day I adopted him from the shelter. He was 6 months old at the time and sure seemed happy to find a home. He's a bit over 3 years old now and much larger. I'm willing to bet if anyone tried to harm me and he was around he'd have something to say about it.
> View attachment 23586


Yes, he would have a lot to say, and he will love you forever.


----------



## Boss Dog

Steve40th said:


> AK?
> I need one.. Just because.





Operator6 said:


> Yes, that's a Norinco MAK 90 with a stamped receiver.


Yep, this is how it turned out. Pretty sure it's posted elsewhere around here but, whattaheck.
.


----------



## Boss Dog

It's Deer Season Y'all. 
.


----------



## admin

These moments...


----------



## Coastie dad

Just a random picture....for a random person...


----------



## admin

Some snapshot's from last year's camping trip.


----------



## Robie

What do you do for firewood?


----------



## admin

Robie said:


> What do you do for firewood?


Last year I bought it in small local towns but that gets crazy expensive.

This year I'm taking quite a bit of Mesquite and some Oak with. It's already dry and split.


----------



## A Watchman

Hey Cricket, I know you are not going to believe this ........ but across State, we have a lot off trees, really tall ones.



Cricket said:


> Some snapshot's from last year's camping trip.
> 
> View attachment 27594
> 
> 
> View attachment 27602
> 
> 
> View attachment 27610
> 
> 
> View attachment 27618


----------



## hawgrider

Coastie dad said:


> View attachment 27586
> 
> 
> Just a random picture....for a random person...


Hahahaha that's the Operator6/olemiss avatar I gave him. Hes not only gone from here hes now gone from there too. The guy is a disgusting piece of crap.


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## Boss Dog

What'd ya think, too fancy? 
.
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j33/rba660/*******%20bbq%20smoker_zpsucihkvy1.jpg


----------



## RubberDuck




----------



## hawgrider

RubberDuck said:


>


Reminds me of Ratfink. Big Daddy Roth


----------



## SGG

Operator6 is gone?









Brother and I had fun carving pumpkins last night


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> Operator6 is gone?


Man .... that must have been one heck of a bender huh? Where you been?


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> Man .... that must have been one heck of a bender huh? Where you been?


On a bender

Jk. I honestly never liked the guy. What happened?


----------



## A Watchman

He blew up in a vulgar manner and exposed himself as what some of us already knew. Then ...... the hammer dropped.


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> Hey Cricket, I know you are not going to believe this ........ but across State, we have a lot off trees, really tall ones.


I fell head over heels in love with Northeast Texas over the last week.

WOW!


----------



## admin

Missing this already...


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> Missing this already...
> 
> View attachment 28089


Which lake Cricket?


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> Which lake Cricket?


Lake Bob Sandlin


----------



## Prepared One

Cricket said:


> I fell head over heels in love with Northeast Texas over the last week.
> 
> WOW!


The beauty of Texas, I discovered over 30 years ago, is that there is a little country for everyone.


----------



## admin

Prepared One said:


> The beauty of Texas, I discovered over 30 years ago, is that there is a little country for everyone.


I hadn't had much chance to visit that part of Texas previously.

I was blown away by the beauty AND they have REAL trees up there! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## admin

"Keep close to Nature's heart... and break clear away, once in awhile, and climb a mountain or spend a week in the woods. Wash your spirit clean." John Muir


----------



## Robie

Cricket said:


> I hadn't had much chance to visit that part of Texas previously.
> 
> I was blown away by the beauty AND they have REAL trees up there! :tango_face_grin:


Are you sure?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

I mustve been on a month long bender I didnt know O6 got the axe, figued he put me on ignore for making him upset...

Mehhhhh

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## admin

"In all things of nature there is something of the marvelous." Aristotle


----------



## Slippy

Lots of "thankin' and drankin' done Ri-Chere....

View attachment 28465


----------



## admin

Slippy said:


> Lots of "thankin' and drankin' done Ri-Chere....
> 
> View attachment 28465


I could sit right there, in that spot, and be very happy...


----------



## admin

My son's dog watched us fishing from the shoreline with great interest.









I wasn't sure if he wanted to join us or if he was mostly disgusted.

The coolest feeling in the world was catching a nice fish (largemouth bass) and *a very short time later* grilling it over the fire...


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> I could sit right there, in that spot, and be very happy...


My blood pressure lowers and my optimism gets higher when I'm here. Notice the wood stove on the right...

View attachment 28481


----------



## bigwheel

Cricket said:


> I could sit right there, in that spot, and be very happy...


Now when it comes to replace that deck..there will most likely be a lot of loose change down in the cracks. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## admin

Slippy said:


> My blood pressure lowers and my optimism gets higher when I'm here. Notice the wood stove on the right...
> 
> View attachment 28481


You have a little piece of heaven right there.

Simply perfect.


----------



## bigwheel

Slippy said:


> My blood pressure lowers and my optimism gets higher when I'm here. Notice the wood stove on the right...
> 
> View attachment 28481


Some of those green leafy things looks a bit illegal to the untrained eye.


----------



## TG

Playing around with my new Nikon P900


----------



## TG

Also experimenting with chimichurri sauce, tonight's dinner


----------



## Joe

Auntie, We do a lot of canning at our house so I can appreciate all the hard work your photo represents.


----------



## Prepared One

TG said:


> Playing around with my new Nikon P900
> 
> View attachment 28497
> 
> View attachment 28505
> 
> View attachment 28513
> 
> View attachment 28521


Awesome.


----------



## TG

Thanks, PO


----------



## admin

This was a spot I enjoyed visiting recently... (Caddo Lake State Park)


----------



## A Watchman

What did ya think? Its either cool or eerie huh? Enriched with history when this NE Texas area (Jefferson) was the cats meow in the waterway shipping route business. Hard to imagine that in a State with so many waterways ..... this is the only natural lake.



Cricket said:


> This was a spot I enjoyed visiting recently... (Caddo Lake State Park)
> 
> View attachment 28633


----------



## admin

I was absolutely blown away by the pure natural beauty.

I spent quite some time reading about the history in the area.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> I was absolutely blown away by the pure natural beauty.
> 
> I spent quite some time reading about the history in the area.


Wednesday of last week I took the "swamp tour" with an old friend myself. Caddo Lake always amazes in its uniqueness. Did you by chance catch the catfish dinner at Big Pines Restaurant? It is known throughout E Texas.


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> Wednesday of last week I took the "swamp tour" with an old friend myself. Caddo Lake always amazes in its uniqueness. Did you by chance catch the catfish dinner at Big Pines Restaurant? It is known throughout E Texas.


I did not. I ate some seriously amazing catfish at the downtown location of *Hopkins Icehouse* in Texarkana, Arkansas though.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> I did not. I ate some seriously amazing catfish at the downtown location of *Hopkins Icehouse* in Texarkana, Arkansas though.


I was in Texarkana last night for 5A high school Friday night football. It is a hour and a half drive for me from my daughter's HS. Texas has two smelly armpits, one sitting on it's border on both the east and west sides. You have been forewarned, stay away from El Paso and Texarkana.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Ahi style Atlantic Tuna seared Rare in ghee, extra virgin olive oil, cilantro and cayennes.

Overcooked it a bit - but my wife likes warm rare

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG

Drunk, atm


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## A Watchman

When I was a kid my favorite sweatshirt read "Everybody bugs me". Still kinda true today.

When I was a kid my favorite


Sasquatch said:


> View attachment 28706


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## Boss Dog

Trying to figure out how to fit this correctly on Wally's canvas print page. Can't seem to fit it to the provided formats. Made it with a stock picture. I heard a preacher say it a long time back and never forgot it. 
.


----------



## admin

I am fascinated by history. This is a historic house in Pittsburg, Texas.

I took this picture on my recent vacation.









When you walk through this town you FEEL the history all around you. Pure Texas...



> The most historic home in Pittsburg and the most notable in its history is the house built by David H. Abernathy and his wife Mary Lou Pitts Abernathy in 1896. The Abernathy house located on the corner of Texas and Quitman streets has now been identified by the State of Texas as an historical landmark. Abernathy house receives state historical marker | The Pittsburg Gazette


----------



## Slippy

SGG said:


> Drunk, atm


Now you tell me...


----------



## TG

Last night's Supermoon


----------



## Ashton




----------



## A Watchman

^^^^ Cat Spam. I hate cats and anyone else who craps in a box.


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## Targetshooter

@Denton : when things go south with his computer . LMAO


----------



## Robie

Here's the link to order:

https://azcustomshirt.com/products/...ump-united-states-t-shirt?variant=33975265351


----------



## Smitty901

While some are out hunting on a day so windy no deer are moving. I am nice and warm changing some lights to smoked and adding lighted plate bolts.

100_2106 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## Slippy

My brother sent me a pic of a burger joint we used to go to as kids. I remember riding my bike after school, $1 got you 3 burgers;

View attachment 29841


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Got about an inch of snow last night in North Columbus OH

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## NobleSKS

Let's make our own private bug out location!!!









James 1:22


----------



## NobleSKS

James 1:22


----------



## NobleSKS

James 1:22


----------



## pakrat

*Picked up this old 1880's Hungarian fiddle missing parts and need'n TLC*















*Took me about three weeks to fix her up, but she sure sounds sweet.*


----------



## NobleSKS

https://media.giphy.com/media/3o6Zt1JnP92G3PxyOk/200w.gif
Failed way finding.

James 1:22


----------



## Slippy

When I'm dead and gone, Mrs Slippy will put up her Christmas Tree in July...:vs_lol:

View attachment 30169


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^ Ain't that the damn truth! Much too funny.


----------



## Slippy

Mrs S started bugging me last week about getting the Christmas tree and I did what I do every year and ignored her.

So when I took a nap yesterday afternoon, I woke up to find Son1 dragging a newly purchased overpriced Tree into the house. Evidently she rounded up Son1 before he headed into work, made him drive miles out of his way to meet her at the Maga-Box store so he could load the tree in my truck and set it up at Slippy Lodge.

As I peeked out of my room, I caught his eye as he struggled to set the tree up, Mrs Slippy barking orders like a damn drill sergeant and the dogs running around nipping at their heels. I winked at him and quietly retreated back to the bedroom, smiling...:vs_laugh:



Slippy said:


> When I'm dead and gone, Mrs Slippy will put up her Christmas Tree in July...:vs_lol:
> 
> View attachment 30169





A Watchman said:


> ^^^^ Ain't that the damn truth! Much too funny.


----------



## Boss Dog

Did everybody enjoy their Thanksgiving? 
.


----------



## NobleSKS

James 1:22


----------



## Kat404

Just wanted to share the view from our home  picture is old though.


----------



## Slippy

Who likes to watch football with her master? OSU beats Mich and GA Tech beats GA.

View attachment 30346


----------



## NobleSKS

Thanksgiving leftovers pizza? Yes sirs and misses. Turkey, gravy, crans and cheese on flat bread. "Imma FATBOY today". He says after gorging himself for three.

James 1:22


----------



## admin

Wherever I go, I always search out the water. It doesn't really matter if it is the ocean, a bay, lake, river, pond, or the local creek - it takes me to my happy place...


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> Wherever I go, I always search out the water. It doesn't really matter if it is the ocean, a bay, lake, river, pond, or the local creek - it takes me to my happy place...
> 
> View attachment 30690


Very relaxing Cricket. Galveston? S. Padre? Other?

I prefer a backwoods pond;

View attachment 30706


Mrs Slippy opts for the Panhandle of Florida

View attachment 30714


Maybe that's the secret to a long marriage?


----------



## admin

@Slippy, that is from a road trip over the holiday weekend. I was just outside of Orange Beach, Alabama at the time. Gulf Shores, maybe?


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> @Slippy, that is from a road trip over the holiday weekend. I was just outside of Orange Beach, Alabama at the time. Gulf Shores, maybe?


Drop my name in Gulf Shores and be prepared to fight...or hug...:vs_closedeyes:

I had some major fun from '76-'81 around those parts...

(fun defined as my emotion, not necessarily others...:vs_smirk


----------



## Kat404




----------



## Robie

Got the house decorated yesterday for the Holidays....


----------



## NobleSKS

James 1:22


----------



## SGG

Had so much potential to be a great photograph, but the reflection of that damn photographer and his stupid car messed it all up


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> Had so much potential to be a great photograph, but the reflection of that damn photographer and his stupid car messed it all up


I'm calling bull crap on this one ... I think you are just one of those vain photographers taking a selfie!


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> I'm calling bull crap on this one ... I think you are just one of those vain photographers taking a selfie!


Hahaha If I was that vain the only thing in the picture would have been my face!

I'm actually truly disappointed it turned out the way it did. I tried to take the picture quickly because people were waiting on me. I honestly didn't even see my car in the pic until I left.


----------



## Kat404

Redpandas are so cute!


----------



## NobleSKS

James 1:22


----------



## inceptor

NobleSKS said:


> James 1:22


^^ Roger that ^^


----------



## Smitty901

Not what it seems. Bike did not get wet it is parked behind a waterfall


----------



## Smitty901

Not what it seems. Bike did not get wet it is parked behind a waterfall


----------



## Mish

Christmas is coming...just sayin


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Getting last minute Christmas shopping done, probably wont get here until next Christmas but got it ordered so counts for something

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish




----------



## Kat404




----------



## SGG




----------



## Maol9

Trump the Avenger!!!


----------



## A Watchman

Mish said:


> Christmas is coming...just sayin
> View attachment 31490


Oh crap .... please don't tell me its already time again for Mishie's boot pics?


----------



## TacticalCanuck




----------



## Smitty901

So while it has been snowing all day. Time to remember the rides. And say good by to the silver one it has been traded off. Deals gap


----------



## NobleSKS

James 1:22


----------



## inceptor

NobleSKS said:


> James 1:22


I knew I'd find it eventually :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Smitty901




----------



## SGG




----------



## m14nm




----------



## Kat404




----------



## admin

I am back from my vacation. It will take a week for me to catch back up! :vs_whistle:

Did I already share this one from my trip?


----------



## Smitty901

Reason 1002 my wife amazes. Mind has been on Gatlinburg TN due to the fire. One lane road no shoulder big drop off and trees right up to the edge. Wife no hands hang off taking pictures as we ride by.


----------



## Boss Dog

@Denton the el prezidente would like a word with you about your trolling on algore's interweb. 
.


----------



## Kauboy

I picked up the sight combo that Academy ran on Black Friday.
Attached it to the rifle, and really need to get to the range to get it zero'd in.
It's a Sightmark green reticle reflex sight combined with a Sightmark 3x magnification optic.
Check it out!


----------



## NobleSKS

James 1:22


----------



## Kat404




----------



## Sasquatch

Merry Christmas!


----------



## A Watchman

Kat404 said:


> View attachment 32001


Yes ... once upon a time a druggist wasn't someone layed up in a crack house missing most of their teeth.


----------



## NobleSKS

Maintenance fun. I snaked kitchen drain (3rd floor) and I couldn't get it out, STINKIN stuck. Go to first floor to check if I can see it inside clean out. I saw it.















I guess it needed some air. Or it was trying to steal plastic bags from apartment. It managed to unscrew clean out cap from inside. I never did trust reptiles. Dead in the eyes.

James 1:22


----------



## TG

Romantic date on Baikal (bySvetlana Robaichuk)
I'd love to do this with my hubby but he's afraid of the cold hehe


----------



## inceptor

TG said:


> Romantic date on Baikal (bySvetlana Robaichuk)
> I'd love to do this with my hubby but he's afraid of the cold hehe
> 
> View attachment 32082


AND you still live in Canada????


----------



## TG

inceptor said:


> AND you still live in Canada????


Trust me, if it was up to me, I'd be in Yakutsk or somewhere in North Kamchatka right about now


----------



## TG

An hour ago  Beautiful snowfall on my bike ride


----------



## NobleSKS

Some situations you cannot prepare for.









James 1:22


----------



## TG

Ouch!


----------



## SDF880

KEL-TEC PLR-16









A nice truck gun!


----------



## Targetshooter

I found this pic I think it' cute .






, sorry Sas , I had to do it .


----------



## A Watchman

SDF880 said:


> KEL-TEC PLR-16
> 
> View attachment 32161
> 
> 
> A nice truck gun!


Geez .... but I swore off ugly women ... shouldn't I do the same with ugly Kel Tec guns?


----------



## TG

Took this photo before all the snow, it's a red tailed hawk! Love these birds, they grab squirrels, rats, pigeons and last year, my neighbours' really irritating constantly yapping micro dog


----------



## Targetshooter

He is out on the prowl look out people . lmao


----------



## Slippy

A favorite of mine, the Red Tail Hawk mates for life and the female is typically larger than the male. The keep the field mice population under control and that keep the snakes under control. We have at least 1 pair that patrol the area around Slippy Lodge. Great birds.



TG said:


> Took this photo before all the snow, it's a red tailed hawk! Love these birds, they grab squirrels, rats, pigeons and last year, my neighbours' really irritating constantly yapping micro dog
> 
> View attachment 32690


----------



## SGG




----------



## Targetshooter

This is the way of a good life ,


----------



## TG

Russian Snow Maiden (Father Frost's daughter) 
Barefoot and armed hehe


----------



## Targetshooter

Ok how is this for a BOV ?


----------



## Targetshooter

TG said:


> Russian Snow Maiden (Father Frost's daughter)
> Barefoot and armed hehe
> 
> View attachment 32858


wow @TG You look very sexy , lol


----------



## TG

Targetshooter said:


> wow @TG You look very sexy , lol


Not me!!! haha


----------



## Targetshooter

TG said:


> Not me!!! haha


Rats , wishful thinking . lol


----------



## TG

My grand uncle just came home from Ukrainian deli, this smoked garlic village sausage smells like a garlic bomb went off in my kitchen :vs_laugh:
Our house is going to be full of Kozaks tonight.


----------



## Boss Dog

Suddenly, I'm very hungry!


----------



## Boss Dog

Sorry boys and girls, Rudolph won't be making the trip this year. 
.
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j33/rba660/*******-decorations_zpsd45p9tym.jpg


----------



## Targetshooter

Boss Dog said:


> Sorry boys and girls, Rudolph won't be making the trip this year.
> .
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j33/rba660/*******-decorations_zpsd45p9tym.jpg


I hope you don't mine I had to save the pic it's way to cool .


----------



## Targetshooter

TG said:


> View attachment 32978
> 
> 
> My grand uncle just came home from Ukrainian deli, this smoked garlic village sausage smells like a garlic bomb went off in my kitchen :vs_laugh:
> Our house is going to be full of Kozaks tonight.


That looks great , I want some . lol


----------



## Prepared One

SDF880 said:


> KEL-TEC PLR-16
> 
> View attachment 32161
> 
> 
> A nice truck gun!


Nice! What forend do you have on it. I want to change mine out from the original. Here is mine and I also use it as a truck gun.


----------



## A Watchman

Boss Dog said:


> Sorry boys and girls, Rudolph won't be making the trip this year.
> .
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j33/rba660/*******-decorations_zpsd45p9tym.jpg


Too cool! This is awesome.


----------



## Boss Dog

I found that pic a few years ago. The original poster's link is now dead but, you can find it reposted in several places.


----------



## TG

Targetshooter said:


> That looks great , I want some . lol


Are there any Ukrainian delis near your home?


----------



## Targetshooter

TG said:


> Are there any Ukrainian delis near your home?


no , not even with in 100 miles .


----------



## TG

Targetshooter said:


> no , not even with in 100 miles .


Aww too bad, I'm sure you would have liked Ukrainian food.


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## Targetshooter

TG said:


> Aww too bad, I'm sure you would have liked Ukrainian food.


 I do , I have had it when I lived in Fla.


----------



## TG

hawgrider said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## hawgrider

So this is how waffle house got started...


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## hawgrider




----------



## hawgrider




----------



## TG

My sister just baked this Kalach and she'll murder me if I share her recipe but if you're curious, you can google a few different ones 
This is basically "welcome bread"- a guest rips off a small piece, dips it in a bit of salt and eats it with a shot of vodka or horilka as soon as they pass through the doorway.


----------



## TG

I keep on seeing this in my Russian-language group :vs_laugh:


----------



## Targetshooter

@hawgrider sorry I had to blow your cover ,


----------



## Targetshooter

TG said:


> I keep on seeing this in my Russian-language group :vs_laugh:
> 
> View attachment 33041


Very cool .


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## admin

The quality of this shot isn't great, but I was thinking about Northeast Texas tonight....


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> The quality of this shot isn't great, but I was thinking about Northeast Texas tonight....
> 
> View attachment 33122


Great pic. Home sweet home.


----------



## A Watchman

hawgrider said:


>


I'll take a snort from the selection on the far left!


----------



## hawgrider

A Watchman said:


> I'll take a snort from the selection on the far left!


Yes that one packs a punch!


----------



## A Watchman

hawgrider said:


> Yes that one packs a punch!


Great pics Hawg, thanks for the share.


----------



## hawgrider

A Watchman said:


> Great pics Hawg, thanks for the share.


All stolen but your welcome. The oldies really float my boat!


----------



## Redneck

I never tire of the wonders of nature. These babies in one of my apple trees.


----------



## TG

Love this! @*******


----------



## Redneck

Barn Swallows on the side porch. They can make a bit of a mess and some idiots run them off from their homes, but I welcome them back every year. Oh the joy in watching the parents swoop around the yard like little fighter planes, catching mosquitoes. I never tire of watching them zooming to the nest to feed their babies. A single barn swallow can eat 60 mosquitoes per hour & up to 850 per day. I also have bat houses out in the pastures, so I have 24 hour a day mosquito control. I live out in the country, with woods & a pond on my property & a large lake across the road, and I never need to wear bug spray. Nature controls all those irritating mosquitoes for me.


----------



## Redneck

Digging sweet potatoes. Ain't for the faint of heart or the weak of back.


----------



## Targetshooter

All I want for Christmas is this .


----------



## Sasquatch

Doesn't get much more random than this.









Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## watchin

Prepared One said:


> Nice! What forend do you have on it. I want to change mine out from the original. Here is mine and I also use it as a truck gun.
> 
> View attachment 33017


I had one of thoes hand cannons. I sold it to my father in law to get money for my AR 10 build (also in the hopes of getting it back someday). I can't remember the manufacturer, but i got an aircraft aluminum for end for mine as I saw videos of the plastic ones melting. Was a nice truck gun, but wanted a .308 more.


hawgrider said:


> All stolen but your welcome. The oldies really float my boat!


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

Russian hat :vs_laugh:


----------



## NobleSKS

Did you see these?
Convertible jacket & sleeping bag.

James 1:22


----------



## TG

NobleSKS said:


> Did you see these?
> Convertible jacket & sleeping bag.
> 
> James 1:22


Hi, is this the design by a young woman for Detroit homeless? It's a great design.


----------



## TG

So true


----------



## Maol9

I can only hope for all our sake's after all this Fake News accusing the Republicans of Racism, that Trump remembers...

Black Olives Matter!!!


----------



## inceptor

Maol9 said:


> I can only hope for all our sake's after all this Fake News accusing the Republicans of Racism, that Trump remembers...
> 
> Black Olives Matter!!!
> 
> View attachment 33481


Call me a racist if you will but I don't like olives.


----------



## Targetshooter

. This is the perfect BOV ,people making a road block , well you know what to do . The jeep will go anywhere , just add a trailer .


----------



## Targetshooter

Maol9 said:


> I can only hope for all our sake's after all this Fake News accusing the Republicans of Racism, that Trump remembers...
> 
> Black Olives Matter!!!
> 
> View attachment 33481


 That just shows how stupid they really are . I only like the green olives .


----------



## NobleSKS

Had to share immediately. 









James 1:22


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^ Too damn funny .... and pitiful at the same time.


----------



## csi-tech

The point of California banning the AR and high capacity magazines etc. is to make it harder to reload and make a mass killer take more time. Effectively causing less damage until the Police arrive. This is a stupid idea on so many fronts. Killers will still use cars, planes, semis, knives, machetes, hatchets, axes, make IEDs, they will just get their guns out of state etc. and so on. How did the Charlie Hebdo attackers cause so mach damage? You can't possess a fully auto AK in France. All they are doing is tying law abiding citizens hands behind their backs and turning them into lambs for the slaughter.

"We will protect you. There is no need to defend yourself".........................Not a good plan.


----------



## Redneck

Wet peach blossoms from this past spring. God sure can paint a pretty picture.


----------



## admin

Because sometimes it's an IHOP coffee sort of day.

Oh yeah, and bacon...


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> Because sometimes it's an IHOP coffee sort of day.
> 
> Oh yeah, and bacon...
> 
> View attachment 33985


IHOP? Geez, live a little ... try slumming at the Waffle House, now that an eye opener!


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> IHOP? Geez, live a little ... try slumming at the Waffle House, now that an eye opener!


I absolutely LOVE Waffle House. Unfortunately, the nearest one is 60+ miles away. :vs_sob:


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> I absolutely LOVE Waffle House. Unfortunately, the nearest one is 60+ miles away. :vs_sob:


The memories .... toothless waitresses, toothless managers, a lot of jive talk from patrons .... and those scattered, smothered and covered hashbrowns are to die for. Yep, I love to go slumming.


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> The memories .... toothless waitresses, toothless managers, a lot of jive talk from patrons .... and those scattered, smothered and covered hashbrowns are to die for. Yep, I love to go slumming.


When I go on road trips I dang near shriek when I see one. WAFFLE HOUSE! (Love my hashbrowns on the crispy side.)


----------



## Steve40th

Waffle House is pure Americana. Simple cheap food and fast. I love it. maybe twice a month with the wife, and she hates loud restaurants but braves it anyways...


----------



## Smitty901

Cricket said:


> When I go on road trips I dang near shriek when I see one. WAFFLE HOUSE! (Love my hashbrowns on the crispy side.)


 Wife and I have parked the bike in front of countless Waffle Houses. Willing to bet we have hit every one on 3 routes from here to Gatlinburg TN


----------



## inceptor

One year when I was in Colorado, the wife had a late flight in on Christmas Eve. Everything was closed except for the Waffle House. This was our Christmas dinner.


----------



## SDF880

My Christmas present to myself! Anderson lower, PSA upper, DPMS BCG. Bravo Tactical buffer and tube. Going to add KAK flashcan (this is LOUD!) and an anbi charge handle.
TRS-25 Bushnell red dot sight and off set fixed sights.


----------



## Smitty901

Clearing up some folders on the computer. And old friend lost 5 years back. In her mind and heart she was 4 feet tall and 100 pounds. I will always miss the homeless mutt that came here to live.
I'm going too...

security by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## TG

I'm in a waffle house right now, in Cookevilla TN 
The hashbrowns are so good and I almost want to hug the sweet waitress


----------



## csi-tech

I like mine scattered, covered, chunked, diced and peppered.

We have a Waffle House every ten yards in this town. Our wait staff is a little less cordial methinks though. Maybe they just don't like cops.


----------



## SDF880

I still remember the WH sign at night with a burned out letter! " AFFLE HOUSE"


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> I'm in a waffle house right now, in Cookevilla TN
> The hashbrowns are so good and I almost want to hug the sweet waitress


Hey TG, enjoy those awesome hash browns, but here's a tip ...... don't make the waitress smile! :vs_laugh:

Lord I apologize and please bless those toothless waitresses that work at the Waffle House.


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> Hey TG, enjoy those awesome hash browns, but here's a tip ...... don't make the waitress smile! :vs_laugh:
> 
> Lord I apologize and please bless those toothless waitresses that work at the Waffle House.


Ya gotta give them one thing though, they work hard and put up with a lot of BS.


----------



## Steve40th

Scattered smothered covered and capped today. Love Awful Waffle.


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> Hey TG, enjoy those awesome hash browns, but here's a tip ...... don't make the waitress smile! :vs_laugh:
> 
> Lord I apologize and please bless those toothless waitresses that work at the Waffle House.


She looked at me like I was from Mars as soon as I started giving her my order (strong Russian accent, can't hide it), then she said that 2 of her husbands died from eating poisoned mushrooms and her third husband died from something else, I lost the end of that story unfortunately. Then she said that my English was great and kept on making jokes while serving us, love her :laugh:

I did not notice lack of teeth, she has a great personality, we tipped her very well


----------



## RJAMES

Nice seeing this guy glad he walked away instead of getting in and going for a swim. Thelon River in Canada NWT


----------



## TG

RJAMES said:


> View attachment 34146
> Nice seeing this guy glad he walked away instead of getting in and going for a swim. Thelon River in Canada NWT


Wow!!


----------



## NobleSKS

My first car. 79 T Bird. 








It was 1999. 20 year old beauty.

James 1:22


----------



## SDF880

Damn that looks new in the pic!


----------



## SGG




----------



## Smitty901

Place we have taken all expense paid vacation more than once.

Picture 105 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## NobleSKS

Stippling Fiskars chopping axe. 
Area to choke up on. Fingers and palm grip.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
























James 1:22


----------



## TG

Yesterday's Opry tour (Nashville)  Love that the audience seating is all church pews seating.


----------



## TG

Old Russian village homes that are not museums, many people still live in them, most chose not to extend electricity.. each has a giant clay wood stove/oven at the centre of each home for cooking, baking and sleeping on


----------



## Leon

This is an Ekranoplan.


----------



## TG

Leon said:


> View attachment 34394
> 
> 
> This is an Ekranoplan.


Soviet?


----------



## Leon

Yes indeed. This is one of those interesting things where history could have been shifted in a bad direction. That is the Caspian sea monster, it was bigger than a Boeing 787. They were boats that flew just above the water on what pilots call GROUND EFFECT. They were hovercrafts basically, super high speed incredibly useful ones. It could fly at over 460mph around 10 feet off the water with a payload of almost 1000 tons. Imagine 4000 of these things with tanks and infantry battalions inside landing all under the radar by high speed transport. that was the thinking. But alas political winds changed and the powers that be changed hands and they favored nukes instead.


----------



## Annie

.... sorry. Wrong reply.


----------



## Annie

TG said:


> Yesterday's Opry tour (Nashville)  Love that the audience seating is all church pews seating.
> 
> View attachment 34370


Here's what I was meaning to reply to, because we were there this summer. Fun. How did you like it? Edit to add: Graceland!!! Can you get there?!


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## TG

@Annie The tour was great, I knew absolutely nothing on the subject of American country music, the history and the building itself is really interesting.
The country music I like best is stuff that came out before 1980's, the new country is not really for me.


----------



## TG

hawgrider said:


> [/URL




Smoked herring? Yummm


----------



## Annie

TG said:


> @Annie The tour was great, I knew absolutely nothing on the subject of American country music, the history and the building itself is really interesting.
> The country music I like best is stuff that came out before 1980's, the new country is not really for me.


Me neither, but I liked the tour. It was a lot of fun. Johnny Cash museum? It's worth it.

The cowgirl boots were tempting, but way too pricey. Very cool, but I'm glad I took a pass on those.


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> Smoked herring? Yummm


Close...
Smoked some salmon jerky.


----------



## TG

Annie said:


> Me neither, but I liked the tour. It was a lot of fun. Johnny Cash museum? It's worth it.
> 
> The cowgirl boots were tempting, but way too pricey. Very cool, but I'm glad I took a pass on those.


I'll check out the Johnny Cash museum next time, my kids (ages 9 and 11) started to protest after the opry tour, I'll be back here on my own in a few months and explore everything I can 
I almost bought a small cowgirl (not sure what to call it) hat but decided against it since I'm a foreigner and not sure I can pull it off


----------



## csi-tech

TG, Nobody is a foreigner here. Except maybe Alabama fans.


----------



## TG

csi-tech said:


> TG, Nobody is a foreigner here. Except maybe Alabama fans.


haha thanks  Poor @Denton :vs_laugh:
I LOVE Tennessee, sweetest people


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Indulged myself a little bit today and took my coworker up on taking his car for a spin...

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Indulged myself a little bit today and took my coworker up on taking his car for a spin...
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


What type of car is this? I know nothing about cars


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

TG said:


> What type of car is this? I know nothing about cars


It is a 2015 Maserati Ghibli SQ4...AWD mid size sedan with a twin turbo Ferrari built 3L V6 that makes 404Hp, its pretty nifty damn thing is fast

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> It is a 2015 Maserati Ghibli SQ4...AWD mid size sedan with a twin turbo Ferrari built 3L V6 that makes 404Hp, its pretty nifty damn thing is fast
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Ahh ok thanks

(Still have no idea what it means but I'm glad you're happy  )


----------



## inceptor

TG said:


> Ahh ok thanks
> 
> (Still have no idea what it means but I'm glad you're happy  )


You've never heard of a Maserati?


----------



## Annie

TG said:


> Old Russian village homes that are not museums, many people still live in them, most chose not to extend electricity.. each has a giant clay wood stove/oven at the centre of each home for cooking, baking and sleeping on
> View attachment 34386


This is so pretty, like a fairy tale.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

inceptor said:


> You've never heard of a Maserati?


I will google it eventually, sounds Italian and useless in snow


----------



## TG

Annie said:


> This is so pretty, like a fairy tale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Maybe one day you visit


----------



## inceptor

TG said:


> I will google it eventually, sounds Italian and useless in snow


Correct on both. :vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## hawgrider




----------



## azrancher

hawgrider said:


>


Haw's idea of a Maserati.

*Rancher*


----------



## hawgrider

azrancher said:


> Haw's idea of a Maserati.
> 
> *Rancher*


U betcha! I drove a 1947 Chevy step side for a few years as a daily driver... Gotta thing for old trucks I do.


----------



## admin

hawgrider said:


>


I would sure love to have one of those.


----------



## hawgrider

Cricket said:


> I would sure love to have one of those.


That thing is begging for a restoration project.


----------



## SGG

It actually doesn't look too terribly bad in the picture


----------



## csi-tech

My wife is chomping at the bit for a 40's pickup and I don't blame her. They have skyrocketed in price too. Of all of the old vehicles, tractors, farming, railroad, industrial and commercial metal stuff her dad has scattered all over the farm there is not one awesome pickup. Bummer.


----------



## Targetshooter

You can learn about love from animals .


----------



## Arklatex

My dogs are loving the mister heater tonight.


----------



## Arklatex

Sasquatch sighting:


----------



## Arklatex

Carved from one tree @ Beavers Bend Oklahoma


----------



## TG

Near St.Pete, Russia


----------



## Prepared One

TG said:


> Near St.Pete, Russia
> 
> View attachment 34825


I ain't snow shoveling the front walk.


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^ Nope ... Texans ain't stupid, huh?


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^ Nope ... Texans ain't stupid, huh?


You got that right!

When I was 9 I threw the Chicago Tribune and the Sun Times in the morning. I was up every morning at 5 to get my routs done except when it snowed. then it was 4:30 or so because my Dad had declared it was my job to shovel the front walk, only to the main walk that got out to the street where his car was. ( which he would have to dig out. ) We lived in flat in the back of the complex and he would muck through the rest. But *our* front walk had to be done. I was paid for the paper routs not the snow shoveling. Part of the privilege of living in his warm house and eating his food. :laugh:


----------



## TG

Passing through Erie, PA


----------



## Mish

Are we partying tonight in Pittsburgh? I'm only 4 hours away. hehe


----------



## TG

Mish said:


> Are we partying tonight in Pittsburgh? I'm only 4 hours away. hehe


Aww we def should at some point in the future, would love to meet you 
Left Pittsburgh already, hit a nice snowfall in Erie, PA


----------



## Maol9

All of these winter scenes remind me...

Thank the Lord for Kilbeggan's! Thank you sir, I think I'll have another!









Kilbeggan's Pot Still 180 yrs old - Oldest in the World

Back to work after repairs on Dec 18th. PTL!

That is how how you make Whiskey...


----------



## csi-tech

TG said:


> View attachment 34953
> 
> 
> Passing through Erie, PA


Any time it looks like that down here, man becomes man eater and we become a lawless mob.


----------



## TG

csi-tech said:


> Any time it looks like that down here, man becomes man eater and we become a lawless mob.


It's just lake-effect snow, that's what Erie always looks like in Winter, it's beautiful


----------



## TG

Found in Pittsburgh 
I'd love one right now!


----------



## hawgrider

Raw peanuts smoke roasted at 17° outside. Brrr. Yum!


----------



## A Watchman

Show off .... ya just had to show me ya peanuts again, huh?


----------



## TG

A friend sent this to me last night, love these memes :vs_laugh:


----------



## 6811

Boss Dog said:


> Sorry boys and girls, Rudolph won't be making the trip this year.
> .
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j33/rba660/*******-decorations_zpsd45p9tym.jpg


This is so wrong in so many levels.


----------



## NobleSKS

How it was done before there was fast food on every corner. 









James 1:22


----------



## MisterMills357

Two Seven One said:


> A picture I took when I was with the 75th during air refueling. A-10s are the most bad ass close air support aircraft in existence. It's a plane built around a gun that can rip tanks in half and has battle tested survivability. How awesome is that?
> 
> View attachment 23562


The Warthog is a menacing aircraft, it even looks mean. One of them buzzed a NG convoy that I was in---here in the States BTW--- right before Desert Storm. 
I did not go to Iraq and now I wish that I had.

I saw one of these darting across the sky, on the way to an air show at MacDill AFB; an F-16. It punched through the air like it was a needle, and it looked menacing too. That was during the summer of 2016.:tango_face_smile:
View attachment 35162


----------



## Boss Dog

6811 said:


> This is so wrong in so many levels.


He-he-he


----------



## Boss Dog

NobleSKS said:


> How it was done before there was fast food on every corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James 1:22


Done that many times, back in the days.


----------



## TG

This is lovely, we still do this. I make a lot of home-made food and bring it all in a cooler.. love eating under open sky.



NobleSKS said:


> How it was done before there was fast food on every corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James 1:22


----------



## Targetshooter

country boys dream , lol


----------



## Robie

TG said:


> This is lovely, we still do this. I make a lot of home-made food and bring it all in a cooler.. love eating under open sky.


Yup...that brings back memories.

We didn't eat on the road shoulder but back in the 50's and 60's there were plenty of picnic tables 40-50 feet back in a stand of woods.

It was a great day of entertainment to take off...barbecue some hamburgers and hot dogs. I would have been busy in the woods with my trusty jackknife...whitling or whatever.

The good ole days....


----------



## MisterMills357

View attachment 35249

Just smack him Dilbert, just smack him! Put some mojo up the side of his block head!


----------



## TG

From Russia with love :vs_love:
I know most people look at this and shudder but for me, I love it.


----------



## Maol9

Access gate photos for this afternoon's job. 

I have met the landowner previously on a prior trip. He is a very nice and straightforward gentleman, you gotta love a guy with a gate like this...


Note the game camera to catch your license plate.


----------



## TG

Taken 5 min before it started raining hard.. this Winter is so wimpy


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Ladies...please help me out here. Getting an anniversery ring since my wifes bridal set was stolen









sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Ladies...please help me out here. Getting an anniversery ring since my wifes bridal set was stolen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


The left one, less busy and more classic  Beautiful


----------



## azrancher

And bigger is always better

*Rancher*


----------



## TG

azrancher said:


> And bigger is always better
> 
> *Rancher*


Not necessarily, for me it's the thought that counts, I'd be happy with a plain metal band.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Do Do Do lookin out my back door, how many can you see?

I took this yesterday as I recall, the answer is 23. I guess SHTF I can take a couple down before they run off.

The distance from my back door to the elk is less than 200 yards.


----------



## Montana Rancher

View attachment 35329


A couple days before, range from the window of my house is around 40 yards standing on the dike of my pond.

P.S. Montana sucks, tell your friends.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

TG said:


> The left one, less busy and more classic  Beautiful


That is what I was thinking too, just never seen "halos" around the stones. I did want something simpler but the other one got me distracted  


azrancher said:


> And bigger is always better
> 
> *Rancher*


Haha, yup, that is what I thought as well

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG

Beware of Eastern European grandmas :vs_laugh:

Y


----------



## TG

Translation:
How to scare an American? Tell them you're a Russian hacker :vs_laugh: @Sasquatch


----------



## Smitty901

Dreaming of Spring.

100_2087 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## TG

That's beautiful, @Smitty901
I would love to learn how to ride this thing


----------



## Smitty901

TG said:


> That's beautiful, @Smitty901
> I would love to learn how to ride this thing


 No time like the present. Tomorrow never comes. Riding may not be for everyone . For us it true freedom and relaxation . In the States reasonable riding course are offered all over. Harley is a big sponsor of them and are offered a many dealerships.


----------



## TG

Smitty901 said:


> No time like the present. Tomorrow never comes. Riding may not be for everyone . For us it true freedom and relaxation . In the States reasonable riding course are offered all over. Harley is a big sponsor of them and are offered a many dealerships.


I'll take a course after my ribs heal


----------



## Smitty901

TG said:


> I'll take a course after my ribs heal


 Good luck most of the women in my family ride or have ridden in there life time.


----------



## TG

Beach 3 min walk from my house, friend dragged me out of the house to enjoy fresh air, guitar music and about to burn some beach wood. I still can't move but isn't this place beautiful?


----------



## csi-tech

I miss my Ultra Classic all of the time. Riding on a summer day and hitting the shady spots was great. I never went anywhere with a particular destination in mind, just rode.

That beach looks alot like the Oregon coast I visited often as a little CSI-Tech.


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> Beach 3 min walk from my house, friend dragged me out of the house to enjoy fresh air, guitar music and about to burn some beach wood. I still can't move but isn't this place beautiful?
> 
> View attachment 35473


Where's the snow eh?


----------



## TG

hawgrider said:


> Where's the snow eh?


Exactly, the weather has been pathetic, it rained all night too.


----------



## Smitty901

TG you can try this one out for starters holds it's self up. To quote my Granddaughter when she was 18 and was some what against trying it in front or witnesses .
It is like a carnival ride, except you don't need a ticket and be 4 feet tall. She loved it. When it was fitted with side car and Granddaughter that is now 8 years old got her first ride she said it was the best day of her life.


----------



## hawgrider

Smitty901 said:


> TG you can try this one out for starters holds it's self up. To quote my Granddaughter when she was 18 and was some what against trying it in front or witnesses .
> It is like a carnival ride, except you don't need a ticket and be 4 feet tall. She loved it. When it was fitted with side car and Granddaughter that is now 8 years old got her first ride she said it was the best day of her life.


Nice side hack rig!


----------



## Smitty901

hawgrider said:


> Nice side hack rig!


1996 FB ,don't see many on a softtail.


----------



## TG

Smitty901 said:


> TG you can try this one out for starters holds it's self up. To quote my Granddaughter when she was 18 and was some what against trying it in front or witnesses .
> It is like a carnival ride, except you don't need a ticket and be 4 feet tall. She loved it. When it was fitted with side car and Granddaughter that is now 8 years old got her first ride she said it was the best day of her life.


Beautiful! We used to have an old, barely breathing Soviet military bike with a sidecar, it was the most rackety thing ever but loved every min of it.. Unfortunately I was a total terror when I was 6 and rode this thing with my uncle racing behind me, yelling that I'll die haha
This black bike is just gorgeous :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Smitty901 said:


> TG you can try this one out for starters holds it's self up. To quote my Granddaughter when she was 18 and was some what against trying it in front or witnesses .
> It is like a carnival ride, except you don't need a ticket and be 4 feet tall. She loved it. When it was fitted with side car and Granddaughter that is now 8 years old got her first ride she said it was the best day of her life.


Future biker chicks? LOL


----------



## Targetshooter

Here is something you don't see everyday .


----------



## TG

Targetshooter said:


> View attachment 35553
> 
> 
> Here is something you don't see everyday .


Beauty!


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## Smitty901

TG, The FB has been with us a long time. When my granddaughter that is in a wheel chair was about to turn 7. It was a big time all of the children and other grand child start riding then. Each has rode in a parade with me at that age and each year after. Payton would not be denied. Wife saw one ,oneday and said make it happen.
With in months we had it done in time for her to ride in the parade. She loves her ride. Now that I have retired she will get some rides to school in when the weather clears up.


----------



## hawgrider

Could it be ?


----------



## TG

Smitty901 said:


> TG, The FB has been with us a long time. When my granddaughter that is in a wheel chair was about to turn 7. It was a big time all of the children and other grand child start riding then. Each has rode in a parade with me at that age and each year after. Payton would not be denied. Wife saw one ,oneday and said make it happen.
> With in months we had it done in time for her to ride in the parade. She loves her ride. Now that I have retired she will get some rides to school in when the weather clears up.


You are so sweet


----------



## Sasquatch

hawgrider said:


> Could it be ?


Man, a Squatch can't even take a bath in private anymore.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## TG

Don't shoot the messenger but she's kind of cute :vs_blush: @Sasquatch


----------



## Sasquatch

TG said:


> Don't shoot the messenger but she's kind of cute :vs_blush: @Sasquatch
> 
> View attachment 35561


Hubba hubba!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## hawgrider

Um Ah Um Well then...


----------



## A Watchman

Geez .... some of you need to get a job.


----------



## Mish

I hope I don't have explain this to anyone! Lol


----------



## A Watchman

No Mish, the message is real clear ...... but who the hell is R Kelly?


----------



## Mish

A Watchman said:


> No Mish, the message is real clear ...... but who the hell is R Kelly?


You people are freakin old...
R&B singer R. Kelley was charged with child pornography after a sex tape of him having sex with and peeing on an underage girl. (girl was I believe 17) At the time he was big in music.


----------



## A Watchman

Mish said:


> You people are freakin old...
> R&B singer R. Kelley was charged with child pornography after a sex tape of him having sex with and peeing on an underage girl. (girl was I believe 17) At the time he was big in music.


Not only did I miss him being big in music, I missed him peeing on folks.


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> Geez .... some of you need to get a job.


Happily employed


----------



## TG

Mish said:


> You people are freakin old...
> R&B singer R. Kelley was charged with child pornography after a sex tape of him having sex with and peeing on an underage girl. (girl was I believe 17) At the time he was big in music.


Sounds like a worthless loser anyway


----------



## Mish

A Watchman said:


> Not only did I miss him being big in music, I missed him peeing on folks.


See Friday party thread. hehe


----------



## TG

Since it's Friday and Eastern Orthodox New Years', cheers to Mother Russia and all of my American friends here, love to everyone! :vs_love::vs_love::vs_love:


----------



## Maol9

Happy New Years TG! Stay safe out there.


----------



## TG

Maol9 said:


> Happy New Years TG! Stay safe out there.


Thank you!


----------



## TG

Took this sunset photo in Florida this past September, North Redington Beach  Tropical sunsets are pretty spectacular.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

azrancher said:


> And bigger is always better
> 
> *Rancher*


That's what she said, LOL.


----------



## Maol9

*Wal-Mart 22LR Score*

Boy I am so glad Wifey was in the store when I scored. We doubled up!

2600 @ 5.8 cents a round including tax. Nice!

I'll shoot 100 and dig another hole for the rest...


----------



## TG

MaterielGeneral said:


> That's what she said, LOL.


Are you sure she was referring to the diamond


----------



## SGG




----------



## TG

How beautiful! @SGG


----------



## SGG

TG said:


> How beautiful! @SGG


My brother's snake, her name is Baby. It's the coolest, snake I've ever met.


----------



## TG

@SGG Your brother is very handsome


----------



## SGG

TG said:


> @SGG Your brother is very handsome


Hehehe that's me


----------



## TG

This is prepper-related, how to take hot baths in Winter. 
Of'course, photo from Siberia :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SGG

TG said:


> This is prepper-related, how to take hot baths in Winter.
> Of'course, photo from Siberia :tango_face_grin:
> 
> View attachment 35849


Does your butt get hot in that? I've always wondered that.


----------



## TG

SGG said:


> Does your butt get hot in that? I've always wondered that.


No, it's nice


----------



## tango

Or Alaska--


----------



## TG

Near Kaliningrad, Russia
Now I'm craving dry salted fish and beer ❤


----------



## mingaa

*"...dry salted fish and beer! The crowd goes WILD!!!" *


----------



## Targetshooter

Happy Birthday General Lee


----------



## Targetshooter

This is for the bacon lovers


----------



## TG

mingaa said:


> View attachment 36050
> 
> *"...dry salted fish and beer! The crowd goes WILD!!!" *


haha The accordion is a nice touch! I used to take accordion lessons in school, classmates used to tease me, saying that my thick glasses were as cool as my giant accordion :vs_laugh:


----------



## mingaa

TG said:


> Near Kaliningrad, Russia
> Now I'm craving dry salted fish and beer ❤
> 
> View attachment 36042


Reminds me of the branch of my wife's family in the UP of MI - every DECENT house has a sauna (sa-ooo-na in their lingo) shack in the back yard and every town or 3 has a guy who builds custom wood fired 'stoves' for them. If you can 'take a soak' like these folks you are living large.

Me - I have the YMCA. It's a nice one but it lacks the FLAVA! :vs_smile:


----------



## TG

My view right now ❤


----------



## admin

Getting more serious about my walking and hiking again, so got a new toy today.

My new daily companion. (iPhone shot)









(I used to use the Jawbone fitness tracker but I am liking the Fitbit Blaze a lot more.)


----------



## TG

Cricket said:


> Getting more serious about my walking and hiking again, so got a new toy today.
> 
> My new daily companion. (iPhone shot)
> 
> View attachment 36298
> 
> 
> (I used to use the Jawbone fitness tracker but I am liking the Fitbit Blaze a lot more.)


I have the same one


----------



## SDF880

This clock keeps excellent time!


----------



## hawgrider

Cricket said:


> Getting more serious about my walking and hiking again, so got a new toy today.
> 
> My new daily companion. (iPhone shot)
> 
> View attachment 36298
> 
> 
> (I used to use the Jawbone fitness tracker but I am liking the Fitbit Blaze a lot more.)


Excellent camera work! What are you using to take the pictures?


----------



## admin

hawgrider said:


> Excellent camera work! What are you using to take the pictures?


Thank you for your kind words. I took the picture with my iPhone.


----------



## SGT E

TG said:


> Since it's Friday and Eastern Orthodox New Years', cheers to Mother Russia and all of my American friends here, love to everyone! :vs_love::vs_love::vs_love:
> 
> View attachment 35577


I had a dozen of those about a month ago...they lasted 3 days...Absolutely fantastic beer!!! Love the pull tops on em!

And Mish....Bill Clinton was at the Inauguration...Sounds like R. Kelley didn't wanna play seconds to a master porn dog...


----------



## SOCOM42

SDF880 said:


> This clock keeps excellent time!
> 
> View attachment 36330


If those boxes are full, you are going to break the glue joints!

I damaged a Governor Winthrop desk's legs, I had 400 pound of ammo in it.


----------



## TG

SGT E said:


> I had a dozen of those about a month ago...they lasted 3 days...Absolutely fantastic beer!!! Love the pull tops on em!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you like it


----------



## SDF880

SOCOM42 said:


> If those boxes are full, you are going to break the glue joints!
> 
> I damaged a Governor Winthrop desk's legs, I had 400 pound of ammo in it.


Ya I found that out when I first did this some years ago. I have since added what so far is adequate re-enforcement's in the clock frame.
I filled a bottom dresser drawer one time with a bunch of 308 and Mosin rounds and the whole damn bottom fell out like a day later, I learned my lesson!


----------



## TG

Because @Cricket talks about her cats 
I love my cat, he prevented a mass spider infestation in our house and catches what ever happens to run by.
Here is a weird thing he does... he drags his bed around the house with his teeth, places it in a high traffic area and sleeps for 10 hours :vs_laugh:


----------



## SDF880

TG said:


> Because @Cricket talks about her cats
> I love my cat, he prevented a mass spider infestation in our house and catches what ever happens to run by.
> Here is a weird thing he does... he drags his bed around the house with his teeth, places it in a high traffic area and sleeps for 10 hours :vs_laugh:
> 
> View attachment 36426
> 
> 
> View attachment 36434


If I get to come back I want to be an indoor pampered housecat! The 2 I have take care of me and vice versa! : )


----------



## SDF880

Here is one of my 2 in his favorite spot staying warm at night.


----------



## SDF880

SDF880 said:


> Here is one of my 2 in his favorite spot staying warm at night.
> 
> View attachment 36442


Ya I know guys aren't supposed to like cats but I do! I grew up around dogs and love them too but i have no usable yard all trees
and no time for walks. The 2 cats I have keep me bug free and one of them is so tuned in I know when someone is outside or something
is wrong! Cool little critters both from the local shelter and luv em both, Cali and Daisy!


----------



## hawgrider

Cricket said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I took the picture with my iPhone.


I did not expect that answer. 
Geesh from a phone... I don't think I could pull that off with my old Droid. I'm going to have to re look at the capabilities of the phone cameras.


----------



## admin

hawgrider said:


> I did not expect that answer. Geesh from a phone... I don't think I could pull that off with my old Droid. I'm going to have to re look at the capabilities of the phone cameras.


It's amazing how far cell phones have come with technology, especially for taking pictures. My Nikon gets neglected far too much these days.


----------



## mingaa

They HAVE come a long way. For posts or publishing I still go iPhone > Photoshop > public. 
Any photo can be improved IMHO!! The fit watch IS darn nice as-is though i'll say! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## mingaa

*Stop throwing that stuff away!!! *


----------



## mingaa

*Possibly/Probably the next Secretary of Education! *


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Doing some PMCS on the CZ75 Compact and trying to get these stock M11A1 (P229-1) mags from binding up...breaking out the brass brush and 320grit.

Anyone looking for replacement mags use Mec-Gars, half the price and anti corrosion/smooth finished. Have close to 1K rounds through my MecGar 15+2 rd P229-1 mags and theyre absolutely flawless.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## SGG




----------



## SGG




----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Pure Gold










sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RadDad1975

Moo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

RadDad1975 said:


> Moo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's random and funny!


----------



## MisterMills357

*Over Tanned, Living Chrysalis, and Madame.*

View attachment 36601

This one appears to be in dire need of psycho-tropic medications, some strong intervention is needed. Even though I can see, that she wants to be a living Barbie Doll--- I still wonder---WHY? She has entombed her beauty and made herself look silly.


View attachment 36609

I am sure, that she thinks that she is Madam Butterfly's competition; I am thinking that she has been hitting the butter tub way too often.
PS: I am sure that she is a fine person,;but Jeez, get a dress that fits.:devil: BTW: I like chub on a girl, but this one is nuts.

View attachment 36625

Madame Butterfly.
If the other two had looked at this photo, they never would have gone out in public, looking like they did.
{My crab-session is over, I guess. Except to say, that Madame butterfly is probably too high-maintenance. }each:

Ladies,this is not a cheap shot at women;_ it just worked out looking that way._


----------



## Camel923




----------



## TG




----------



## Mish




----------



## TG

This happens as soon as I lie down and turn on my iPad to watch something....


----------



## 8301

TG said:


> This happens as soon as I lie down and turn on my iPad to watch something....
> 
> View attachment 37010


Got the same problem.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

My instagram right now...


























sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Targetshooter

I saw this and wanted to post it .


----------



## TG

Pittsburgh  
Lovely city, still thinking about it.


----------



## Slippy

A good coyote is a dead coyote!

View attachment 37457


----------



## admin

I explored the trails at Comanche Lookout Park yesterday.

Next time I am gonna bring a lunch and spend more time enjoying the moment.


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> View attachment 37497
> 
> 
> I explored the trails at Comanche Lookout Park yesterday.
> 
> Next time I am gonna bring a lunch and spend more time enjoying the moment.


I had no idea where that is so I looked it up. My first thought was Comanche Peak nuclear power plant. The lake there is where I learned to dive. Lot's of diving classes do their check out dive there. We figured on the night dive we wouldn't need our flashlights. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Inor

TG said:


> Pittsburgh
> Lovely city, still thinking about it.
> 
> View attachment 37449


I know I told you to go to Bettis' sports bar by Heinz Field already. Another really good place is a sandwich shop right by the PP&G building. (That is the big glass castle-looking building almost on the point.) I cannot recall the name but it is world famous. They make these incredible beef sandwiches with coleslaw on them.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG

Inor said:


> I know I told you to go to Bettis' sports bar by Heinz Field already. Another really good place is a sandwich shop right by the PP&G building. (That is the big glass castle-looking building almost on the point.) I cannot recall the name but it is world famous. They make these incredible beef sandwiches with coleslaw on them.


Next time 
Definitely coming back


----------



## Smitty901

So the liberal want a war with conservatives. FALL IN.


----------



## Steve40th

They dont want a war, they just want freebies and fat chicks


----------



## watchin

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## admin

Forgive me if I already shared this iPhone shot.

As you may have guessed by now, I enjoy coffee...


----------



## Prepared One

Cricket said:


> Forgive me if I already shared this iPhone shot.
> 
> As you may have guessed by now, I enjoy coffee...
> 
> View attachment 37937


Perfect! Cricket, you are the calm in the storm. Thanks

( Gots to have my damn coffee )


----------



## Illini Warrior

got a kick out of this pic over coffee this AM ....


----------



## Smitty901

Cricket said:


> Forgive me if I already shared this iPhone shot.
> 
> As you may have guessed by now, I enjoy coffee...
> 
> View attachment 37937


 There is away to avoid perkatory.

Bunn by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## Targetshooter

Time to go back fishing


----------



## Targetshooter

some wolfs have all the luck


----------



## Annie

Cricket said:


> Forgive me if I already shared this iPhone shot.
> 
> As you may have guessed by now, I enjoy coffee...
> 
> View attachment 37937


That's the Catholic way. Protestants go for instant.


----------



## A Watchman

Annie said:


> That's the Catholic way. Protestants go for instant.


Hi Annie ... good to hear from ya!


----------



## Annie

A Watchman said:


> Hi Annie ... good to hear from ya!


:vs_wave: Hi Watchman! How's it going?


----------



## RedLion

And time to pick up the bow again.....


----------



## Maol9

RedLion said:


> View attachment 38089
> 
> 
> And time to pick up the bow again.....


Indeed, and it is so good for upper body development...

I see that your friend has been a dedicated archer for quite awhile.... :shock:


----------



## Mish

RedLion said:


> View attachment 38089
> 
> 
> And time to pick up the bow again.....


Where did you find this picture of me?!!!


----------



## Slippy

View attachment 38137


----------



## Illini Warrior

ever hear of Black Rifle Coffee? .....


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Offensive Warning!!










sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## watchin

Illini Warrior said:


> ever hear of Black Rifle Coffee? .....


Yes, that dude has some great videos!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

Thats Mat Best from Article 15 clothing.. Awesome videos and movie, Range 15. Range 15 (2016) - IMDb


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

There is something about Mat Best, and other who use their combat veteran status to push merch and make money, uneasy...

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Alteredstate




----------



## SGG

Looks like the sh¡t has hit the van!


----------



## TG

Sorting my greens, I eat this by myself in 2 days lol


----------



## admin

TG said:


> Sorting my greens, I eat this by myself in 2 days lol
> 
> View attachment 38561


Do you juice?


----------



## TG

Cricket said:


> Do you juice?


Not for me personally, chewing food is best. I do make home-made juice for my kids carrot/orange/ginger blend for just before they brush their teeth.


----------



## tango

I am a second hand vegeterian--- all the animals that I eat are vegeterian!


----------



## SGG

Anybody know what kind of tree this is? It's growing out some branches with yellow leaves. I don't know if I need to trim that or not. Looks awesome tho


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> Anybody know what kind of tree this is? It's growing out some branches with yellow leaves. I don't know if I need to trim that or not. Looks awesome tho


Naw, that aint a tree ... down here in these parts we call that a short bush that needs trimmin'.


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> Naw, that aint a tree ... down here in these parts we call that a short bush that needs trimmin'.


Sounds bout right. Ha.

I actually just need to pull it. Too close to the house.


----------



## admin

My son, daughter, grandson and I went hiking on trails down by the creek.

We often get off the beaten path and it can get a bit rocky at times, but it is moments like this one, that make it all worth it.









Takes me a bit longer to get my steps done on the trails, but my legs definitely get a workout.


----------



## admin

My grandson nearly stepped on a good sized cotton mouth pretty close to this spot. My son literally tossed him towards me just before he (my grandson) put his foot down, right on top of him.

I wish you could have seen my grandson's face (he is 5 years old) as he went flying through the air, having no clue why his uncle suddenly tossed him.


----------



## admin

My totally random iPhone shot of the day...


----------



## TG

I'm addicted


----------



## watchin

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG




----------



## SDF880

Just got back from puttin 100 rounds thru this lil thumper! Luv the M1A/M14 platform!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## jchavasu

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Looks like she has had a few too many sandwiches...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

jchavasu said:


> Looks like she has had a few too many sandwiches...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gotta love that new wave feminism

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RedLion

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Gotta love that new wave feminism
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Rush Limbaugh is correct when he says "feminism was created to mainstream ugly women."


----------



## admin

Where ya at @Denton?

Check out my new toy! (iPhone shot)









FOUR batteries! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Slippy

I'm the first to admit that I'm not up on the latest craze that you youngsters do. But @Cricket, I respectfully ask, just what is that thang? Is it what my old eyes may think?

God Save This Great Republic 'cause the World Done Gone Crazy...



watchin said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk





Cricket said:


> Where ya at @Denton?
> 
> Check out my new toy! (iPhone shot)
> 
> View attachment 39601
> 
> 
> FOUR batteries! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> Rush Limbaugh is correct when he says "feminism was created to mainstream ugly women."


 Ugly minded women not in any other sense. 
Funny now that I am retired, I get up at 0300 make wife breakfast and make dinned . I enjoy it. The problem with most of those feminism is they just do not have a clue what a real relationship is about. How many times of 41 years have rolls been adjusted to fit life's needs. Likely never will and that is so sad. I still find time in the day to polish up the bikes.

clean it up (3) by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## admin

@Slippy - Vaping device. I started vaping (instead of smoking) a little over 4 years ago.


----------



## Denton

Cricket said:


> Where ya at @Denton?
> 
> Check out my new toy! (iPhone shot)
> 
> View attachment 39601
> 
> 
> FOUR batteries! :tango_face_smile:


You're kicking it, girl!!!


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> Ugly minded women not in any other sense.
> Funny now that I am retired, I get up at 0300 make wife breakfast and make dinned . I enjoy it. The problem with most of those feminism is they just do not have a clue what a real relationship is about. How many times of 41 years have rolls been adjusted to fit life's needs. Likely never will and that is so sad. I still find time in the day to polish up the bikes.
> 
> clean it up (3) by bob smith, on Flickr


You bastard! You're gonna make me spend some serious money! Think of my retirement before you post such beautiful pictures!


----------



## Slippy

My future retirement gift! Bobcat Toolcat!

View attachment 39609


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> You bastard! You're gonna make me spend some serious money! Think of my retirement before you post such beautiful pictures!


 This one is the first of the retirement rides. We will wear it out as we have done many.

rguwinter (2) by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> This one is the first of the retirement rides. We will wear it out as we have done many.
> 
> rguwinter (2) by bob smith, on Flickr


This is going to be my argument when my wife thinks I've lost my mind:
"But, honey, a man for whom I have ultimate respect made it clear I HAVE to buy one!"


----------



## Slippy

@Smitty901 is a Great American!

This, I shit you not.


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> @Smitty901 is a Great American!
> 
> This, I shit you not.


I get the feeling he is a self-crafted, Great American.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> This is going to be my argument when my wife thinks I've lost my mind:
> "But, honey, a man for whom I have ultimate respect made it clear I HAVE to buy one!"


Oh yeah, that line will work. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> This is going to be my argument when my wife thinks I've lost my mind:
> "But, honey, a man for whom I have ultimate respect made it clear I HAVE to buy one!"


 What you do is pack up. With her on the back you ask where are we going I am your driver. When she wants to ride that past again tosee it better you ride it 4 times.
When it rains you ride and when you get done you have a great time drying each other off.
Reach over really early on a Saturday tap her on the tail and ask want to go for coffee suit up and ride 140 miles to a great cup of coffee. Who needs a cruise ship or some planned resort vacation when you can have this. We have a trip setup for May. We know when we are leaving, We know the area we will ride and with in a day or so when we will get back. The rest is flexible.
Getting old is so much more fun this way.


Just remember she gets 1 saddle bag and 90% of the Tour pack. You get what maybe left over.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> Oh yeah, that line will work. :vs_laugh:


Didn't say it'll work on its ow merit, but I will argue it until it is taken as fact.

You should see me in real life when I am fighting for a position. I've been told by opponents (who lost to me) I should be a lawyer. My response is no amount of money is worth going to Hell.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> What you do is pack up. With her on the back you ask where are we going I am your driver. When she wants to ride that past again tosee it better you ride it 4 times.
> When it rains you ride and when you get done you have a great time drying each other off.
> Reach over really early on a Saturday tap her on the tail and ask want to go for coffee suit up and ride 140 miles to a great cup of coffee. Who needs a cruise ship or some planned resort vacation when you can have this. We have a trip setup for May. We know when we are leaving, We know the area we will ride and with in a day or so when we will get back. The rest is flexible.
> Getting old is so much more fun this way.
> 
> 
> Just remember she gets 1 saddle bag and 90% of the Tour pack. You get what maybe left over.


This post will do the sell for me.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> Didn't say it'll work on its ow merit, but I will argue it until it is taken as fact.
> 
> You should see me in real life when I am fighting for a position. I've been told by opponents (who lost to me) I should be a lawyer. My response is no amount of money is worth going to Hell.


Understood. I use kinda the same tactics when I buy my toys. So far, so good. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## walking

(source)

It's not only about urine color but also about volume. Severe dehydration goes with excreting _small_ amounts of dark urine.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Smitty901

Payton spent the weekend with us and other Grandchildren. So I get to take her to school this morning 25 miles run. I wake her up to get ready and she say Grandpa we are riding so we did . Couple shot when we stopped to tuck her blanket in some more. She doe where a great helmet it was off for the pictures.

DSCN5957 by bob smith, on Flickr

Hitting the road wake up .

DSCN5953 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## admin

I've been out exploring the damage after last night's storms.
NWS confirms multiple tornadoes hit San Antonio area during overnight storms - San Antonio Express-News








_(iphone shot)_


----------



## admin

A local news picture on Facebook. (not my picture)


----------



## A Watchman

This pic is Too Cool for School! ::clapping::



Smitty901 said:


> Payton spent the weekend with us and other Grandchildren. So I get to take her to school this morning 25 miles run. I wake her up to get ready and she say Grandpa we are riding so we did . Couple shot when we stopped to tuck her blanket in some more. She doe where a great helmet it was off for the pictures.
> 
> DSCN5957 by bob smith, on Flickr
> 
> Hitting the road wake up .
> 
> DSCN5953 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## sideKahr

My wife enjoying a scene so beautiful it almost looks fake.


----------



## Smitty901

Looking out Back doors tonight. The land that provides income now, SHTF will feed us and a lot more. It provides many wonderful sunsets.

sunset (1) by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

got in my Kley-Zion (Botach brand) Reaction Rod...its cheaper than the Brownells and Geiselle rods, and has flats welded onto it already.

It uses the M4 extension as an anchor point and centers torque on it versus warping your upper in a vice for securing barrel nuts and muzzle devices - cost $50 and got from LVNV to OH in 2 days ground - fit in my CMMG Mk3 and a garbage overrun contract barrel - glad I can stop using vice blocks










sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## admin

Through my eyes...


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> @Slippy - Vaping device. I started vaping (instead of smoking) a little over 4 years ago.


Geez ... not another one, soon vapers will n longer be a minority and will be demanded parades and free crap.


----------



## SGG

Smitty901 said:


> Looking out Back doors tonight. The land that provides income now, SHTF will feed us and a lot more. It provides many wonderful sunsets.
> 
> sunset (1) by bob smith, on Flickr


Doo doo doo lookin' out my back door

Great view thanks for sharing


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> Geez ... not another one, soon vapers will n longer be a minority and will be demanded parades and free crap.


Not I, I'm just glad it helped me quit smoking cigarettes


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> Geez ... not another one, soon vapers will n longer be a minority and will be demanded parades and free crap.


Being a smoker I AM a serious minority. I don't get crap for free. Ok, well I do get crap and people give it for free but that's about it.


----------



## admin

SGG said:


> Not I, I'm just glad it helped me quit smoking cigarettes


If it wasn't for vaping, I would still be smoking.


----------



## OldHorseman

.










.


----------



## Targetshooter

Has anyone seen a Red Owl ?


----------



## SGG

Cricket said:


> If it wasn't for vaping, I would still be smoking.


Same here. Broke my last vaporizer a couple of months ago and started smoking cigarettes again the same day. I didn't even realize how many I was smoking until the girlfriend mentioned that I stink again. So glad to be off cigarettes again, with my new vaporizer


----------



## NKAWTG

Doing steep bank turns while in contact with a B-52 - tons of fun.


----------



## NKAWTG

Anyone for a little Heavy Metal?


----------



## sideKahr

NKAWTG said:


> Doing steep bank turns while in contact with a B-52 - tons of fun.


You're joking, right? Surely that's photoshopped.


----------



## NKAWTG

sideKahr said:


> You're joking, right? Surely that's photoshopped.


Not in the least. While I didn't take this photo (would have been too busy to anyway), I did this many times. It's used as a confidence builder for bomber and tanker crews and is done under instructor supervision. It's called a wiff.
As part of this maneuver, we would sometimes to a Chandelle.

On a scale of 1 - 10, this rates about a 5 on the pucker factor.
Refueling at night over the pacific in a hurricane is about an 11.


----------



## SGG

NKAWTG said:


> Anyone for a little Heavy Metal?
> 
> View attachment 39953


The photo you posted refueling the B-52 is awesome.

I love trains too, this past Sunday my bro and I went to visit the grandparents and did a little trainSSpotting









Nothing SSpecial tho


----------



## NKAWTG

SGG said:


> The photo you posted refueling the B-52 is awesome.
> 
> I love trains too, this past Sunday my bro and I went to visit the grandparents and did a little trainSSpotting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing SSpecial tho


A couple of years ago when Union Pacific was moving 4014 - Big Boy from Southern California to Cheyenne, they had to pass through Nevada. I took the day off and my wife and I drove to a secluded spot to catch a good look. Much to our surprise, they stopped there to service the engine.


----------



## SGG

NKAWTG said:


> A couple of years ago when Union Pacific was moving 4014 - Big Boy from Southern California to Cheyenne, they had to pass through Nevada. I took the day off and my wife and I drove to a secluded spot to catch a good look. Much to our surprise, they stopped there to service the engine.
> View attachment 39961
> View attachment 39969
> View attachment 39977


That's amazing!


----------



## NKAWTG




----------



## SGG

NKAWTG said:


>


Hot damn!


----------



## NKAWTG

That what I said, wife thought I said something else. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Smitty901

SGG said:


> Hot damn!


 Rail Road I retired from has a restored full operational Steam engine they run across the system each year. They are a sight to see.


----------



## admin

Is anyone interested in doing a "get moving" challenge?

It might be a fun way to work on our personal fitness.









Let me know if anyone is interested. If so, we can start a thread to post our daily results.


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> Is anyone interested in doing a "get moving" challenge?
> 
> It might be a fun way to work on our personal fitness.
> 
> View attachment 40025
> 
> 
> Let me know if anyone is interested. If so, we can start a thread to post our daily results.


Gee, you're as bad as my wife. She has gotten into this. :vs_laugh: She's trying to get me into this also.


----------



## SOCOM42

No need to, my Jeep gets me everywhere I need to go.

No nitro needed either, lol!


----------



## admin

inceptor said:


> Gee, you're as bad as my wife. She has gotten into this. :vs_laugh: She's trying to get me into this also.





SOCOM42 said:


> No need to, my Jeep gets me everywhere I need to go.
> 
> No nitro needed either, lol!


No need?
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/featured-topics/38545-survival-fitness.html


----------



## Robie

Cricket said:


> Is anyone interested in doing a "get moving" challenge?
> 
> It might be a fun way to work on our personal fitness.
> 
> View attachment 40025
> 
> 
> Let me know if anyone is interested. If so, we can start a thread to post our daily results.


Like....get up from the computer and off my derriere....and stuff like that?

And then....make it a competition?

You must be out of your mind woman.

Now pass me that bacon....and chocolate...and ice cream...and bourbon....and cookies....and pistachios....and potato chips.........


----------



## SGG

Found a squirrel on the walk today


----------



## admin

Robie said:


> Like....get up from the computer and off my derriere....and stuff like that?
> 
> And then....make it a competition?
> 
> You must be out of your mind woman.
> 
> Now pass me that bacon....and chocolate...and ice cream...and bourbon....and cookies....and pistachios....and potato chips.........


It would NOT be a competition, but no worries.

It's important for me because I want to do more (and longer) hikes, so I have been a bit more focused on fitness lately.


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> It would NOT be a competition, but no worries.
> 
> It's important for me because I want to do more (and longer) hikes, so I have been a bit more focused on fitness lately.


My wife is into the competition. She is a school librarian and is on her feet a lot. The other people in her competition are teachers more than half her age. She still beats them. When off work, she does hers mostly on the treadmill. Hiking is what I like to do but unfortunately you and A Watchman are so damn far away and I'm not much into going by myself. My wife is not much into hiking. The main thing there for me is motivation. It hard for me to get up off my butt on my own. I may just have to get back on the treadmill. I haven't done that since my knee replacement surgery.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> Is anyone interested in doing a "get moving" challenge?
> 
> It might be a fun way to work on our personal fitness.
> 
> View attachment 40025
> 
> 
> Let me know if anyone is interested. If so, we can start a thread to post our daily results.





inceptor said:


> Gee, you're as bad as my wife. She has gotten into this. :vs_laugh: She's trying to get me into this also.





SOCOM42 said:


> No need to, my Jeep gets me everywhere I need to go.
> 
> No nitro needed either, lol!


Ha! You guys wouldn't be able to keep up with me!


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> Ha! You guys wouldn't be able to keep up with me!


That is EXACTLY why I take a nice long walk every day after work.

I spend far too many hours behind a computer screen during the week, so to expect my body to do get in some long hikes over the weekend isn't very realistic unless I find ways to get moving during the week.


----------



## NKAWTG

SGG said:


> Found a squirrel on the walk today


----------



## Redneck

Here it is still February, and danged if the peaches aren't blooming and the honey bees out.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Had a work conference this week and my boss took us out for dinner downtown, think he spent $1000 on my food and drink alone - insisted I get Wagyu and Kobe and 3 glasses of Macllan 30yr.

I just wanted to go to Mickey Ds, but I guess its alright if I didnt pay for it lol










sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## 1895gunner

A desktop full of potential for the Guide Guns.



1895gunner


----------



## OldHorseman

.






​
. My rising doomsteed... Looks a little too much like a Good Guy's horse though.

.


----------



## Smitty901

Any given day looking out the back door. Easy shooting range. There were two other groups in different parts of the field.

deer (1) by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## admin

This is one of the reasons I enjoy my evening walks...


----------



## SGG

Boooo


----------



## Smitty901

Woke this morning there was no snow left anywhere. Day light came and with in 15 minutes this. Yep I left the ATV out side.


----------



## admin

Apparently this is my cats opinion of me for sending him out to the balcony cuz he kept jumping on my keyboard.









I'm trying to work and he types even worse than I do! :devil:


----------



## admin

P.S. He isn't locked out there. The sliding glass door is wide open. He is likely just plotting his revenge.


----------



## Yeti-2015

Total loss of the greenhouse.


----------



## NKAWTG

That's the thing with cats, they're always plotting ways to kill you.


----------



## NKAWTG

Greenhouse loss - Was it wind?


----------



## Yeti-2015

Yes we had a thunder storm last night and winds of about 60-70 mph. We had some damage to the roof on the house as well. For those that dont know my wife and I started a aquaponics greenhouse as a business. Well, we had some issue with the system and just in the last few months had been getting everything lined out and growing good. Then last night that all kind of washed away. We are going to try to do a small personal on for us now.


----------



## azrancher

NKAWTG said:


> Greenhouse loss - Was it wind?


What brand was it, the one that Farmtek sells?

*Rancher*


----------



## Yeti-2015

No it was s used one, not sure the manufacturer. The plastic and the componets are the expensive part of it. Most of the bows are gone, bent and some are cracking.


----------



## admin

When ya just REALLY don't wanna cook...


----------



## Boss Dog

Pensacola, 1994?
.


----------



## Sasquatch

Juuuuuuuust sayin'.......









Nasir al Wuhayshi vs. Colin Kaepernick


----------



## Steve40th

Sasquatch said:


> Juuuuuuuust sayin'.......
> 
> View attachment 40569
> 
> 
> Nasir al Wuhayshi vs. Colin Kaepernick


Both unemployed?


----------



## Prepared One

Cricket said:


> When ya just REALLY don't wanna cook...
> 
> View attachment 40553


Damn! That looks good. Chicken on the grill this weekend.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Got a new DSLR last weekend - nothing major just a Rebel T5i with a 35mm f/2 IS USM lens, the glass was more expensive than the camera body my 7D Mark II got stolen so this will do.

Got my 92FS "build" completed - restored a trade in and got a bunch of Wilson Combat stuff in there and did a full polish job and got some extendo 20rd mecgars to go with it too.

Forgot the stats on it but just did some grayscale editing on got my bokeh going on with the 35mm










Here it is unedited









sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Maol9

Sasquatch said:


> Juuuuuuuust sayin'.......
> 
> View attachment 40569
> 
> 
> Nasir al Wuhayshi vs. Colin Kaepernick


Nasir has a QB Rating?


----------



## Smitty901

Skyline Drive Virginia 105 miles a park road but the fee is reasonable and good for 6 days. It is a road that should be traveled both directions. Limited access. Average speed is about 35 mph but honestly most go a little faster. You will see views that last a life time. Encounters with Bear are common. This was a ride in May. we own the road seldom met anyone on it. If you do it eat at one of the few exits the few service are limited and the food sucks.
Little side trip while attending Rolling Thunder.
https://www.nps.gov/shen/planyourvisit/upload/whole_park.pdf


----------



## Targetshooter

sitting on a bench with a hot drink .


----------



## SGG

Gf got me a new ashtray. It's made in Japan. I'm trying not to smoke anymore, and doing great for 2 years, but I still love unique collectible paraphernalia. Plus we both love dogs so...it's a Boxer.


----------



## Slippy

...nevermind...lain:



SGG said:


> Gf got me a new ashtray. It's made in Japan. I'm trying not to smoke anymore, and doing great for 2 years, but I still love unique collectible paraphernalia. Plus we both love dogs so...it's a Boxer.


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> ...nevermind...lain:


Am I the only one wondering about those folks her that lay claim to not smoking anymore, but vape their asses off?


----------



## Smitty901

A year we had a long hard winter. I had enough it was time to ride.


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> Am I the only one wondering about those folks her that lay claim to not smoking anymore, but vape their asses off?


And some of us are still smokers.


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> Am I the only one wondering about those folks her that lay claim to not smoking anymore, but vape their asses off?


I was a *heavy* smoker for several decades before I started vaping. I will never claim that vaping is healthy. In fact, breathing anything but fresh clean air isn't a good idea.

That being said, I fully believe that vaping saved my life. The cough is gone, as are the frequent upper respiratory infections, along with the high blood pressure. Most importantly, I feel better.

In the end, for me, it is better than smoking. If I quit vaping today, I would be smoking before morning.

Sometimes, it just is what it is...


----------



## admin

Field Of Broken Dreams...


----------



## Slippy

I know what you mean @Cricket. Not about smoking, I never did, but I've been drinking since I was 14 years old. If I quit drinking I suspect that ...Oh nevermind...

I'm just glad that I don't drink to excess. HA! :vs_lol:



Cricket said:


> I was a *heavy* smoker for several decades before I started vaping. I will never claim that vaping is healthy. In fact, breathing anything but fresh clean air isn't a good idea.
> 
> That being said, I fully believe that vaping saved my life. The cough is gone, as are the frequent upper respiratory infections, along with the high blood pressure. Most importantly, I feel better.
> 
> In the end, for me, it is better than smoking. If I quit vaping today, I would be smoking before morning.
> 
> Sometimes, it just is what it is...


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> I was a *heavy* smoker for several decades before I started vaping. I will never claim that vaping is healthy. In fact, breathing anything but fresh clean air isn't a good idea.
> 
> That being said, I fully believe that vaping saved my life. The cough is gone, as are the frequent upper respiratory infections, along with the high blood pressure. Most importantly, I feel better.
> 
> In the end, for me, it is better than smoking. If I quit vaping today, I would be smoking before morning.
> 
> Sometimes, it just is what it is...


Ahha ... I figured this would pull you out from watching behind the bushes today. Cricket, cut the incognito crap and come play!


----------



## Maol9

Slippy said:


> ...nevermind...lain:


Well heck, you can't pass up a Boxer. They won't let you. Mine is right next to me now.


----------



## Smitty901

I wish you all the best with smoking and drink. If it an issue for you I hope you win. I just not have time for either. I have three sins, Coffee, guns and Motorcycles. I think I beat the gun thing now. Just ended up with to many. The bikes may kill me someday but that just how it goes, Hope I have a cup on the way out.


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> Ahha ... I figured this would pull you out from watching behind the bushes today. Cricket, cut the incognito crap and come play!


Believe it or not, sometimes I don't have anything to say. :vs_laugh:


----------



## SGG




----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> Believe it or not, sometimes I don't have anything to say. :vs_laugh:


Either that or you bite your tongue a lot. I can tell you from experience, that hurts after a while. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Smitty901

Season is changing . No snow on the ground. Very high winds today cooler temps coming. But Spring is pulling in. Annual thing with me Bikes get turned facing out. The morning will come open up and hit the road.

facing out (2) by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## admin

I so love this time of year...


----------



## TG

Russian Orthodox Women's monastery food preserves. They also make wine


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> Russian Orthodox Women's monastery food preserves. They also make wine
> 
> View attachment 41409


Yea well .... I was thinkin' more long the lines of them unorthodox Russian women ....


----------



## Urinal Cake

Sun setting, Low tide, colder than I like it!


----------



## Urinal Cake

A Watchman said:


> Yea well .... I was thinkin' more long the lines of them unorthodox Russian women ....


Which one is the Russian Cavier?

Is this her daughter?


----------



## TG

Inching towards South Carolina... come on!!


----------



## inceptor

TG said:


> Inching towards South Carolina... come on!!
> 
> View attachment 41473


Work or pleasure?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Downtown detroit, currently heavily intoxicated with my clients who are in thr bathroom throwing up...this is real sales

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Smitty901




----------



## TG

inceptor said:


> Work or pleasure?


Work, mostly 
Spending the night in Charlotte, it's larger than I thought.


----------



## admin

It has been raining for days now...


----------



## Prepared One

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Downtown detroit, currently heavily intoxicated with my clients who are in thr bathroom throwing up...this is real sales
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Been there, done that.


----------



## admin

Random Rain Barrel... (iPhone Capture)


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Rangers beat up on the Wings, the Joe Lewis was a great place glad to have gone (and won) before they close

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## SGG

Snow didn't last long


----------



## admin

From my walk tonight...


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^ Now that's SA and the Hill Country!


----------



## Mrs. Spork

Me when we go shooting LOL

tappy talk sent


----------



## TG

Beautiful sunrise today.. South Carolina


----------



## admin

My cranky cat. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## SGG




----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


>


Killer?


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> Killer?


Oh yeah


----------



## Smitty901

God does have a sense of humor. All of the snow on this 110 acres is gone. Except the road leading out of the bike room. it is blocked and it is going up to 50 today.

drivewaysnow by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## azrancher

The hazards of burying a horse...









*Rancher*


----------



## A Watchman

Yea Rancher, I have been there as well. I used to own a trak hoe nick named the SS Minnow after slipping into a lake.



azrancher said:


> The hazards of burying a horse...
> 
> View attachment 42089
> 
> 
> *Rancher*


----------



## SOCOM42

Cricket said:


> View attachment 41889
> 
> 
> My cranky cat. :tango_face_wink:


You stole my cat!

Her name is molly bitch.


----------



## SGG




----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

And the EXTENDO LIFE









sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## SOCOM42

Daughter with M4








@Denton, look much like the one I PM'd you?


----------



## admin

Through my eyes...








_The Circle Of Life_


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Some non PC fun

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## SGG




----------



## TG

This awesome photo showed up in my Twitter feed today, thought my American friends would appreciate it.
A children's hunter safety class. Indiana, USA 1956.


----------



## Prepared One

TG said:


> This awesome photo showed up in my Twitter feed today, thought my American friends would appreciate it.
> A children's hunter safety class. Indiana, USA 1956.
> 
> View attachment 42353


How things have changed. Sadly, not for the better.


----------



## SGG




----------



## TG

SGG said:


>


Wow... Is this a Wolf spider? So beautiful


----------



## sideKahr

Great words, from a great man:


----------



## SGG

TG said:


> Wow... Is this a Wolf spider? So beautiful


Not sure, sorry.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Throwback picture found it in one of my email accounts from way back










sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TomFR

Cricket said:


> I so love this time of year...
> 
> View attachment 41001


Yup, finally everything is not brown anymore


----------



## admin

If ya take me to the emergency room with ya, you should assume I am gonna take your picture, especially if you're getting a shot in your butt. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Swedishsocialist

I took this pic some hours ago, thougt it was funny beause of the 2 diffrent stars kind of sending mixed messages


----------



## admin

My crazy cat is always cranky. That's probably why I adore him.


----------



## SGG




----------



## Slippy

Now that is funny!



Cricket said:


> If ya take me to the emergency room with ya, you should assume I am gonna take your picture, especially if you're getting a shot in your butt. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> View attachment 42657


----------



## TG

SGG said:


>


Beauty!


----------



## Maol9

Careful there SGG. That thing will eat Mr Squirrel in one swallow!


----------



## sideKahr

Cricket said:


> My crazy cat is always cranky. That's probably why I adore him.
> 
> View attachment 42737


A great shot. How did you get this effect? Is it solarized?


----------



## Smitty901

Lot of rain here cool but looking up soon. Next week looks like it may get better. Spent some time in the bike room yesterday and some today after church. Rear lights all finished and should light things up well.
I toned the brake light down some.
Can't get any cleaner, good coat of S100 Corrosion protectant on everything that needs it. First bit of riding maybe on nasty roads. In the end cleaning is for days you can't ride.

lights (9) by bob smith, on Flickr

APRIPCLEANUP (2) by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## admin

Drove down to the island with my daughter and grandson today for a much needed mini-break.


----------



## Prepared One

Cricket said:


> Drove down to the island with my daughter and grandson today for a much needed mini-break.
> 
> View attachment 42897


You have an excellent eye @Cricket. A real talent. When I take pictures, it's usually of my thumb. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Redneck

To some this image of part of the orchard might look weedy or trashy, but the wildlife, especially the bees, just love the weeds & clovers. I never spray the orchard for weeds & don't cut it in the spring while so much is in bloom. There is a bee or some other pollinator every foot or two, plus of course they work the trees. It is not unusual for an individual tree to have over 100 bees. These trees are my peaches & most are done blooming but all the apples are just getting started. IMO, too many folks live in a biological desert with their perfect, manicured lawns & pastures.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Civilized me from a few years back....


----------



## A Watchman

Doc Holliday said:


> Civilized me from a few years back....
> View attachment 43321


Nice pic Doc.


----------



## SGG

DOES THAT TICKLE?


----------



## SGG




----------



## SGG




----------



## Redneck

Just planted two more tea plants, Camellia Sinensis, which now makes a total of five of these plants. Hopefully in a year or two, I'll have an unending supply of homemade tea.


----------



## 1895gunner

Gobble, Gobble!



1895gunner


----------



## Redneck

Speaking of gobble, gobble, my neighbor called me over as I was coming up from feeding horses, chickens & catfish. He had just come back from hunting & gave me the boneless breast halfs. I brought him 18 fresh chicken eggs. Got the turkey in a brine & will have for dinner tomorrow. Ya just gotta love ********!


----------



## SGG

Trip to the range for practice. Here's my gf trying out my new shield 9


----------



## TG

SGG said:


>


Baby squirrels? Cute little buggers


----------



## 8301

SGG said:


> Trip to the range for practice. Here's my gf trying out my new shield 9


Perfect timing to catch the muzzle blast. Very nice other things too but I'm to much of a gentleman to mention what. 
May I suggest teaching her to square her feet up to the target?


----------



## SGG

TG said:


> Baby squirrels? Cute little buggers


Yes, 3. Good nest in the shop, took them out and mama moved them elsewhere


John Galt said:


> Perfect timing to catch the muzzle blast. Very nice other things too but I'm to much of a gentleman to mention what.
> May I suggest teaching her to square her feet up to the target?


Ha! You try telling her! This is actually only her 3rd or 4th time even shooting. I'm pushing for a class for her.

I cheat...I take a screenshot of a video!


----------



## TG

Guess where I am today?


----------



## Steve40th

TG said:


> Guess where I am today?
> 
> View attachment 43617


At the Library?


----------



## TG

Steve40th said:


> At the Library?


There's definitely a library in there.


----------



## SOCOM42

TG said:


> Guess where I am today?
> 
> View attachment 43617


Ottawa capitol parliamentary building, been there.


----------



## TG

SOCOM42 said:


> Ottawa capitol parliamentary building, been there.


My third visit here, it's beautiful.


----------



## SOCOM42

TG said:


> My third visit here, it's beautiful.


Last time I was there was in 1986.

Prior to that, Montreal Worlds Fair in 1967, stayed at the Chateau Frontenac.

Visited relatives in Toronto and Hamilton during that foray.


----------



## Slippy

The Chateau Frontenac is one beautiful old building. We were there (Quebec City) on Jan 1 2008 for the 400th Anniversary of Quebec City. Not on purpose, Son2's Hockey Team was there kicking some Canadian Ass and they were having their 400th celebration so we stayed an extra night and rang in the new year. Chateau Frontenac was bustling with many people and it looked wonderful in the snow and lights of the celebration.



SOCOM42 said:


> Last time I was there was in 1986.
> 
> Prior to that, Montreal Worlds Fair in 1967, stayed at the Chateau Frontenac.
> 
> Visited relatives in Toronto and Hamilton during that foray.


----------



## TG

My English is heavily accented and I do not yet speak French (working on it a bit).
When I visit Quebec and speak to the locals in English, they always ask me to switch to French as soon as they hear my English and get irritated when I tell them that my French is slow.. I hate going there even though I love Quebec Winters.


----------



## TG

SGG said:


>


Is this a Linden tree?


----------



## Slippy

Yeah, the uppity ass Quebec locals do that to me too! They hear my Southern US Accent and ask me to switch to French. I usually laugh and say something like, "Hell, you Effin' Foreigners really need to learn to speak some damn proper English, this ain't France you know!"...or some such nonsense. Usually they have no reply and I laugh again and order another adult beverage. :vs_lol:



TG said:


> My English is heavily accented and I do not yet speak French (working on it a bit).
> When I visit Quebec and speak to the locals in English, they always ask me to switch to French as soon as they hear my English and get irritated when I tell them that my French is slow.. I hate going there even though I love Quebec Winters.


----------



## TG

Slippy said:


> Yeah, the uppity ass Quebec locals do that to me too! They hear my Southern US Accent and ask me to switch to French. I usually laugh and say something like, "Hell, you Effin' Foreigners really need to learn to speak some damn proper English, this ain't France you know!"...or some such nonsense. Usually they have no reply and I laugh again and order another adult beverage. :vs_lol:


haha I need an adult beverage or three without a side of guttural Quebecois attitude.


----------



## SGG

TG said:


> Is this a Linden tree?


It's some kind of maple. The leaves turn yellow in the fall if I remember correctly


----------



## TG

SGG said:


> It's some kind of maple. The leaves turn yellow in the fall if I remember correctly


Ahh my mistake


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> My English is heavily accented and I do not yet speak French (working on it a bit).
> When I visit Quebec and speak to the locals in English, they always ask me to switch to French as soon as they hear my English and get irritated when I tell them that my French is slow.. I hate going there even though I love Quebec Winters.





Slippy said:


> Yeah, the uppity ass Quebec locals do that to me too! They hear my Southern US Accent and ask me to switch to French. I usually laugh and say something like, "Hell, you Effin' Foreigners really need to learn to speak some damn proper English, this ain't France you know!"...or some such nonsense. Usually they have no reply and I laugh again and order another adult beverage. :vs_lol:


I spent some time in Canada during my corporate stint for several years .... yea everyone knows the Quebecians are a bunch of whiny assed folks.


----------



## TG

Made me laugh  "Loyal citizens do not hoard".
Took this photo today at the Canada War Museum. It was so different in Soviet Union, everyone was expected to have stores of self-preserved food and other supplies.


----------



## Smitty901




----------



## SGG




----------



## Smitty901

This one may get me in trouble


----------



## sandhyaj

Thats really magnificent shot


----------



## SGG

.


----------



## SGG




----------



## SGG

Long story short.....I won


----------



## ifithitu

My Vietnam shadow box. :vs_peace:


----------



## ifithitu

Iroquois Park in Derby City,KY. aka Louisville!


----------



## SGG

Yep


----------



## homefire

Sasquatch said:


> Doesn't get much more random than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


I'm not really sure what it is..


----------



## SGG

Look closely


----------



## Sasquatch

homefire said:


> I'm not really sure what it is..


It was a hole carved in a large stone from erosion. While out camping we made a wick and lit it for light. We were in the middle of the desert and it was pitch black.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> Look closely


Hey Man ..... your gonna have to move her body, this place is a dead give away! :devil:


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> Hey Man ..... your gonna have to move her body, this place is a dead give away!


That's why I put the cute baby bunnies on top.....distraction


----------



## Maol9

Wish I could still do this without stopping to rest every 40-60 feet.


----------



## Maol9

I tried to edit the cute boxer puppy photos out. Not sure how they got there or why I can't get rid of them...


----------



## SGG

$300ish US


----------



## admin

Took a stunningly beautiful hike today...


----------



## admin

Grabbed a quick iPhone shot in one of the prettiest rest areas I have ever seen.









_Guadalupe County Safety Rest Area_


----------



## admin

I will definitely going back to this place to camp...


----------



## SGG

Well that's a short article


----------



## admin

I was playing with my iPhone again this weekend. I seem to be stuck in the cartoonish mode lately.


----------



## admin

One more weird one.









Okay, I will drag out the Nikon to take some "real" pictures again, soon.


----------



## Robie

My constant companion...Cleo.

She goes in the truck every day with me to whatever job I'm at. In fact, refuses to stay home.

Yup...she's allowed on the sofa. The right end is her spot and has been since the day I got her 4 1/2 years ago.

The most stubborn dog I've ever been around. Smart but stubborn.


----------



## Smitty901




----------



## tango

Robie, 
Who has who trained??


----------



## SGG

Smitty901 said:


> View attachment 46314


I literally have no idea what that is. Is that building wrapped in Saran Wrap?


----------



## SGG




----------



## Smitty901

SGG said:


> I literally have no idea what that is. Is that building wrapped in Saran Wrap?


 That is a reconstruction of The ARK .3.3 million feet of lumber. Built to the size God instructed Noah. It is an amazing visit.


----------



## Smitty901

The tree of Shame has collected more parts, and the water fall is still a great sight to see.


----------



## Smitty901

BOV , just fun or both. I say both Son in law out playing. Notice external roll cage. The stuff they do he needs it.


----------



## Smitty901

Works better if all 4 wheels stay on.


----------



## SDF880

Line of thunderstorms went thru early evening 6/5. The backside of the storms and the setting sun
just looked amazing!


----------



## SGG

Well there's a few reasons why I don't wanna go in there....&#128533;


----------



## Smitty901

Bikes are like children there is always room for one more.

DSCN6300 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## Boss Dog

Give up the scooby snacks and nobody gets hurt! 
.


----------



## MisterMills357

*Ford GT & Lambo Aventador*

Why did I post this? Because these are 2 of the fastest rocket cars on Earth, that's why. The only places that they could be wound up to full throttle, is at Daytona, or Indy.:devil:

*Ford GT $450,000+*

View attachment 47466

Ford's Ferrari-fighting hypercar is a wild-styled track star worthy of its name. A twin-turbo 3.5-liter V-6 employs a seven-speed dual-clutch automatic to route its 647 hp to the ground. An adjustable suspension, carbon-fiber construction, and active-aero elements add to the GT's awesome performance. Big tires provide tremendous amounts of grip, and while the suspension is tuned for sport, it's also surprisingly refined. Only 1000 will be built and each will cost more than $450,000.
Ford GT Reviews - Ford GT Price, Photos, and Specs - Car and Driver


*Lambo $400,000+*
View attachment 47474

Brutally powerful and obscenely flamboyant, the Aventador is unburdened by reality. Crazy expensive and crazy fast, it's capable of amazing performance without feeling like it's going to spin out into a ditch, which is refreshing in a supercar. Available as a coupe (for now), it has a 6.5-liter 730-hp V-12, a 7-speed automated manual transmission and all-wheel drive. For the ultimate, the Superveloce has 740 hp and a claimed top speed of 217 mph. In our testing, it did 0-60 mph in 2.7 seconds.
Lamborghini Aventador Reviews - Lamborghini Aventador Price, Photos, and Specs - Car and Driver


----------



## sideKahr

Strange alien growth:


----------



## Redneck

Eggplant coming in now, as well as other garden goodies. So to use them up, ratatouille is on the menu for tonight.


----------



## Steve40th

MisterMills357 said:


> Why did I post this? Because these are 2 of the fastest rocket cars on Earth, that's why. The only places that they could be wound up to full throttle, is at Daytona, or Indy.:devil:
> 
> *Ford GT $450,000+*
> 
> View attachment 47466
> 
> Ford's Ferrari-fighting hypercar is a wild-styled track star worthy of its name. A twin-turbo 3.5-liter V-6 employs a seven-speed dual-clutch automatic to route its 647 hp to the ground. An adjustable suspension, carbon-fiber construction, and active-aero elements add to the GT's awesome performance. Big tires provide tremendous amounts of grip, and while the suspension is tuned for sport, it's also surprisingly refined. Only 1000 will be built and each will cost more than $450,000.
> Ford GT Reviews - Ford GT Price, Photos, and Specs - Car and Driver
> 
> 
> *Lambo $400,000+*
> View attachment 47474
> 
> Brutally powerful and obscenely flamboyant, the Aventador is unburdened by reality. Crazy expensive and crazy fast, it's capable of amazing performance without feeling like it's going to spin out into a ditch, which is refreshing in a supercar. Available as a coupe (for now), it has a 6.5-liter 730-hp V-12, a 7-speed automated manual transmission and all-wheel drive. For the ultimate, the Superveloce has 740 hp and a claimed top speed of 217 mph. In our testing, it did 0-60 mph in 2.7 seconds.
> Lamborghini Aventador Reviews - Lamborghini Aventador Price, Photos, and Specs - Car and Driver


Love exotics. Glad Ford is keeping up with Europe. GM, not even the Z06 is exotic...
But, years ago, a Corvette named Sledgehammer by Callaway went over 250mph, and was driven from CT to Ohio to the test track, and back.. Remarkable for the era.. Look her up.


----------



## Smitty901

Stayed up last night and put bags on the 750 Street. This thing is going Urban solo seat and 10 in bars yep plans in the making.


----------



## Redneck

My garden.


----------



## sideKahr

******* said:


> My garden.


Picture taken by drone?


----------



## Redneck

sideKahr said:


> Picture taken by drone?


Mavic Pro. That thing just amazes me on how simple to fly yet so full of technology.


----------



## Redneck

sideKahr said:


> Picture taken by drone?


If you zoom in on the closest corn, you can even see the pole beans starting to climb the corn in that 3 sisters bed.


----------



## sideKahr

Beautiful! A cool, wet garden in the morning will bring one closer to his creator.


----------



## Camel923




----------



## MisterMills357

Steve40th said:


> Love exotics. Glad Ford is keeping up with Europe. GM, not even the Z06 is exotic...
> But, years ago, a Corvette named Sledgehammer by Callaway went over 250mph, and was driven from CT to Ohio to the test track, and back.. Remarkable for the era.. Look her up.


GM needs to do something radical with the Corvette, and finish what they started, by turning it into a $300,000-$400,000 beast. Or they should do what Ford has done, and finally get into the exotic market for good, and with a killer design. 
When Ford came out with the original Ford GT-40, it kicked off on the competition, such as Ferrari. I love 'em all, exotics are works of art, but I love the GT most of all.

*The GT40 won the 24 Hours of Le Mans four consecutive times, from 1966 to 1969 (1966 being the Mk II, 1967 the Mk IV, and 1968-1969 the oldest chassis design, the Mk I), including a 1-2-3 finish in 1966. 
She wuz a werk of art.*:glasses:*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_GT40
*
View attachment 47705


----------



## MisterMills357

*Fast Cars: McLaren 570S & Corvette Z06*

View attachment 47849

There it is, a McLaren 570S, and it is for sale in Pinellas Park, at Dimmit. That is a fancy car dealership, they have McLaren, Cadillac, and Ferrari.
It's a used 2016 model, but it will still cost a fortune. It is priced around $180,000 for a basic model, so it must be a rocket on wheels.
https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/l-Used-2016-McLaren-570S-Tampa-c24930_L5278#listing=163809828

Here is the Dimmit site, they have fat security guards, riding in Gators; so don't get no suspect ideas or nothin'.:tango_face_wink: Dimmit is close to The Shoppes At Park Place, so if you need anything, it's convenient: they have things like Dunkin' Donuts, and Chick Fillet and Panera Bread and a Dollar Tree.:icon_biggrin:
http://www.dimmittcadillacstpete.com/VehicleDetails/used-2017-McLaren-570GT-Coupe-Pinellas_Park-FL/2951924583


View attachment 47857

This is the Corvette Z06, it is a car that kill anyone that underestimates things, and Chevrolet calls it a super-car. It is, but I think that the McLaren can take it---on any race track, anytime that it is tried. They start around $80,000, and it is the cheapest super-car out there. The top speed is probably 200+ MPH. Here locally, Maher Chevrolet has it, and you ought to hear their commercials---they are obnoxious.
http://www.chevrolet.com/corvette-z06-supercar
http://www.hdcarwallpapers.com/walls/2016_chevrolet_corvette_z06_c7_r_edition-wide.jpg


----------



## Smitty901

LED's way better.

DSCN6420 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## SierraGhost

******* said:


> My garden.
> @******* - What a beautiful, well organized, productive garden!


----------



## Camel923




----------



## SGG




----------



## SGG

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 47849
> 
> There it is, a McLaren 570S, and it is for sale in Pinellas Park, at Dimmit. That is a fancy car dealership, they have McLaren, Cadillac, and Ferrari.
> It's a used 2016 model, but it will still cost a fortune. It is priced around $180,000 for a basic model, so it must be a rocket on wheels.
> https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/l-Used-2016-McLaren-570S-Tampa-c24930_L5278#listing=163809828
> 
> Here is the Dimmit site, they have fat security guards, riding in Gators; so don't get no suspect ideas or nothin'.:tango_face_wink: Dimmit is close to The Shoppes At Park Place, so if you need anything, it's convenient: they have things like Dunkin' Donuts, and Chick Fillet and Panera Bread and a Dollar Tree.:icon_biggrin:
> http://www.dimmittcadillacstpete.com/VehicleDetails/used-2017-McLaren-570GT-Coupe-Pinellas_Park-FL/2951924583
> 
> 
> View attachment 47857
> 
> This is the Corvette Z06, it is a car that kill anyone that underestimates things, and Chevrolet calls it a super-car. It is, but I think that the McLaren can take it---on any race track, anytime that it is tried. They start around $80,000, and it is the cheapest super-car out there. The top speed is probably 200+ MPH. Here locally, Maher Chevrolet has it, and you ought to hear their commercials---they are obnoxious.
> http://www.chevrolet.com/corvette-z06-supercar
> http://www.hdcarwallpapers.com/walls/2016_chevrolet_corvette_z06_c7_r_edition-wide.jpg


I'd love to trade but there'd be no prep money if I did. No retirement either


----------



## MisterMills357

SGG said:


> I'd love to trade but there'd be no prep money if I did. No retirement either


All that I can do, is look and dream, and look and dream, and.........*#@)(*&%^(()*:tango_face_grin:


----------



## SGG

MisterMills357 said:


> All that I can do, is look and dream, and look and dream, and.........*#@)(*&%^(()*:tango_face_grin:


It has nothing to do with prepping, but one day I will own a C6 ZR1


----------



## MisterMills357

SGG said:


> It has nothing to do with prepping, but one day I will own a C6 ZR1


UR my kinda guy, never stop dreaming (or in my case, being delusional). I am the reason that car lots have guards, I dreams and I dreams, and one day, maybe. 
Maybe I will find a Z06 that is unlocked, gassed up, & without a gun toting cowboy around it. After that, it's just me and I-275 & I-75, with 650 HP and 650 foot pounds of torque.:devil:


----------



## SGG

MisterMills357 said:


> UR my kinda guy, never stop dreaming (or in my case, being delusional). I am the reason that car lots have guards, I dreams and I dreams, and one day, maybe.
> Maybe I will find a Z06 that is unlocked, gassed up, & without a gun toting cowboy around it. After that, it's just me and I-275 & I-75, with 650 HP and 650 foot pounds of torque.


Haha!!

The new Camaro ZL1 1LE is pretty badass. Faster around the Nurburgring than the C6 ZR1.

I like my Camaro but I would love a Vette.

My last vehicle was a Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT, 475 all-wheel-drive horsepower. That was a practical vehicle that was a beast in the streets. Fast on the drag strip too, 13.2 at 103 mph

He who plays with the most toys wins... Isn't that how it goes?


----------



## SGG

All stock, 5200 lb brick


----------



## Knotacare

I have a 73 Corvette with a stroker putting out 450hp w/ a 5spd tremec & a 355 rear. A 67 Dodge Coronet 440 w/ a 340 stroked to a 406 w a 3spd auto w overdrive, dana 60 355 rear. ( this is a 500hp car & very fast. My best is a 68 Corvette w/ a 454HO balanced & blueprinted 600lbs of TQ at the rear wheels, 5 spd TKO 600 & a 373 rear. I shift into 5th at 130mph. I figure it'a 10 second 1/4 mile car but it worth to much to take to the track for me. Also no roll bar so I'd be a 1 pass Charlie... Yes I like fast cars & do my own work.


----------



## SGG

Very nice!


----------



## Steve40th

My 93 Ruby does 11.6 all day long with 396 cubic inch LT1 (yep 396, 4.030 bore, 3.85 stroke). And its set up for auto crossing too with ZO7 suspension and QA1 adjustable shocks..Narrowed rearend to fit 315's, 275 up front, D44 375 gears, C5 brakes etc etc etc.
Every damn thing on this Vette has been upgraded, except seats and carpet.. Then I got married. No seats, no carpet...


----------



## Redneck

Today's pickin's. Bottom of the basket is loaded with eggplant.


----------



## Smitty901




----------



## Boss Dog

This is re-tweeting like crazy.
.


----------



## SGG

Took a panoramic pic of a pull at a truck and tractor pull


----------



## Robie




----------



## TG

Absolutely beautiful!



******* said:


> Today's pickin's. Bottom of the basket is loaded with eggplant.


----------



## TG

Amazing shot!



SGG said:


> Took a panoramic pic of a pull at a truck and tractor pull


----------



## TG

My funny American friends love sending me Russian memes for approval LOL


----------



## Boss Dog

Ha! Works for me!


----------



## Redneck

Wife picking blueberries with her entourage of chickens waiting for some of the really ripe ones to fall.


----------



## Smitty901




----------



## Smitty901




----------



## Robie




----------



## TG

LOL @Robie


----------



## Robie




----------



## TG

Tonight's waxing gibbous.. a bit blurry because I was sipping something strong haha


----------



## SGG

Lazy animals


----------



## Smitty901

******* said:


> Wife picking blueberries with her entourage of chickens waiting for some of the really ripe ones to fall.


 The chickens think the lawn mower is a free lunch wagon. They follow it as long as you are out there


----------



## Redneck

Smitty901 said:


> The chickens think the lawn mower is a free lunch wagon. They follow it as long as you are out there


Ain't that the truth! It is amazing how close they will get to my mower, as they know all those bugs are gonna start moving out of the way. Last year a mouse took off running from the mower & was promptly grabbed by a chicken. Actually, they are always at my feet as I walk around, as they know those bugs will move out of the way just by my walking thru the grass. They love their bugs & nothing is healthier for them to eat.


----------



## Redneck

One of my horses, Rowdy. getting his Saturday morning grooming.










Sweet corn coming in. I picked about 6 bushels this morning and my job was to pick, shuck & clean. My wife blanches the corn cobs then cuts it off the cob and puts in quart freezer bags.


----------



## Robie

^^^^ Very cool.


----------



## Redneck

Robie said:


> ^^^^ Very cool.


You know, it really is. The wonders of God and nature amaze me. To think one ugly, dried up kernel of corn grew up to provide two lovely ears of corn. I feel sorry for folks that don't get the opportunity to live the rural life. Thing is, one can do this in a small subdivision backyard too.


----------



## Robie

Can/do the horses eat any of the corn?


----------



## Redneck

Robie said:


> Can/do the horses eat any of the corn?


They would if they had the opportunity but it would be bad for them. My horses tend to get laminitis (founder) when exposed to too much sugar, such as lush spring grasses or in this case, the sugar from corn. It is very painful to their hoofs and can lead to having to put the animal down. So we have to restrict their grazing time and not let them get extra sugar from things like corn & apples.


----------



## tango

I truly miss eating corn, especially silver queen


----------



## Redneck

tango said:


> I truly miss eating corn, especially silver queen


This corn is Merit & is referred to as "silkless". Of course it is not, but no corn I've seen is easier to clean.

I've got some Tennessee Red Cob field corn that is coming on. I actually prefer the pure corn flavor of field corn better than sweet corn.


----------



## TG

Tonight's Full Moon... I just can't resist, love taking close-ups, so much detail!


----------



## Robie

What kind of camera?


----------



## TG

Robie said:


> What kind of camera?


Nikon P900


----------



## Boss Dog

TG said:


> Tonight's Full Moon... I just can't resist, love taking close-ups, so much detail!
> 
> View attachment 49225


Wait, I saw something move. It's Sentinel Prime! Preppers, batten down the hatches!


----------



## Slippy

:vs_clap:



******* said:


> You know, it really is. The wonders of God and nature amaze me. To think one ugly, dried up kernel of corn grew up to provide two lovely ears of corn. I feel sorry for folks that don't get the opportunity to live the rural life. Thing is, one can do this in a small subdivision backyard too.


----------



## Slippy

When it comes to crops, do not forget to ROTATE!
View attachment 49273

Auburn University Crop, Soil and Environmental Sciences | Old Rotation


----------



## TG

Got lucky this morning and was finally able to take a photo of a sun spot  So awesome! I know, it seems like a useless hobby but I love it.


----------



## Redneck

This was out in the garden an hour ago. Now, cooked with some Smart Balance and some salt & pepper... pure, healthy heaven! Yum!

Much of this corn is in the freezer, but not this. We'll eat on this for a few days & give some to family. Gave my neighbor a bunch of eggplant, tomatoes & fresh basil for their dinner tonight.



















Here is the eggplant I picked. Just 4 plants produces a huge amount of food that has to be picked every few days. In a survival situation, imagine rows of this hundreds of feet long.


----------



## SGG

Battle Snek, my latest weaponssssssss prep


----------



## maine_rm

After Bush hogging went out and picked a nice crop of wild strawberries

If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## TG

Edited


----------



## Slippy

Red Dog Puppy;

View attachment 49857


Same Red Dog Adult

View attachment 49865


ACD's are excellent breeds!


----------



## SOCOM42

******* said:


> This was out in the garden an hour ago. Now, cooked with some Smart Balance and some salt & pepper... pure, healthy heaven! Yum!
> 
> Much of this corn is in the freezer, but not this. We'll eat on this for a few days & give some to family. Gave my neighbor a bunch of eggplant, tomatoes & fresh basil for their dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the eggplant I picked. Just 4 plants produces a huge amount of food that has to be picked every few days. In a survival situation, imagine rows of this hundreds of feet long.


The corn looks delicious, nice eggplant, however I could never warm up to it,

my mother use to make it when I was a kid, came from grandparents farm.

It and squash were bastardized by her, never for my liking.

If I remember (65 years ago) she breaded it and served it after frying with maple syrup on top, gag.


----------



## Redneck

SOCOM42 said:


> The corn looks delicious, nice eggplant, however I could never warm up to it,
> 
> my mother use to make it when I was a kid, came from grandparents farm.
> 
> It and squash were bastardized by her, never for my liking.
> 
> If I remember (65 years ago) she breaded it and served it after frying with maple syrup on top, gag.


I didn't used to eat it until I had an incredible caprese salad with fried eggplant in Chicago. It is now my favorite meal from the garden, utilizing fresh tomatoes, fresh basil, fresh mozzarella & eggplant that has been sliced thinly, dipped in an egg wash, battered with panko breadcrumbs and fried crispy golden brown in olive oil. Stack them all up & drizzel with some really nice olive oil & aged balsamic vinegar, and that is heaven on earth.

I'm also not a big squash fan but do love ratatouille, which helps me use up some of these eggplants. Wonderful served over pasta as a side dish or all by itself. I like to also add mushrooms. Eggplant seems to be a perfect prepper food as it grows prolifically all summer, producing very heavy crops and no bug or disease has ever bothered mine. I've stopped growing squash as the damn squash bugs just piss me off.


----------



## Slippy

The rain is gone, the humidity is still high, the bourbon in the bottle is getting low and I'm listening to some youtube music. Mrs S is safely back at Slippy Lodge after visiting Son 2 and I'm 300 miles away thinking about an old pair of boots that I need to resole or throw away.

Damn, I need a life..


----------



## Sasquatch

Chillin'...









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

God Bless this Great Republic!



Sasquatch said:


> Chillin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch

Slippy said:


> God Bless this Great Republic!


Yes sir! Car camping this weekend. I prefer being a little more remote but this works in a pinch. Got a cigar, a fire and some tasty beverages so all is good.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

Steve Earle and Copperhead Road is always a good thang on a Saturday Summer night...
However, Copperheads tread lightly around Slippy Lodge...
View attachment 49889


----------



## Boss Dog

Kickin' back after a ruff day. 
.


----------



## Sasquatch

Slippy said:


> Steve Earle and Copperhead Road is always a good thang on a Saturday Summer night...
> However, Copperheads tread lightly around Slippy Lodge...
> View attachment 49889


Looks like she took a shovel to the head.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

Sasquatch said:


> Looks like she took a shovel to the head.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Michelin, if I recall...or .410

I don't remember.

But I do remember the Perfect Country and Western Song..


----------



## maine_rm

Gave me a chuckle at 4 o'clock in the morning









If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## turbo6

maine_rm said:


> Gave me a chuckle at 4 o'clock in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your not handsome , best be handy!


I just spent a week in NH and none of my Poland Spring bottles had _that_ on it!


----------



## Redneck

Hotter than hell even at 10 in the morning. Hate to say how many cherry tomatoes I ate this morning while watering the garden, but damn they are good!


----------



## Boss Dog




----------



## Redneck

Bachin' it tonight as the wife is spending a few nights helping out her 95 year old mom. Didn't feel like cooking so just eating some luscious tomatoes and basil from the garden & added some fresh mozzarella. Dressing is simply balsamic vinegar & some really nice olive oil from California Olive Ranch. Soooo good... especially that juice at the bottom. Topped off with some iced green tea & I'm good to go.


----------



## Robie

I make the same thing quite often. it looks like I "squish" my tomatoes a bit more than you do though.

Some good crusty bread for dipping and it's a great meal.


----------



## Smitty901

Some times when you read a Trump tweet


----------



## TG

Tried this Belgian beer tonight, it's ridiculously good... so much flavour and aroma, so buttery and smooth..


----------



## TG

Ooops... I guess it was so good that I posted twice haha


----------



## Camel923

TG said:


> Tried this Belgian beer tonight, it's ridiculously good... so much flavour and aroma, so buttery and smooth..
> 
> View attachment 50762
> View attachment 50762


One of my favorites over the past decade. Good choice.


----------



## TG

Alberta, Canada.
Circa 1910.

I like the guy with the cat


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> Alberta, Canada.
> Circa 1910.
> 
> I like the guy with the cat


I like the sign. Smart dude. I'm thinking he believes that cat gave him an edge in acquiring a wife.


----------



## KUSA

TG said:


> Alberta, Canada.
> Circa 1910.
> 
> I like the guy with the cat
> 
> View attachment 50985


At least he had some pussy.


----------



## TG

******* said:


> I like the sign. Smart dude. I'm thinking he believes that cat gave him an edge in acquiring a wife.


Oh ya, I'd say hi


----------



## SOCOM42

Mine manning the backup to the backup.


----------



## Redneck

Oh to be a poet to even begin to express the beauty & magnificence of God's creation. It is getting dark and I just finished my farm chores and went out the side porch to bring in a cat for the night. While sitting there, at dusk, I slowed down to take in God's wonder. For some reason, here in north Mississippi right now it is not hot... a perfect 75 and no noticeable humidity. The sun has set but the tops of the clouds in the distance are still illuminated by the last rays. The bats are out circling the front yard eating up all those mosquitoes. A flock of geese flew over but it was too dark to see them but you could sure hear them. I'm sitting on the steps with an old cat in my lap, scratching her neck while she drools on my jeans, with hydrangeas on one side & roses on the other. This iPhone picture doesn't begin to capture the moment but wanted to share a piece of this with my friends. God is good! Folks don't let the worries of the world keep you from slowing down and noticing His handiwork.


----------



## indie

Beautiful, *******.


----------



## haja

Infrared picture. for more picture go to:-https://www.flickr.com/photos/maideen


----------



## admin

Random stuff I notice... (quick iPhone shot)


----------



## MisterMills357

View attachment 51306

The Spirit Of America, in its better days, and in its trip into the pond. If you ain't 60, you don't have a clue what this car is: it is a rocket car, and it set land speed records at Bonnevile Salt Flats. I think that it could do over 300 MPH, in a straight line, and anything other than a straight line, did not work. That plus it might sail through the air at unpredictable moments.

The Good Old Days, were not good to everything. But, it was exciting reading about this car in Life & Look, which were picture magazines. They are long gone, but they are not missed by anyone, not even me.
http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2012/07/land-speed-record-vehicles-part-2-jet.html


----------



## TG

Best weekend.. dog near me at all times :vs_wine:


----------



## SGG




----------



## Robie

Pass that bottle over here....


----------



## Boss Dog

New coffee machine at work. It a ruff job but somebody's got to do it. 
.


----------



## TG

This huge spider decided to sunbathe on my beach towel, I almost wrapped myself up with him inside... ughggg


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> Best weekend.. dog near me at all times :vs_wine:
> 
> View attachment 51314


Hmmm ..... couldn't help but notice the tanned feet on the gal from Serbian Country living in Canada.


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> Hmmm ..... couldn't help but notice the tanned feet on the gal from Serbian Country living in Canada.


Serbian country? lol


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> Serbian country? lol


Now .... do ya really expect a Texan to know the difference between Siberia and Serbia? If so, ...... could I just claim a typo? Anyway, up there where it gets colder than I want to think about.


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> Now .... do ya really expect a Texan to know the difference between Siberia and Serbia? If so, ...... could I just claim a typo? Anyway, up there where it gets colder than I want to think about.


LOL ok


----------



## MisterMills357

TG said:


> This huge spider decided to sunbathe on my beach towel, I almost wrapped myself up with him inside... ughggg
> 
> View attachment 51330


If you had wrapped up in that towel, you would have needed it for other services: because you would have crapped yourself, and then run around screeching like a banshee. And the towel would have served as a clean-up rag, for certain deposits.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## TG

Ewwwww


----------



## MisterMills357

*How Big Were Some Cars In The 1970's?*

View attachment 51362

I found a stock photo, and then I looked up the dimensions, because I was thinking of how big station wagons were. This car is about 19 feet long, & I am using this because I had a car like it. It was a behemoth, and I did not even know how lucky I was to have it; I could cram a 10 speed into it with ease.

The back seat laid down and the cargo space was really nice: I slept in mine, when I went on the road. I went from Fort Knox down to Tennessee or over to Missouri, and I stopped at grocery stores, to get bologna sandwich fixin's. It reminds me of a time that is gone for good, and life was better, it really was.

Today is what we have and I am a match for it; but still, I miss that station wagon, and those times.

http://www.automobile-catalog.com/c...air_wagon_350_v-8_turbo-fire_hydra-matic.html


----------



## Camel923

A lazy Saturday Afternoon


----------



## TG

Ooooh I want one, @Camel923 ..
Waiting forever to speak to a client in Texas, every conversation is about his old cow, can't get a word in about the actual work he needs me to do for his company... 
forget Heineken, a shot of Horilka might actually help my patience.


----------



## Boss Dog

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 51362
> 
> ...The back seat laid down and the cargo space was really nice: I slept in mine, when I went on the road. I went from Fort Knox down to Tennessee or over to Missouri, and I stopped at grocery stores, to get bologna sandwich fixin's. It reminds me of a time that is gone for good, and life was better, it really was...


We had one when I was a wee little grasshopper, big Buick wagon. Us 3 kids would be sleeping on blanket pallets in the back while Dad drove the highways and Mom navigated.


----------



## TG

Poor man, he never had a chance haha (notice the banana peel on the ground). :vs_laugh: (Odessa)


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> Poor man, he never had a chance haha (notice the banana peel on the ground). :vs_laugh: (Odessa)


What banana peel?  As I said in a prior post, sometimes you just need to slow down & pay attention to the glory of God & His creation.


----------



## Boss Dog




----------



## TG

You can't conquer us :vs_laugh:


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> You can't conquer us :vs_laugh:


Hardy folks there. Maybe not the smartest of folks... but hardy.


----------



## TG

******* said:


> Hardy folks there. Maybe not the smartest of folks... but hardy.


Oh please lol


----------



## TG

That's quite a mushroom growing in my backyard hahaha


----------



## SOCOM42

TG said:


> You can't conquer us :vs_laugh:
> 
> View attachment 51474


Don't need to conquer, just cut off the antifreeze (vodka) and you all will turn into ice cubes! LOL!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

How do you think the Finns beat the Russians so well in 1939? They had More Vodka than the Soviet troops did.:devil:


----------



## TG

SOCOM42 said:


> Don't need to conquer, just cut off the antifreeze (vodka) and you all will turn into ice cubes! LOL!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> How do you think the Finns beat the Russians so well in 1939? They had More Vodka than the Soviet troops did.:devil:


haha Nice one!
Russians fought with one gun per 3 soldiers, 1 pair of boots per 3 soldiers and barely any food. We're a poor, threadbare army LOL


----------



## Smitty901

Walmart doing their part to prepare Chicago children for the up coming school year. Offering the most need supply's.


----------



## indie

Smitty901 said:


> Walmart doing their part to prepare Chicago children for the up coming school year. Offering the most need supply's.
> 
> View attachment 51634


And oh, the whining that has gone on about that particular sign. Up next, some sort of lawsuit. :vs_worry:


----------



## MisterMills357

TG said:


> You can't conquer us :vs_laugh:
> 
> View attachment 51746


We gave up conquest long ago, and moved on to pig roasts: if you want to know the real America, this is it.

View attachment 51738


----------



## TG

@MisterMills357 I'm sure it smells incredible. Reminds me of my family's lamb shashlik.


----------



## TG

My view right now... all I need is a rope and tarp.... goodbye world :vs_laugh:


----------



## Smitty901

TG said:


> My view right now... all I need is a rope and tarp.... goodbye world :vs_laugh:
> 
> View attachment 51754


 The fun would wear off in about a week. The hot shower and selection of foods won't haunt you.


----------



## TG

Smitty901 said:


> The fun would wear off in about a week. The hot shower and selection of foods won't haunt you.


LOL I do Winter camping alone for 3 weeks, somehow I survive


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> LOL I do Winter camping alone for 3 weeks, somehow I survive


Ha. You can take the gal out of Russia but you can't take the Russian out of the gal. Good for you!


----------



## TG

******* said:


> Ha. You can take the gal out of Russia but you can't take the Russian out of the gal. Good for you!


Thanks  Winter is the best time to visit Siberia, that's when I feel extreme home sickness and total aversion to humanity, so I like to go burry myself into a snowbank in the middle of a forest for a little while and recharge.


----------



## TG

Very young Black-crowned Night Heron near my house, still has her sweet brown fluff, so cute 
Love that there is so much wildlife near my house.


----------



## Boss Dog

Morning essentials before starting breakfast.
.


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> Very young Black-crowned Night Heron near my house, still has her sweet brown fluff, so cute
> Love that there is so much wildlife near my house.


I have a Great Blue Heron on my pond most days... two yesterday. It is huge and I love watching it. It hangs out next to my dock and I think it helps control the snakes around that part of the pond. I sure don't mind sharing some of my fish with these beautiful animals but a lot of dumb ******** around here shoot them because they are greedy & don't want a heron taking any fish.

Funny watching these huge birds, with incredibly long legs land in a tree. I didn't realize they would do that but they fly up into a tree when I come down to feed the catfish. Last year, one flew down a few feet away from me while I was feeding and then hopped into the water among the fish. Learned something new that day... the heron can float on the surface just like a goose.


----------



## SGG




----------



## TG

******* said:


> I have a Great Blue Heron on my pond most days... two yesterday. It is huge and I love watching it. It hangs out next to my dock and I think it helps control the snakes around that part of the pond. I sure don't mind sharing some of my fish with these beautiful animals but a lot of dumb ******** around here shoot them because they are greedy & don't want a heron taking any fish.
> 
> Funny watching these huge birds, with incredibly long legs land in a tree. I didn't realize they would do that but they fly up into a tree when I come down to feed the catfish. Last year, one flew down a few feet away from me while I was feeding and then hopped into the water among the fish. Learned something new that day... the heron can float on the surface just like a goose.


OMG people are shooting them? So dumb


----------



## TG

SGG said:


>


GORGEOUS! Love snakes! This one is your pet, correct?


----------



## SGG

TG said:


> GORGEOUS! Love snakes! This one is your pet, correct?


Yeah she's my pet. She's very calm and a lot of fun to have out, she's not shy at all


----------



## azrancher

SGG said:


>


*OMG there really is something called a snake in the grass...*

I used to catch and keep any snake that didn't have rattles, then I learned to raise mice to feed them because I couldn't catch enuf wild ones...

*Rancher*


----------



## SGG

azrancher said:


> *OMG there really is something called a snake in the grass...*
> 
> I used to catch and keep any snake that didn't have rattles, then I learned to raise mice to feed them because I couldn't catch enuf wild ones...
> 
> *Rancher*


Thankfully I can just go to the store and buy frozen rats haha

Actually made a short video yesterday when I had her out, she was rubbing a leaf and making somewhat of a rattle sound


----------



## hawgrider

******* said:


> I have a *Great Blue Heron* on my pond most days... two yesterday. It is huge and I love watching it. It hangs out next to my dock and I think it helps control the snakes around that part of the pond. I sure don't mind sharing some of my fish with these beautiful animals but a lot of dumb ******** around here shoot them because they are greedy & don't want a heron taking any fish.
> 
> Funny watching these huge birds, with incredibly long legs land in a tree. I didn't realize they would do that but they fly up into a tree when I come down to feed the catfish. Last year, one flew down a few feet away from me while I was feeding and then hopped into the water among the fish. Learned something new that day... the heron can float on the surface just like a goose.


"Rib eye in the sky"


----------



## 8301

******* said:


> I have a Great Blue Heron on my pond most days... two yesterday. It is huge and I love watching it. It hangs out next to my dock and I think it helps control the snakes around that part of the pond. I sure don't mind sharing some of my fish with these beautiful animals but a lot of dumb ******** around here shoot them because they are greedy & don't want a heron taking any fish.


We have a 2 acre pond up in NC that someone had tossed a few goldfish into years ago. Over the years these goldfish had evolved into gold and brown carp looking monsters, many weighing over 30 lbs. Anyway we drain the lake down about 90% every year or so to help control the algae and a pair of Herons wintered over at the pond while the water was shallow. They cleaned out every fish under 10 lbs. They were beautiful to watch but it's amazing how efficiently they ate every smaller fish in the few months we let the pond water sit low.


----------



## MisterMills357

View attachment 51826
View attachment 51834

I have seen a couple of hawks here in St Pete, and I think that one of them was a red shouldered type. Nothing fazes them, I don't think they are afraid of anything. 
The second bird is something that I see all of the time, the White Ibis. They come down in flocks of 5 or 6, and scratch around in the ground. I just leave them alone, to do what they need to do.


----------



## TG

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 51826
> View attachment 51834
> 
> I have seen a couple of hawks here in St Pete, and I think that one of them was a red shouldered type. Nothing fazes them, I don't think they are afraid of anything.
> The second bird is something that I see all of the time, the White Ibis. They come down in flocks of 5 or 6, and scratch around in the ground. I just leave them alone, to do what they need to do.


Beautiful


----------



## Redneck

MisterMills357 said:


> I have seen a couple of hawks here in St Pete, and I think that one of them was a red shouldered type. Nothing fazes them, I don't think they are afraid of anything.


One killed a couple of my chickens. They will work with me while I cut my pastures in that they will sit on a limb on the edge of the pasture & wait for a mouse or rat to scoot out of the way. They will swoop down, right next to the tractor & grab them. Amazing how good their eyesight is.


----------



## MisterMills357

******* said:


> One killed a couple of my chickens. They will work with me while I cut my pastures in that they will sit on a limb on the edge of the pasture & wait for a mouse or rat to scoot out of the way. They will swoop down, right next to the tractor & grab them. Amazing how good their eyesight is.


They are very capable hunters, and I respect and admire them. But, they are killers, and chickens are easy pickin's: their reflexes and abilities, are astounding.


----------



## Redneck

MisterMills357 said:


> They are very capable hunters, and I respect and admire them. But, they are killers, and chickens are easy pickin's: their reflexes and abilities, are astounding.


Yep, another one of the wonders of God's creation. Sometimes they nest in my upper pasture, high in a huge sycamore. Because they learned they could take a mature chicken, I had to no longer allow the gals to range the whole orchard but now limit them to the covered blueberry patch & their adjacent run. I'm now putting in 3 muscadine trellis in the old blackberry patch, I will be covering that with netting too. That will double their space to range safely.


----------



## Smitty901

This part of Wisconsin has a lot of Hawks and Eagles . Almost to many.


----------



## MisterMills357

*Here Are A Couple Of More Eagles.*

They are both General Officers, but you you would never guess it by their looks: One has served in the 101st Airborne and the other is the 101st CG. 
(The Eagle is the emblem of the 101st.)
View attachment 51914

*Gen. Mark A. Milley, the 39th chief of staff of the Army, shakes hands with Maj. Gen. Gary J. Volesky, the commanding general of the 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault) and Fort Campbell, after arriving to Fort Campbell, Sept. 11, 2015, for a brief luncheon with senior leaders.

http://www.clarksvilleonline.com/20...visits-101st-airborne-division-fort-campbell/
*


----------



## TG

Today's sunrise..


----------



## watchin

This guy right here. Was unaware how much I needed him in my life until he was there. He's awesome.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

@watchin He's beautiful


----------



## SGG




----------



## Redneck

Just picked from one plant.


----------



## Mrs. Spork

Couple of shots of the Eclipse ;-)

















Sent from my SM-G530R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## admin

Happy dance...


----------



## SGG

Mrs. Spork said:


> Couple of shots of the Eclipse ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530R7 using Tapatalk


Nice!
Mine of totality. Not great
Mushroom. 
Also had to save a hummingbird from the shop, it was caught up in the sky light and didn't know how to get out


----------



## Boss Dog

Kicked out of bed by one of the grands, next best place, the couch! 
It was morning with low light. 
.


----------



## TG

The universe is telling me that I didn't really need a shower this morning anyway.. this thing is sitting just above my shower.


----------



## Robie

Boss Dog said:


> Kicked out of bed by one of the grands, next best place, the couch!
> It was morning with low light.
> .


They could be brother and sister....


----------



## Boss Dog

TG said:


> The universe is telling me that I didn't really need a shower this morning anyway.. this thing is sitting just above my shower.
> 
> View attachment 52481


The itsy bitsy spider went up the water spout. Turned on the shower and spider came back out!


----------



## TG

Boss Dog said:


> The itsy bitsy spider went up the water spout. Turned on the shower and spider came back out!


This is a centipede ugh


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> The universe is telling me that I didn't really need a shower this morning anyway


To hell with the universe. If I were to skip my morning shower, my employees would all leave. Guess some of us sweat more & stink more than others. Take today. Up at 4:00, shower, go to work, home at 4, feed dogs, pick green beans from the garden, dig 4 post holes for my muscadine trellis under construction, eat a quick dinner, feed horses, chickens & catfish... and now inside getting ready for bed. After all that, I stink. For us stinkers, showers are not optional... regardless of what critters might join me.


----------



## TG

******* said:


> To hell with the universe. If I were to skip my morning shower, my employees would all leave. Guess some of us sweat more & stink more than others. Take today. Up at 4:00, shower, go to work, home at 4, feed dogs, pick green beans from the garden, dig 4 post holes for my muscadine trellis under construction, eat a quick dinner, feed horses, chickens & catfish... and now inside getting ready for bed. After all that, I stink. For us stinkers, showers are not optional... regardless of what critters might join me.


Gorgeous!! haha
I have 3 bathrooms, I did get a shower but I almost didn't LOL
Because we live near the water, the centipedes here are huge and first thing in the morning... ugh


----------



## Boss Dog

TG said:


> This is a centipede ugh


Know any songs about a centipede?


----------



## Robie

Boss Dog said:


> Know any songs about a centipede?


----------



## Boss Dog

Figures.


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## hawgrider




----------



## MisterMills357

TG said:


> The universe is telling me that I didn't really need a shower this morning anyway.. this thing is sitting just above my shower.
> 
> View attachment 52481


If you want to kill it without using a poison spray, put some dish washing liquid into a spray bottle; just use a long squirt of it. Then fill it with water and shake it up a little.
It will kill any insect, short of a scorpion. Liquid detergent works just as well, it kills them deader than yesterday's news. I have killed wasps & palmettos that way too, and those are tough bugs to zap.


----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## SGG

fangfarrier said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


I don't get it, why is everyone white?


----------



## maine_rm

I guess it must be that time of year again


----------



## maine_rm

Last one


----------



## SGG

How I woke up


----------



## TG

Arc De Triumph, love the monolithic enormity of it


----------



## Redneck

Gals enjoying yogurt.


----------



## SGG

Prepare Uranus


----------



## admin

> "Whenever I feel the need to exercise, I lie down until it goes away."
> ― Paul Terry


----------



## Redneck

The remnant of Harvey is passing over us now and it isn't raining much now. We got about 4 1/2 inches here on the farm this afternoon, all in a short period. Other places nearby have already received over 8". We should be getting more rain tonight as the back side of the storm passes thru. My pond has been low all summer, as it never filled up this spring and all the big rains so far this year missed me. As of this morning, my pond was about 6 feet low. This pic shows what just 4 inches of rain can do, when it comes down hard. The pond is now full & overflowing down the spillway. Can't even get my mind around getting 20+ inches in a day.

A nice ole rat snake was in one of my horse's stall when I fed this evening. Guess it was looking for a safe place to stay dry. It didn't appreciate me shooing it outside & was snapping at me the whole time.


----------



## Annie

Here's my corned beef. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## inceptor

Annie said:


> Here's my corned beef. :tango_face_smile:
> View attachment 53466
> 
> 
> View attachment 53474
> View attachment 53482


So you are inviting us for dinner?


----------



## jpotter

My last backpacking trip to isle royale. It's hard to pick a favorite picture from the wolf's eye.


----------



## Deaf3279

Random picture?







LOL Cant resist it...








I want doing this for sport... or see if could turn it into BOV too


----------



## SGG




----------



## Boss Dog

It's Sunday,... in the morning... and, I'm not ready to get up. 
How dare you set the alarm! 
.


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## Slippy

Slippy APPROVED! :vs_closedeyes:



hawgrider said:


>


----------



## SGG

Well I guess my coworker is illiterate


----------



## TG

LOL @SGG This is supposed to be English?


----------



## SGG

TG said:


> LOL @SGG This is supposed to be English?


Haha yes, although I understand your doubts!


----------



## SGG




----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## SGG

I'm glad I'm able to watch my pitbull 24/7 but I'm sad I had to leave her there while I'm on vacation


----------



## SGG




----------



## SGG

Cheers from Ixmilquilpan Mexico


----------



## Annie

SGG said:


> I'm glad I'm able to watch my pitbull 24/7 but I'm sad I had to leave her there while I'm on vacation


When you return she'll be ridiculously happy to see you and so grateful to go home and she will hold no grudges. Dogs are so wonderful! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Robie

*Don't make me repeat myself....*


----------



## SGG

Annie said:


> When you return she'll be ridiculously happy to see you and so grateful to go home and she will hold no grudges. Dogs are so wonderful! Enjoy your trip!


We are, thank you!

As far as the doggo, if it's like the last time, she'll act like she thought she was never going to see us again! It's awesome to be able to check and make sure they are taking care of her but at the same time you can tell she's sad and bored.

I didn't know Mexico celebrated my birthday
It says Viva Mexico but they misspelled my name


----------



## SGG




----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


>


Good Lord Son, where ya at? Judging from the background it looks like TG might have kidnapped ya?


----------



## TG




----------



## TG

My female Kozak relatives, photo taken in 1904 (just one year before the first wave of comminists, one year before everything they owned was burned to the ground), in the best clothes they owned


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> Good Lord Son, where ya at? Judging from the background it looks like TG might have kidnapped ya?


Was in downtown Mexico, was very cool being part of the crowd downtown on Friday night when the president came out and waved flags and watch the fireworks in front of the church


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> Judging from the background it looks like TG might have kidnapped ya?


I never kidnap men, they usually come willingly :vs_laugh:


----------



## 23897

TG said:


> I never kidnap men, they usually come willingly :vs_laugh:


&#8230; usually&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Urinal Cake

TG said:


> I never kidnap men, they usually come willingly :vs_laugh:


Yup, men are disgusting and rarely say no!


----------



## TG

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Urinal Cake

TG said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


 lot of

Stop laughing at my Girlfriend she a whole lot o luv!


----------



## Redneck

Cleaning out some garden beds this weekend, removing the old, tired hot weather plants & putting in the cool season crops. When you can get three plantings from each bed, spring, summer & fall, a small garden can produce a lot of food. Today I put in broccoli & collard greens. In the background you can see some bush beans that I planted last week or so.

However, I'm leaving the basil, even though it is looking ragged & getting leggy as it spills out of its raised bed. I'm keeping it not for me but for God's pollinators. Can't really tell in this pic but it is just constantly loaded with bees & butterflies. Basil is not showy like some plants but the insects just love it. It is especially loaded with bumblebees... my best insect pollinator.


----------



## Smitty901

Payton sidecar with Canopy . Today Payton and I were going to watch a parade. Forcast and sky called major rain and she said so what we are riding. This is the first time she has ridden with the Canopy on. By the way it never Rained. She liked it.



[url=https://flic.kr/p/Ywusio]


----------



## hawgrider

And they still have not learned.:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## Smitty901

hawgrider said:


>


Patch it up get back on the road.


----------



## MisterMills357

TG said:


> My female Kozak relatives, photo taken in 1904 (just one year before the first wave of communists, one year before everything they owned was burned to the ground), in the best clothes they owned
> 
> View attachment 54602


The Russian Communists were real-life werewolves, they were monsters. Lenin used to open his office windows, so that he could listen to the firing squads. Humble people like your Kozak cousins, were expendable, for "the greater good". Lenin & Stalin used them, as if they were commodities.


----------



## MisterMills357

Urinal Cake said:


> Yup, men are disgusting and rarely say no!
> View attachment 54618


That guy likes em with a little meat on their bones.


----------



## Boss Dog

I love breakfast! Can you tell?!
.


----------



## Redneck

Fall crops going in. Put in my trellis netting for English peas. In the background I've got collards & kale started.










Broccoli started.










Bush beans also coming along. Don't really know why I'm growing them as the pole beans are still putting out & the freezer is full of them. Oh well.


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## 1skrewsloose

hawgrider said:


>


Just what make and model is that? forget about barn finds, what about field finds? always thought about going west to find salt free trucks.


----------



## hawgrider

1skrewsloose said:


> Just what make and model is that? forget about barn finds, what about field finds? always thought about going west to find salt free trucks.


It looks like a step-side Chevy. I had a 1966 Chevy step-side it looks very close.

Years back I also had a 1947 Chevy step-side that was all stock I drove as a daily driver for a while.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I had a 51 maybe? Drove it till the frame rusted thru. Crap, now you've got me thinking on another money pit! Really enjoyed driving the old thing though, what the hay, I've got time on my hands, why not. The old chevies sure had character. May sound crazy but I loved the gauges, kinda dim yellow backlite, all Steel, no plastic cept for the steering wheel. Thats it, gonna start looking for one.


----------



## Deaf3279

Just made this screenshot (video) to scare my aunt. She always nosy my computer whenever i went to bathroom or around house while i left computer run. Also my monitor can switch over to TV. So She though there actually EAS active. The message on top screen was saying "Mutil-Nuclear Missile detector. The missile trajectory from North Korean. Go to your bomb shelter following counties/area: United States; at 11:20 am Sept 27 2017" It was enough scare her out crap.

Revenge is sweet. I told her "maybe it's good idea for you to stop nosy my computer."


----------



## Swedishsocialist

Some pictures of us troops participating in a swedish military exercise, Aurora 17.


----------



## bigwheel

Looking good. Funny names for towns yall got there.


----------



## Swedishsocialist

bigwheel said:


> Looking good. Funny names for towns yall got there.


yeah, things gets lost in translation, or, sounds fun untill translated  as I understod it the us troops did have a little fun at this sign on a swedish soldier


----------



## Redneck

On the way over to the pond, stopped under a grand, majestic sycamore. Gotta be my favorite tree. Sometimes when I'm spending the day on the tractor my wife will bring downs drinks & a lunch, and we picnic in the shade of this tree.










Got over to the pond and my companion is telling me to hurry up & bring the damn catfish food. He eats out of one bucket while I throw the first and then he gets any spillage on the dock.


----------



## Smitty901

Modern day Paddle Wheeler . Table Rock Lake. Seat 700 for Dinner cruise and a good show. The shows very so you can pick ones that interest you.
It was well worth it. Branson Mo.


----------



## SGG

United Steaks of America


----------



## SGG

Smitty901 said:


> Modern day Paddle Wheeler . Table Rock Lake. Seat 700 for Dinner cruise and a good show. The shows very so you can pick ones that interest you.
> It was well worth it. Branson Mo.
> View attachment 55586


My gf was just in Branson a month ago with her gfs....they went for experiences and missed that one! Will keep it on my radar. Great picture


----------



## Boss Dog

Keep your guns clean folks. 
.


----------



## Smitty901

Just to show I have been true to our naacp inspired trip, I remain 100% Not PC. Stop at a nearly 90% Rebel store.


----------



## Slippy

Redfish anyone? Or just a gorgeous day?

View attachment 55666


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> United Steaks of America


Attaboy SGG .... and screw them damn vegetarians!


----------



## Redneck

Youth group from church coming over again tomorrow & I'm fixing them red beans & rice and boiled shrimp. Starting the red beans now but they were soaked overnight. I use lots of frozen trinity (onion, celery & pepper), ham hocks, ham, & sausage. My wife doesn't want this batch spicy, so no andouille sausage or tasso today. I most certainly will be adding some Louisiana Hot sauce to my bowl however.


----------



## maine_rm

Camp


----------



## Redneck

maine_rm said:


> Camp


You call it Camp Heaven?


----------



## Slippy

******* said:


> Youth group from church coming over again tomorrow & I'm fixing them red beans & rice and boiled shrimp. Starting the red beans now but they were soaked overnight. I use lots of frozen trinity (onion, celery & pepper), ham hocks, ham, & sausage. My wife doesn't want this batch spicy, so no andouille sausage or tasso today. I most certainly will be adding some Louisiana Hot sauce to my bowl however.


Looks Great *******!

Drove by the Conecuh Sausage plant the other day. Smelled AWESOME!


----------



## Redneck

Slippy said:


> Looks Great *******!
> 
> Drove by the Conecuh Sausage plant the other day. Smelled AWESOME!


Thanks, tastes rather good too. Yep that is some mighty fine sausage... not bland like so many. BTW, love those redfish. We would catch them out of Cocodrie, LA, south of Houma. Those big bulls put up quite the fight. But think I enjoy catching speckled trout on light tackle better.

Just took the red beans off the heat.


----------



## maine_rm

I would say around 700lbs mmmm


----------



## Redneck

Oh, if y'all could only smell thru the internet. I walked in from spending the morning outside & the wife has another batch of apple butter in the crock-pot, using our Arkansas Black apples. OMG, the lovely smell of apples & all that spice that makes apple butter soooooo good!


----------



## maine_rm

Fall is finally showing it's true colors. Absolutely beautiful around here the last couple of days. My wife is a self-employed photographer I'll try and get a couple of her pictures posted.


----------



## maine_rm




----------



## Prepared One

Not a sign of fall here yet.


----------



## tango

Nor here
90 and humid


----------



## Sasquatch

Check the post date.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

It says "Today 6:46 PM"

:vs_shocked:



Sasquatch said:


> Check the post date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch

Foiled by @Slippy again!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG




----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> View attachment 56913


You visiting Mississippi?


----------



## TG

******* said:


> You visiting Mississippi?


Alberta


----------



## 23897

TG said:


> Alberta


Mount Edith Cavell?

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## TG

fangfarrier said:


> Mount Edith Cavell?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


I'm keeping this spot secret, it was completely free of people the whole time I was there, just one polite bear


----------



## inceptor

TG said:


> just one polite bear


Fed him vodka, didn't ya?


----------



## TG

inceptor said:


> Fed him vodka, didn't ya?


He looked through my things, licked a few things but didn't break anything, just politely walked off.


----------



## SGG




----------



## 23897

TG said:


> He looked through my things, licked a few things but didn't break anything, just politely walked off.


TG. For reference.









Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## TG

lol my bear was nice


----------



## Robie

TG said:


> lol my bear was nice


Just don't get complacent....


----------



## Redneck

Got a dozen nice peppers from this plant today. Wonder what a dozen organic, yellow bell peppers would cost in the store.


----------



## Redneck

Double post for some reason


----------



## 23897

******* said:


> Double post for some reason


U.K. price would be £6.60 (about $8.75).

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Redneck

fangfarrier said:


> U.K. price would be £6.60 (about $8.75).


That is a good price. I was thinking they run $1 - $2 each around here.


----------



## Redneck

Started picking my Tuscan kale today. First up is kale soup, with chopped veggies, cannellini white beans and Italian sausage. I surprised myself as it is just wonderful. The kale tastes incredible and makes a very rich, yummy broth. This weekend I'll pick a bunch more & make a large batch in my gumbo pot, so as to freeze for this winter.










Here is some kale in the garden.


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## Redneck

Pecans coming in now.


----------



## admin

In case you've wondered what I have been doing the last week.

It involved a lot of this.









And, a lot of these...









Because I took the week off for this.









(iPhone pics)

I will be back Monday.


----------



## admin

Things I learned about myself while spending time outdoors this last week.

1. My resting heart rate is lower.
2. My sleep is more restful.
3. My blood sugar is lower.
4. I am much more active.
5. I am more at peace.
6. I need to spend more time in nature.


----------



## Annie

******* said:


> Got a dozen nice peppers from this plant today. Wonder what a dozen organic, yellow bell peppers would cost in the store.


It'd be more like $12.00 here.


----------



## Mish




----------



## Redneck

Mish said:


> View attachment 58410


Where you get those? My wife would flip over those shit-kickers.


----------



## Mish

******* said:


> Where you get those? My wife would flip over those shit-kickers.


Sigh, They are on my wish list!!! If you find them let me know!!


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> View attachment 58410





******* said:


> Where you get those? My wife would flip over those shit-kickers.


Ponder Boot Co in Ft. Worth, TX can set you up! Tell 'em Slippy sent you! :vs_wave:

Image Gallery - Ponder Boot Company


----------



## Mish

Slippy said:


> Ponder Boot Co in Ft. Worth, TX can set you up! Tell 'em Slippy sent you! :vs_wave:
> 
> Image Gallery - Ponder Boot Company


Bought these!!! I can't wait to wear them!!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> Bought these!!! I can't wait to wear them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


How 'bout these sexy size 13's from Georgia Boots? Hmmmm? :vs_wave:

Wear them most very day..

View attachment 58426


----------



## Redneck

Mish said:


> Bought these!!! I can't wait to wear them!!


Sorry @Mish, I like @Slippy's better.


----------



## Mish

******* said:


> Sorry @Mish, I like @Slippy's better.


Good thing that I don't think your opinion holds any weight! Bahahahaha!! :vs_smirk:


----------



## admin

I am more of a Nike girl...


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> I am more of a Nike girl...
> 
> View attachment 58434


Oboze! Bozeman, MT

Nike sucks! Tell all your friends!

View attachment 58442


----------



## Annie

Who can have just one pair? These are my two current faves.


----------



## admin

@Slippy when I go on longer hikes I have a pair of Salomon that I like.


----------



## Mish

Cricket said:


> @Slippy when I go on longer hikes I have a pair of Salomon that I like.


Those are my hiking shoes.


----------



## admin

I sure do love coffee in nature.









This should have been on the fire, but I usually just build campfires at the end of the day.


----------



## TG

My talisman.


----------



## Redneck

Mish said:


> Good thing that I don't think your opinion holds any weight! Bahahahaha!! :vs_smirk:


Damn women. Now you sound like my wife.


----------



## Denton

Annie said:


> Who can have just one pair? These are my two current faves.
> 
> View attachment 58450
> 
> 
> View attachment 58458


I have a pair of 18 year old Keen's I call my Jerusalem Cruisers. I'll b wearing them when the S hits the fan.


----------



## TG

View from my tarp.. the night before I left Alberta. Also I took a puff of something strong so the moon was a lot brighter hehe


----------



## admin

Scratch that itch! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Robie




----------



## Annie

Denton said:


> I have a pair of 18 year old Keen's I call my Jerusalem Cruisers. I'll b wearing them when the S hits the fan.


Wow, 18 years! My six year old pair are just starting fall apart. I wear them all the time. Finally broke down and got a new pair, plus the hiking boots. They're comfy and well made.


----------



## TG

Treated myself with a friend


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> Treated myself with a friend
> 
> View attachment 58722


TG, please name the 2 selections at the bottom of the plate.


----------



## Robie

I don't think you want to know....


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> TG, please name the 2 selections at the bottom of the plate.


LOL Veggie tempura and Teriyaki tofu (my box  )


----------



## Denton

This afternoon's dinner at my newest favorite restaurant:
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Locatio...altwater_Grill-Panama_City_Beach_Florida.html


----------



## Boss Dog

Downloaded public domain pic and put this together a while back; had it printed for my kitchen, yet to have it framed. 
.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> This afternoon's dinner at my newest favorite restaurant:
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Locatio...altwater_Grill-Panama_City_Beach_Florida.html


What was your menu choice?


----------



## TG

Denton said:


> This afternoon's dinner at my newest favorite restaurant:
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Locatio...altwater_Grill-Panama_City_Beach_Florida.html


Oooohhh mashed potatoes


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> Treated myself with a friend
> 
> View attachment 58722


Where's the BEEF!


----------



## TG

hawgrider said:


> Where's the BEEF!


You mean the animal that's forced to eat all types of garbage before arriving on my plate? You can hve it


----------



## 23897

TG said:


> You mean the animal that's forced to eat all types of garbage before arriving on my plate? You can hve it


Nah, that's pork.

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## TG

fangfarrier said:


> Nah, that's pork .


I've seen the stuff mass produced animals eat in North America, no thanks


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> You mean the animal that's forced to eat all types of garbage before arriving on my plate? You can hve it


Ever hear of grass fed beef? Plenty of that here in meatchicken.

You know all those veggies you think are better for you are GMO and soaked in "Roundup" right? Jus sayin:vs_lol:


----------



## TG

hawgrider said:


> Ever hear of grass fed beef? Plenty of that here in meatchicken.
> 
> You know all those veggies you think are better for you are GMO and soaked in "Roundup" right? Jus sayin:vs_lol:


Mine are mostly from near-by small farms who grow them pesticide-free. I don't eat out much


----------



## TG

Me trying to work at home :vs_laugh:


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> Mine are mostly from near-by small farms who grow them pesticide-free. I don't eat out much


We don't either. Here I'm making dinner last night after picking some kale from the garden. A kale & potato soup, with all sorts of other veggies & no meat. Now I used low sodium chicken broth but bet you'd use vegetable broth.


----------



## TG

Love your food/garden photos 
Once in a while I use fish broth but yes, I make large batches of veg broth and freeze it 



******* said:


> We don't either. Here I'm making dinner last night after picking some kale from the garden. A kale & potato soup, with all sorts of other veggies & no meat. Now I used low sodium chicken broth but bet you'd use vegetable broth.


----------



## 23897

Veggies- that’s what my food eats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> Love your food/garden photos


Thanks. I love everything about good, natural food... from the growing to the cooking and especially the eating. My daddy was raised with the Cajuns of south Louisiana & he was a great cook.



TG said:


> Once in a while I use fish broth but yes, I make large batches of veg broth and freeze it


Don't know if you have access to collard greens but they sure make a great broth. Better than turnip greens IMO. Kale does pretty good too. Down here we call the broth from cooked greens pot liquor and it is treasured as much or more than the greens themselves. Fresh, hot cornbread dipped in pot liquor... OMG!!! But doubt you'd eat our cornbread because we add bacon grease.


----------



## Redneck

fangfarrier said:


> Veggies- that's what my food eats.


Older I get, the less meat I eat. I find I have more energy & feel better from eating fresh veggies or ones put up in the freezer. Seems my system has to work very hard to digest meat, especially red meat, and I get very sluggish. Mainly eat fish & poultry now.


----------



## Denton

A Watchman said:


> What was your menu choice?


http://www.saltwatergrillpcb.com/assets/saltwatergrill_menu_dinner.pdf

Next week, I'm having the grouper imperial.


----------



## TG

******* said:


> Thanks. I love everything about good, natural food... from the growing to the cooking and especially the eating. My daddy was raised with the Cajuns of south Louisiana & he was a great cook.
> 
> Don't know if you have access to collard greens but they sure make a great broth. Better than turnip greens IMO. Kale does pretty good too. Down here we call the broth from cooked greens pot liquor and it is treasured as much or more than the greens themselves. Fresh, hot cornbread dipped in pot liquor... OMG!!! But doubt you'd eat our cornbread because we add bacon grease.


I LOVE collard greens and definitely add it to my veg broths, I make broths of different flavours, all of them have lots of garlic and chilli peppers though 

I am not an "activist vegan" LOL 
I would briefly try new foods if they appeal to me and I love cornbread, tried it while traveling through Tennessee. My personal preference is to stick to a whole foods herbivore diet, it's worked for me for 8 years so far, makes me feel great and definitely look a lot younger than my 41 years.


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> I LOVE collard greens and definitely add it to my veg broths, I make broths of different flavours, all of them have lots of garlic and chilli peppers though
> 
> I am not an "activist vegan" LOL
> I would briefly try new foods if they appeal to me and I love cornbread, tried it while traveling through Tennessee. My personal preference is to stick to a whole foods herbivore diet, it's worked for me for 8 years so far, makes me feel great and definitely look a lot younger than my 41 years.


Hold on there now TG ..... if ya gonna be snackin' on some good ole' southern cornbread, ya gonna have to get either some black eyed peas or chili to go with it. Don't be rubbin' our cornbread in none of that tofu or sea weed you been foraging on. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> Hold on there now TG ..... if ya gonna be snackin' on some good ole' southern cornbread, ya gonna have to get either some black eyed peas or chili to go with it. Don't be rubbin' our cornbread in none of that tofu or sea weed you been foraging on. :tango_face_wink:


I stay mostly away from legumes.. love chili and black eyed peas but my stomach "responds" haha


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> http://www.saltwatergrillpcb.com/assets/saltwatergrill_menu_dinner.pdf
> 
> Next week, I'm having the grouper imperial.


Well done my friend. Enjoy!


----------



## Mish

Mmmmmmm









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

^^Beer lunch^^ sounds real good!


----------



## TG

Mish said:


> Mmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Ooooh I need this in my life right now lol


----------



## Mish

TG said:


> Ooooh I need this in my life right now lol


 It's from last week but i see beer in my near future!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG




----------



## Redneck

Just picked bush beans. Only issue with them is they are so damn low to the ground and that makes it tough for an old ******* to get to them. Otherwise, they taste wonderful & I will be bringing some of these & eggs to my boys. My freezers are just about full.


----------



## sav4

Plaque I got today...for everyone asking what cal to shoot, middle one hurts shooter and receiver, next 2 are what you want, outside 2 are for steady heavy fire. (Stirring the pot with 5.56 guys)


----------



## OSC




----------



## OSC

Easily one of the most beautiful places in the universe


----------



## TG

@OSC where is this? Stunning.


----------



## sav4

Looks like Yosemite National Park?


----------



## OSC

sav4 said:


> Looks like Yosemite National Park?


It is. Yosemite Valley. Nothing like it on earth.


----------



## SGG

Am I doing it right?


----------



## Redneck

My latest Gerber auto knife. This one is quite a bit lighter than my other and is now my favorite... for now.


----------



## TG

******* said:


> My latest Gerber auto knife. This one is quite a bit lighter than my other and is now my favorite... for now.


Very nice!


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> Am I doing it right?


Hmmm ..... at first all I could see was the top of ya head, and my first thought was ...... what's Denton doing with a snake?


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> Hmmm ..... at first all I could see was the top of ya head, and my first thought was ...... what's Denton doing with a snake?


My dad always told me that God only made a few perfect heads, the rest he put hair on


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> Very nice!


Is there any blade you don't think is nice?


----------



## TG

******* said:


> Is there any blade you don't think is nice?


haha good point


----------



## 23897

59 days to Christmas. Get those stockings ready!!

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## A Watchman

fangfarrier said:


> 59 days to Christmas. Get those stockings ready!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


Atta boy FF!


----------



## Redneck

Wife & God Kids are off to an early Ole Miss game, so I'm responsible for dinner... and the chores. Figured baked pork chops, mashed potatoes, collard greens & green beans would be just fine. I'll take some collards out of the freezer, as I just cooked a batch this past week. Now these southern style green beans will be pretty damn good, I do believe. They are simmering as I type this. In true southern fashion, I start with bacon & when cooked a bit caramelize the onions and deglaze with a cup of my bourbon. Then add low sodium chicken broth, sugar, apple cider vinegar & crushed red pepper. The bourbon adds a wonderful flavor to go with the sweet-sour of the bacon grease/sugar/vinegar.


----------



## Redneck

A little range time with may favorite pistol... my West German made Sig P226. Today shooting quiet with the Octane 9 HD. As a general rule, I don't care for a suppressor on a pistol.


----------



## maine_rm

Deer season opened! 6hrs in .. no deer but it's been an awfully warm fall and dry as well had a few pictures of some nice dear nothing turned up today my father shot a small doe 120lb. (you need a special tag for it doe here)








Morning on the bog. It was 34° this morning









Afternoon it was 63 Degrees


----------



## Redneck

maine_rm said:


> Morning on the bog. It was 34° this morning
> 
> Afternoon it was 63 Degrees


Cooler here in Mississippi. About the same morning temp but never got higher than the 40s today. Going below freezing tonight.


----------



## maine_rm

Been real Warm all autumn. saying it’s going to be a lot of snow this weather keeps up Like this I’ll believe it.


----------



## sav4

43 deg here


----------



## maine_rm

Muck boots!?


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## Smitty901

Last night I recovered 40GB plus of photos from Iraq. They were on a failed hard drive and could not be recovered. With some work and moving them some times one at a time and in small batches all but a few were recovered and after 14 years I can see them again.
They can now also be passed on to others that lost or did not have access to them .
Some times it pays to not give up.


----------



## Smitty901

Some of you may recognize this building. It was the Ice house on Tallil Air base it is pictured of course after some US remolding . It was home for a few of us for awhile.


----------



## SOCOM42

hawgrider said:


>


 @hawgrider, that is a good picture of you!

I had an Indian, WW2 bike with side car, new in crate, Was I think $50.00.

That was a long time ago, 1958.


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## Smitty901

Scrap metal and fire wood. 2003


----------



## Smitty901

posted twice.


----------



## Redneck




----------



## maine_rm

Figured I could share the family recipe on here. Never know who might find it useful


----------



## Slippy

Smartest Dog Ever!

(I know there are tennis balls in dog heaven!:tango_face_smile

View attachment 59474


----------



## Redneck

Slippy said:


> Smartest Dog Ever!


Ha, just the other night at a Halloween party, I was having a debate with the husband of the local vet, over who's dogs were dumber. I still think I have some of the dumbest (sweetest) dogs on the planet.


----------



## Redneck

Be picking broccoli in a few days. Just picked another bushel of kale & have a gumbo pot on the stove making more soup.


----------



## Smitty901

Heritage .22 Single action Revolver Back round check $10 weapon tax $137,14. It will do what I wanted it for. Picked it up this morning. Sure seems places are lowering their firearms and parts for them inventory.


----------



## OSC




----------



## Denton

OSC said:


> View attachment 59521


Jerk. You got me drooling.


----------



## Redneck

Denton said:


> Jerk. You got me drooling.


 @OSC obviously isn't on a healthy, low fat diet.  I had kale soup for dinner.


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> @OSC obviously isn't on a healthy, low fat diet.  I had kale soup for dinner.


So much for drooling. Thanks.


----------



## OSC

******* said:


> @OSC obviously isn't on a healthy, low fat diet.  I had kale soup for dinner.


Never bought into the Kale "fad". I have fresh spinach with almost every meal I cook (the picture is courtesy of a Christmas gift from Omaha Steaks).

I heard of this place in Georgia that serves fried chicken and spinach but the "hook" is that the spinach is literally grown about 20 yards from the oven. Not sure if it's true or not but I am willing to make it a bucket list item if so.


----------



## Robie

I love kale. Even made some "kale chips" one year and they were delicious...couldn't stop eating them.

I think a lot of people get turned off by the very long cooking time of kale. It takes forever.


----------



## Redneck

OSC said:


> Never bought into the Kale "fad". I have fresh spinach with almost every meal I cook (the picture is courtesy of a Christmas gift from Omaha Steaks).


I'm not into fads either but do buy into trying to eat fresh, home grown food high in nutrition. But I ain't a health food nut like @TG, as I do love my meat, pizza, fried chicken, etc. Just can't eat it very often anymore. Kale just happens to do real well in my garden, along with collards. For some reason never had much luck with spinach.

This small amount of kale will put a crap load of food on our table & freezers. You pick the larger leaves & more leaves keep coming out. Each plant has to be picked every 10 days or so. I got a loose bushel of kale leaves from just one of those 3 beds yesterday.


----------



## Redneck

Robie said:


> I think a lot of people get turned off by the very long cooking time of kale. It takes forever.


I assume you ain't from the south. Down here, we cook all our greens for hours, usually with bacon or smoked ham hocks.

Some parts of the country they saute the kale in olive oil & garlic real quick, and I'm sure that tastes fine but hard to teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## Robie

If I'm eating any kind of greens, chances are there is bacon or ham-hocks involved.


----------



## OSC

Impressive garden. One of the oh so many lost “arts” on the youth of today is self sufficiency and especially composting. And as I say that, I am as guilty as anyone about the composting…


----------



## Redneck

OSC said:


> Impressive garden. One of the oh so many lost "arts" on the youth of today is self sufficiency and especially composting. And as I say that, I am as guilty as anyone about the composting&#8230;


I have a big compost pile & compost most everything... including corn stalks.


----------



## maine_rm

I had my second nephew become an Eagle Scout today. His brother became a Eagle Scout about three years ago. Pretty cool stuff his little brother should be coming through in the next couple of years. That would put three Eagle Scouts out of three boys and one family. I think that says a lot about there parenting.








The one speaking his his older brother who was an Eagle Scout first. Presenting his younger brother on the right with the badge!


----------



## maine_rm

My son went to his first grappling tournament today! Very fun stuff!


----------



## Smitty901

Son in law does some strange things with off road trucks. but that is not all. this car was part of the lemon race. Look close at it the car is done in duct tape even the wheels are done in duck tape to make them look low profile.
See what you can do to a $500 dollar lemon race car with duct tape

Hella Sweet Car of the Week: "Duct Tape to Manifold" Acura Integra - Roadkill


----------



## SDF880




----------



## MisterMills357

View attachment 59841

It is a dollar honey!


----------



## maine_rm

Just in time just bought two new boxes of jars! 732am 23 degrees out

Exactly 366 days since I shot one last. Odd coincidence both of them had a broken antler. The kids say that dad only shoots unicorns!


----------



## Deebo

MEAT, Gloriuos MEAT


----------



## hawgrider

maine_rm said:


> Just in time just bought two new boxes of jars! 732am 23 degrees out
> 
> Exactly 366 days since I shot one last. Odd coincidence both of them had a broken antler. The kids say that dad only shoots unicorns!


Tender vittles right there!


----------



## Redneck

Our company Thanksgiving feast is tomorrow, where every employee brings a dish. OMG!!! One lady makes the best dressing ever and there are just a bunch of bowls of home cooked veggies & then of course the desserts. We have so much food, it is a two day event where the 2nd day you can eat the stuff you missed first day. I bake two turkey breasts each day so the first two just went in my honey & rum brine for the night.


----------



## Smitty901

Just saying it is real history.


----------



## admin

Just one more reason why I absolutely LOVE the KETO lifestyle.


----------



## Redneck

The morning frost allows you to see the bird netting above the chicken run, which includes the blueberries in the center & the new muscadines I just planted at the end. The chickens love having such a large area to range and I love knowing they are safe. My goal is no more deaths from hawks & other critters.


----------



## Redneck

I'm off this week, so I help with the Thanksgiving chores. Today, I'm making the turkey gravy. I roasted some turkey drumsticks and neck pieces, along with onion & carrots. Now that they are nicely browned, I put them in the stock pot with some fresh herbs, some extra carrots and added low sodium chicken broth. This will cook slowly most of the day and should result in a nice big batch of turkey broth. I'll strain it, let cool overnight and tomorrow remove the fat and proceed with making a roux to thicken it up. Adding the juices after carving the turkeys will make it all the better.

Enjoy your Thanksgiving y'all! Remember to give thanks & especially thank our Creator & Lord.


----------



## Sweetryco

All these Thanksgiving posts are making me hungry, which sucks because It's only midday. Do want. Who's inviting me to theirs for Thanksgiving? ;P


----------



## Camel923




----------



## admin

If any of our members are diabetic, you will know that I am VERY excited about this particular random picture today.


----------



## 23897

Congratulations! You’re “normal”!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Camel923 said:


> View attachment 61193


Oh Deer. It's Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## admin

fangfarrier said:


> Congratulations! You're "normal"!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not sure I have ever been called normal, but I like my A1C being normal. LOLOL


----------



## Camel923




----------



## MisterMills357

Santa, O, Santa---I want one of these, it only costs $600,000 or so. I'll be a good boy forever, if you get me one.
Forever would be about a week, before I killed myself. I can handle a week of being good. 
{I am not sure how fast this thing will go, I saw some numbers that were nuts. This one is a race car, built for the track.}

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/mclaren/2013-mclaren-12c-can-am-edition-ar133735.html


----------



## Smitty901

Winter project is to move the side car from the Fatboy to the Street 750. two Grandchildren and I removed it , got everything in the bike room the other day . Today we pulled the body off. Progress. Now start figuring out how to make new mounts .


----------



## MisterMills357

Cricket said:


> If any of our members are diabetic, you will know that I am VERY excited about this particular random picture today.


You my dear are to be envied, by mummified critters like me. The last time that mine was that good, was 20+ years ago
My Hemoglobin A1C looks like a DC-10, that crashed and burned, and it ain't pretty. And for the folks that want to know the scale, here it is from WebMD. 
Doctors do not hand out scales for it, instead they babble about, "We would like to see it better." Or something like that, but I do not recall ever being give a scale for A1C.







https://www.webmd.com/diabetes/guide/glycated-hemoglobin-test-hba1c


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> I am not sure I have ever been called normal, but I like my A1C being normal. LOLOL


Well around here "normal" is a relative term. So here at least, you are normal.


----------



## Smitty901

After Church prefect time to get to work with Grandchildren. We built a wood Jig and made a good start on lining it all up.


----------



## Smitty901

Up at 0400 may as well play around. Coffee with the Cat in the bike room ( Dog is upset about that). Front upper mount is good to go, the lower front almost there.

100_2286 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## hawgrider

Bagged this 8pt on the 16th. The opener was the 15th it poured buckets of rain from sun up to sun down.

Sun came out next day and so did this buck. Had to tag it as a 7pt it had some broken tines from fighting.

It now resides in my frezzer.


----------



## Smitty901

Done, I am going riding today. Must test it real good.

100_2292 by bob smith, on Flickr

100_2291 by bob smith, on Flickr

100_2290 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## admin

That moment when you finally give in and drag out the old Nikon for a few shots then realize you've gotten way too lazy for this game and continue to use your iPhone!









(iPhone shot)


----------



## admin

This steak might be a little too rare for me. (iPhone shot)


----------



## Sasquatch

.............


----------



## Redneck

You can always count on blueberries to give beautiful, red fall color... even when it is not a great year for color & all other leaves have already fallen.


----------



## Sasquatch

I call this "Winter in Southern California".









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG

Squirrel!


----------



## admin

Clearly, Mother Nature is intoxicated because this does NOT belong here.


----------



## hawgrider

Where am I?


----------



## hawgrider

Right here.


----------



## A Watchman

hawgrider said:


> Right here.


Awesome post Hawg! I love it my Friend!


----------



## hawgrider

A Watchman said:


> Awesome post Hawg! I love it my Friend!


So far-
Not a creature was stirring... not even a mouse.


----------



## Smitty901

Some bow hunting out back. As for me this is a good morning to ride.

100_2302 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## admin

I am missing this right now...


----------



## Sasquatch

hawgrider said:


> Where am I?


Inside a duffle bag?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

hawgrider said:


> Where am I?





Sasquatch said:


> Inside a duffle bag?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It would appear Ole" Hawg is a closet drinker. :vs_lol:


----------



## hawgrider

A Watchman said:


> It would appear Ole" Hawg is a closet drinker. :vs_lol:


I'll drink anywhere.


----------



## maine_rm

Backside of the family's farm house. My grandfather was raised in this house. Currently it's my neighbors house.


















View from on top of the shavings silo at the mill. 50 or 60 feet in the air.


----------



## Smitty901

Payton says time to ride , so we did.

Off we go.



Grandma is not home cut through the yard

[url=https://flic.kr/p/CVeK7g]


----------



## Smitty901

Photo evidence of trump grabbing a pussy.


----------



## SGG

Added a few things and cleaned up the tool box a bit.
Also picked up some tequila to try.


----------



## Limit Killer

Crisp, early morning breakfast fire.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntntrap

This prick woke me up from an afternoon nap today before the snow started flying. Not sure where he is coming from but pretty sure he is going to Sulfridge ANG









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntntrap

Picked these 2 up at work last week as well
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Limit Killer

A solo hike in the early fall in the front range of the Rockies looking into the boreal forest.









Raise the limits.


----------



## Limit Killer

Wiped out on my bicycle. Rode it straight into the pavement, in the parking lot of the hospital lol

















Raise the limits.


----------



## maine_rm

-22 ambient temperature this morning. If you look real close in the picture you can see three Partridge waiting for the sun to rise.(ruffled grouse yes I know they're not the same)










No ice dams! But a lil peeping tom..


----------



## A Watchman

maine_rm said:


> -22 ambient temperature this morning. No ice dams! But a lil peeping tom..


Dude, you shoulda moved to The Great South ..... long ago.


----------



## Redneck

With the temps headed to the single digits, I pulled up the broccoli, collards & English peas. Gonna let the chickens enjoy as opposed to putting them in the compost pile.


----------



## Slippy

View attachment 65401


----------



## Redneck

Most of my fruit trees are in a fenced in orchard but I have a dozen or so out in the yard. The deer especially like the apple trees & love eating the drops off of the ground. In the winter, they really like the crabapples, as they hang onto their fruit all winter long. We had a real heavy rain, 6 1/2 inches, a few days ago & you can see from the tracks that they appreciate these trees.


----------



## Redneck

Man's best friend, my ass.  My "work" dog likes to ride in the truck when I use it to go down & feed the horses & chickens. Normally he enjoys the ride & hops out while I'm doing my chores. But today, with the temps in the teens, my best friend said "Nope, think I'll stay in the warm truck while you work". He refused to leave the truck.


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> Man's best friend, my ass.  My "work" dog likes to ride in the truck when I use it to go down & feed the horses & chickens. Normally he enjoys the ride & hops out while I'm doing my chores. But today, with the temps in the teens, my best friend said "Nope, think I'll stay in the warm truck while you work". He refused to leave the truck.


Dogs ain't dumb.


----------



## Limit Killer

Anyone else get all dressed up for a New Years party?









Raise the limits.


----------



## Denton

Limit Killer said:


> Anyone else get all dressed up for a New Years party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raise the limits.


You, sir, have serious issues.


----------



## Limit Killer

Denton said:


> You, sir, have serious issues.


Just living the grey man life

Raise the limits.


----------



## tango

Huntrap,
USAF tankers


----------



## huntntrap

tango said:


> Huntrap,
> USAF tankers


Fuel tankers?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Limit Killer said:


> Anyone else get all dressed up for a New Years party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raise the limits.


 That is just wrong


----------



## inceptor

Smitty901 said:


> That is just wrong


In SO many ways......................


----------



## Annie

Limit Killer said:


> Anyone else get all dressed up for a New Years party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raise the limits.


Your dog needs a proper home.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

What kind of demented, twisted mind thinks of such things?? My kind of folks. Poor dog, if he/she could only see him/her self they would bite you out of spite.


----------



## Limit Killer

I wish it was my dog. It's actually just a random pic I found online somewhere  Makes me laugh every time I see it though.

Raise the limits.


----------



## Robie

Here we go....tranny sex changes for dogs.


----------



## tango

That is why dogs bite people---


----------



## Smitty901

Annie said:


> Your dog needs a proper home.


 Now I do remember Granddaughter that is now almost 20 playing dress up with the Healer we had back then. He was a cool dog and went along with it , but not to that point.


----------



## Annie

Smitty901 said:


> Now I do remember Granddaughter that is now almost 20 playing dress up with the Healer we had back then. He was a cool dog and went along with it , but not to that point.


As a little kid I used to dress my cat up in baby doll clothes. But my kitty looked like Mrs Tabitha Twitchet, not a street walker.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

Annie said:


> As a little kid I used to dress my cat up in baby doll clothes. But my kitty looked like Mrs Tabitha Twitchet, not a street walker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Yep, there's a thin line between sane and insanity!


----------



## Annie

A Watchman said:


> Yep, there's a thin line between sane and insanity!


Hope I'm on the right side of it!

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

Annie said:


> Hope I'm on the right side of it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


I'm bettin' you are and I'll stand with ya!


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

Here are some sunflowers from last summer's garden. I planted these in hopes it would bring in visitors, it worked! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Redneck

Dinner tonight comes from the freezer. This is the blessing from all that work in the garden. Fried okra, skillet corn & green beans. Yum!


----------



## SGG

That looks so delicious^^^


----------



## Redneck

SGG said:


> That looks so delicious^^^


Damn straight! 

Most of these vegetables, when frozen properly, taste almost as good as fresh from the garden. Canning is a better long term method & obviously superior if the grid goes down but IMO, the food doesn't taste very fresh. Not bad but well, like from a can. But that okra was so fresh tasting & so crispy. Green beans wrapped in bacon & roasted with butter & brown sugar... damn fine. That corn tasted like I picked it that morning. Only meat was the bacon & sure didn't miss having a meat course with such great veggies.

My wife did the cooking & I did the cleaning.


----------



## SGG

******* said:


> Damn straight!
> 
> Most of these vegetables, when frozen properly, taste almost as good as fresh from the garden. Canning is a better long term method & obviously superior if the grid goes down but IMO, the food doesn't taste very fresh. Not bad but well, like from a can. But that okra was so fresh tasting & so crispy. Green beans wrapped in bacon & roasted with butter & brown sugar... damn fine. That corn tasted like I picked it that morning. Only meat was the bacon & sure didn't miss having a meat course with such great veggies.
> 
> My wife did the cooking & I did the cleaning.


I noticed the lack of a meat course, but I agree with you no one would care!
You're gardening posts are always very interesting to me. I wish I had a little more space to do something like you've done on a smaller scale. This year I'll be trying to figure out what I can do where with my space.


----------



## Redneck

SGG said:


> I noticed the lack of a meat course, but I agree with you no one would care!
> You're gardening posts are always very interesting to me. I wish I had a little more space to do something like you've done on a smaller scale. This year I'll be trying to figure out what I can do where with my space.


Let me know if you need help or ideas. There are some vegetables that put out a tremendous amount of food in a very small space, such as collard greens, eggplant, kale, okra, squash, tomatoes, etc. If you have a fence or can string up some wire, pole beans will produce for months. If you had the room for a small corn plot, you could do your own three sisters garden.


----------



## SGG

******* said:


> Let me know if you need help or ideas. There are some vegetables that put out a tremendous amount of food in a very small space, such as collard greens, eggplant, kale, okra, squash, tomatoes, etc. If you have a fence or can string up some wire, pole beans will produce for months. If you had the room for a small corn plot, you could do your own three sisters garden.


Wow that looks great. You've already provided plenty of info for me to go through, I will be in touch for advice and ideas though, appreciate the offer!


----------



## Limit Killer

Looks like it was 10 months ago that I decided to get some food reserves packed away. Started with one 5L pail of pasta and one 5L pail of rice.









Raise the limits.


----------



## Redneck

Sure is nice to be still getting eggs in the middle of winter. I don't run any lights at night to trick them. These young gals just never stopped laying.


----------



## admin

I can't believe I didn't know this place is so close to me.









It was definitely a pleasant surprise on my day hike today.

John S. Harrison House
http://www.preservationtexas.org/endangered/john-s-harrison-house-1852/


----------



## StratMaster

When your BOV won't bug out...


----------



## Limit Killer

From a day trip last week. It wasn't -30 anymore so I took advantage of it while I could. Whitetail backstrap and chaga tea out in some random public forest. Back way down below zero again starting tomorrow.









Raise the limits.


----------



## SGG




----------



## Limit Killer

A little nippy out there today.









Raise the limits.


----------



## Smitty901

Jan/11/2018 Back yard this morning. Just yesterday we had snow on the ground. Woke up to 52 degrees at 0400 and rain. Every last bit of snow is gone. Now before you jump on the Global warming thing, this does happen in January here some times.


----------



## hawgrider

Smitty901 said:


> Jan/11/2018 Back yard this morning. Just yesterday we had snow on the ground. Woke up to 52 degrees at 0400 and rain. Every last bit of snow is gone. Now before you jump on the Global warming thing, this does happen in January here some times.
> 
> View attachment 66026


Commonly called the January thaw. Same here in Meatchicken.


----------



## Redneck

It is that time of year to prune fruit trees. Working on my peaches now. They'd be 20' tall if I let them.


----------



## Redneck

Winter conditions are pretty bad, at least for the south, with snow & ice. Staying inside today & preparing for the church youth to come over tomorrow. I'm fixing them shrimp creole and chicken/sausage gumbo. Just finished peeling the shrimp, making the shrimp stock for the creole & making the roux that both dishes will use.


----------



## StratMaster

Smile


----------



## Robie




----------



## SGG




----------



## Robie

Any idea? ^^^^


----------



## MountainGirl

Robie said:


> Any idea? ^^^^


rabbit


----------



## SGG

Robie said:


> Any idea? ^^^^





MountainGirl said:


> rabbit


^^^^

I believe it's a rabbit


----------



## Redneck

One of the absolute pure joys of country living is clean, untreated, fresh, cold water from your own well.


----------



## Smitty901

I want one.


----------



## Smitty901

Zombies are real


----------



## Boss Dog

Smitty901 said:


> Zombies are real
> 
> View attachment 68353


and they eat like pigs


----------



## Smitty901




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Redneck

It is in the 50s and sunny... a great day to take off work and work in the garden & orchard... with a coworker. My two big garden beds, which used to be used for corn or similar, are now being switched over to blackberries & raspberries. The far bed already has the blackberries in the ground and the trellis system all wired. The closer bed will be for the raspberries, which will be planted Saturday... if it doesn't rain all day. We installed the trellis posts for that bed today.

So to make room for some corn, we pulled up five smaller beds & tilled it up. Can't wait for the growing season.


----------



## huntntrap

Hawk?









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

******* said:


> It is in the 50s and sunny... a great day to take off work and work in the garden & orchard... with a coworker.


Who is the old geezer gettin' his ass whooped by that lil' ole' tiller, huh? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman




----------



## Redneck

A Watchman said:


> Who is the old geezer gettin' his ass whooped by that lil' ole' tiller, huh? :tango_face_grin:


That would be a ******* coworker (employee) who lives just a few miles away. I hire folks to do the crap work. 

That will be the only time I till that bed, as I wanted to stir the really good garden soil that was in those 5 beds, with the lesser soil that was between them. From now on, the soil will be improved by plantings, cover crops & leaves/hay used as mulch.


----------



## Robie

******* said:


> It is in the 50s and sunny... a great day to take off work and work in the garden & orchard... with a coworker. My two big garden beds, which used to be used for corn or similar, are now being switched over to blackberries & raspberries. The far bed already has the blackberries in the ground and the trellis system all wired. The closer bed will be for the raspberries, which will be planted Saturday... if it doesn't rain all day. We installed the trellis posts for that bed today.
> 
> So to make room for some corn, we pulled up five smaller beds & tilled it up. Can't wait for the growing season.


Good looking soil


----------



## Redneck

A Watchman said:


> View attachment 68801


An example of how coppicing can be a valuable method of harvesting wood quickly.


----------



## Redneck

Robie said:


> Good looking soil


Thanks, but since it was mixed with plain topsoil, it will need some work. I actually had a long talk with my friend doing the tilling about managing garden soil. It is alive and you have to treat it like any other live animal. It needs care, nutrition, air and certainly doesn't need to be constantly chopped up (tilled). I explained how important is is to not pull up old plants but to cut them off at the ground so that all those roots & root channels are undisturbed. I'll plant it in corn this year & then when the corn is done, I'll plant with winter peas, to help build up the soil even more.


----------



## StratMaster

I like to remind people we are a REPUBLIC...


----------



## inceptor

StratMaster said:


> I like to remind people we are a REPUBLIC...
> View attachment 68865


" _After the signing of the Constitution, Benjamin Franklin was asked by a woman on the street, "What have you given us, sir?" Franklin Responded,_ "*A Republic, if you can keep it.*"

I'm sorry to say but it's a coin toss as to whether we can keep it or not.


----------



## MountainGirl

huntntrap said:


> Hawk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Hawk or owl, pickin up breakfast. 
Cant tell what was on the menu; some kind of small hopper but not enough tracks in the pic to be sure.


----------



## Robie

inceptor said:


> " _After the signing of the Constitution, Benjamin Franklin was asked by a woman on the street, "What have you given us, sir?" Franklin Responded,_ "*A Republic, if you can keep it.*"
> 
> I'm sorry to say but it's a coin toss as to whether we can keep it or not.


So glad that I'm 63 with no kids.

I will remember my country the way it was...not what the liberals have turned it into.

My wish is that they suffer daily struggles with what they demanded.

Sorry...don't have a picture of that thought.


----------



## SOCOM42

Robie said:


> So glad that I'm 63 with no kids.
> 
> I will remember my country the way it was...not what the liberals have turned it into.
> 
> My wish is that they suffer daily struggles with what they demanded.
> 
> Sorry...don't have a picture of that thought.


I am 76 with kids, I well remember the way this country was, wish it would come back.

Picture them as in Indonesia during the tsunami where 227 thousand were killed,

would warm the heart seeing those left winged bastards inundated,

just like the muzzslime bastards it cleansed the earth of..


----------



## Redneck

Planted my bare root raspberries today. 34 plants total.


----------



## Redneck

I have a great relationship with my hens. I take care of them... they feed me dinner. And BTW, spinach and other dark, leafy greens have carotenoids, which help give fresh pasture raised egg yolks that rich, dark orange color.


----------



## Smitty901

Sometimes you open a picture and you remember.


----------



## SGG




----------



## tango

What??


----------



## maine_rm

Hibachi!!


----------



## admin

My crazy cat photobombed my picture. LOL


----------



## Smitty901

Just looking out the back of the house. There were at least 20 of them standing around out there.


----------



## SGG




----------



## SOCOM42

Picture of the front of the birthday card my daughter made for me for last Tuesday.

Nicer than a bought one, took time to do.

Took me out to din din that evening.


----------



## Smitty901

Those darn 20 plus Deer are back. If I opened bed room window we could pet them. They have eaten well this winter all of them are huge.


----------



## admin

My heart...









_iPhone capture_


----------



## Redneck

You know you are a ******* when you walk around with a t-shirt pocket stuffed with fresh eggs. Who the hell needs a basket? 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## yooper_sjd

Damn cat found my old dress blues, shredded them up beyond repair, salvage my Navy rating badge though.


----------



## Camel923




----------



## Smitty901

Making what you need. Mounting a Sidecar on 750 Street required a bit of custom mounts work. Once done you can always improve the work. Spent yesterday building a better mouse trap, in this case a more secure and over all better rear lowr mount. Hobby skills can come in handy post SHTF.


----------



## MisterMills357

I went there once, and it was a great view of Saint Louis from up there, but it swayed in the wind a little bit. So if you have motion sickness, take a Dramamine, if you visit and go up. 
[Do not go during the 4th of July week, or you will regret it, the traffic is a nightmare then.]


----------



## Deebo

Some of my friends and me (kneeling) in Glamis Ca. And, yes, I don't give a shite about opsec...


----------



## 23897

I think I saw @Denton today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> I think I saw @Denton today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't have been me; I don't have tats. I don't like needles!


----------



## Denton

Deebo said:


> View attachment 71961
> 
> Some of my friends and me (kneeling) in Glamis Ca. And, yes, I don't give a shite about opsec...


That's why I love you, brother. You have a _come and get some_ attitude.


----------



## Robie




----------



## Sasquatch

This one's for @Denton









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357

Sophia Loren and Jayne Mansfield, it seems like Sophia does not approve.


----------



## tango

No, appears she is envious--


----------



## StratMaster

Sophia talks about it here...

Sophia Loren explains her infamous side eye in Jayne Mansfield photo | EW.com


----------



## StratMaster

...


----------



## Steven




----------



## Boss Dog

Spring has sprung! 
.


----------



## Smitty901

How to ensure your Grandchild will not a snowflake, he will know how to at least try to fix it. He done good, removing 2-1 exhaust system. And helping put the stock system back on.



[url=https://flic.kr/p/22DywNq]


----------



## Sasquatch

Inspirational sayings from Big Brother.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357

tango said:


> No, appears she is envious--


If Sophia was envious of Jane, and she may have been; it would be one of the few times that she was envious of anyone. That speaks well of Jane's beauty.


----------



## MisterMills357

Sasquatch said:


> Inspirational sayings from Big Brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk










Don't forget about the IBM mainframe accessory, you gotta store all of those pictures somewhere. This thing processes a bazillion things per second, and never sleeps. It is called the Z13.

Process over 30,000 transactions per second and 2.5 billion transactions per day - roughly 100 Cyber Mondays every day. https://www.ibm.com/us-en/marketplace/z13


----------



## tango

That is not Sophia, that is Gina Lolabrigita


----------



## MisterMills357

tango said:


> That is not Sophia, that is Gina Lolabrigita


Nope that is Sophia, that picture is iconic, with her and Jayne Mansfield.













This is Gina Lollobrigida, she was one of Sophia's rivals as a beauty queen; and a very sharp looking woman.
https://prabook.com/web/gina.lollobrigida/268178


----------



## Robie




----------



## Robie




----------



## MountainGirl

Robie said:


> View attachment 73082


 Ohhh Robie - would you go post this also in the Hogg revolution thread?? It's too perfect to not be there


----------



## admin

I'm gonna need a bigger coffee mug today.


----------



## tango

MM, I stand corrected


----------



## MisterMills357

tango said:


> MM, I stand corrected


No problem, the memory fades, I know mine has.


----------



## RedLion




----------



## Redneck

Apples starting to bloom.


----------



## Steven




----------



## Robie




----------



## MisterMills357

*The Far Side.*


----------



## maine_rm

******* said:


> Apples starting to bloom.











... not yet


----------



## Smitty901

3 sisters


----------



## Deebo

Years ago, my kids were angels. Tiny little angels.


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## SGT E

Friday night....Decisions Decisions ??....


----------



## StratMaster

Here's a guy I miss... see mug?


----------



## maine_rm

Better late than never. This Christmas cactus is at least 100 years old. I have gotten it to Blome about four times in the last 10 years every time it's in the spring. I got to get better with my timing light cycles... You think I'd be better at that LOL


----------



## MisterMills357

StratMaster said:


> Here's a guy I miss... see mug?
> 
> View attachment 74137


That is a business-like shotgun that he has, which movie is that picture from? I have Casablanca and African Queen with Bogart, they are two of his best.


----------



## StratMaster

MisterMills357 said:


> That is a business-like shotgun that he has, which movie is that picture from? I have Casablanca and African Queen with Bogart, they are two of his best.


I don't know if it's from a movie, might just be a promo shot... it's a good one though!


----------



## StratMaster

Need one of these suits when the Ex comes around...


----------



## MisterMills357

That is SO wrong, on so many levels.







And that is just wrong, poor little fella never stood a chance.


----------



## SOCOM42

MisterMills357 said:


> That is a business-like shotgun that he has, which movie is that picture from? I have Casablanca and African Queen with Bogart, they are two of his best.


That is a Winchester Mod. 12 Riot in 12 Ga., mine it is the back of my Grand Cherokee.

Must be a publicity shot, don't remember him using it in any.

My favorites are, Casablanca, Sahara, All through the night, Passage to Marseille, Across the Pacific, Action in the North Atlantic.


----------



## StratMaster

Just watched Treasure of the Sierra Madre for the 100th time... love it!


----------



## hawgrider

maine_rm said:


> Better late than never. This Christmas cactus is at least 100 years old. I have gotten it to Blome about four times in the last 10 years every time it's in the spring. I got to get better with my timing light cycles... You think I'd be better at that LOL


I've got one of those that was my grandparents.
Its about 60 years old. With the right amount of light and water mine will bloom somtimes twice a year. But it rarely happens right at Christmas.


----------



## maine_rm

I read some about them a while back. From what I understand they bloom cycle has everything to do with their water intake and a simulated rainy season versus a dry season. The article I read recommended a solid watering for a month and then cut back to a third of the amount of water after Flowering. They are incredibly resistant and hearty. All of my children have come to my house plant over at least once or twice. Got a build um tough they going to survive our environment LOL


----------



## hawgrider

maine_rm said:


> I read some about them a while back. From what I understand they bloom cycle has everything to do with their water intake and a simulated rainy season versus a dry season. *The article I read recommended a solid watering for a month and then cut back to a third of the amount of water after Flowering. *They are incredibly resistant and hearty. All of my children have come to my house plant over at least once or twice. Got a build um tough they going to survive our environment LOL


We don't do anything to special with it as far as watering but ours does not like to be bone dry. We have split it up many times and made starters for friends and family. You are right its pretty hard to kill them. Total neglect of no water will do a number on them eventually. Once every 4 or 5 years we put it in some new potting soil.


----------



## SGG

StratMaster said:


> Just watched Treasure of the Sierra Madre for the 100th time... love it!


We don't need no stinking badges


----------



## MisterMills357

SOCOM42 said:


> That is a Winchester Mod. 12 Riot in 12 Ga., mine it is the back of my Grand Cherokee.
> 
> Must be a publicity shot, don't remember him using it in any.
> 
> My favorites are, Casablanca, Sahara, All through the night, Passage to Marseille, Across the Pacific, Action in the North Atlantic.


Casablanca is my favorite, and no one knew that it would turn out to be a classic, they were churning them out so fast in those days. That movie hit the nail on the head, because it takes twists and turns; like Rick giving his letters/passes to Ingrid Bergman and her husband. It was self-sacrificial and magnanimous, since he could have sold them for a fortune.

Here is a note from Wikipedia: It (the movie) was so popular that it began a tradition of screening _Casablanca during the week of final exams at Harvard University, which continues to the present day. 
__
_


----------



## MisterMills357

StratMaster said:


> Just watched Treasure of the Sierra Madre for the 100th time... love it!


You know, I think the movie plays with a lot of peoples heads, and that is why it is a classic. Bogart went nuts, and was willing to kill his companions over some gold. Then the Mexican bandits showed up, and they were stone killers, who meant business. It is a good movie, and I have it. It has an 8.3 rating at IMDB.com, so it is still being watched by people.


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Deebo

Flying my quad in Glamis California


----------



## Sasquatch

Okay, not a picture but worth the watch.

People are so stupid!


----------



## A Watchman

Sasquatch said:


> Okay, not a picture but worth the watch.
> 
> People are so stupid!


What did I just watch?


----------



## MisterMills357

Sasquatch said:


> Okay, not a picture but worth the watch.
> 
> People are so stupid!










Everybody gets a box! Just march on down to CVS and get it! You ding dongs.


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## StratMaster

1864... proof a lever rifle can do the job!


----------



## SDF880

They were lucky! A few more beers/drugs all could have been DOA! Looks like the girls may have had their own
flotation devices but where are their jackets? You see some crazy stuff on the water sometimes!


----------



## SOCOM42

Uh, @StratMaster, the two guys in front sitting are carrying 1892 Winchesters.

Besides back then Pterodactylus were a protected species.


----------



## StratMaster

SOCOM42 said:


> Uh, @StratMaster, the two guys in front sitting are carrying 1892 Winchesters.
> 
> Besides back then Pterodactylus were a protected species.


Oops... you're right, that was supposed to be 1894... of course everything else is the straight skinny LOL!


----------



## MisterMills357

{Yeah, that's it, it's the mirror doing it.}
















I can't say that I blame him.


----------



## SGG

Spring has sprung!


----------



## Smitty901

Picked up Payton's Mobility Van today and surprised her. Picked her up a school with it.


----------



## Robie

My new buddy....









Kanye West Posts Picture Wearing MAGA Hat


----------



## A Watchman

Smitty901 said:


> Picked up Payton's Mobility Van today and surprised her. Picked her up a school with it.




Now this is newsworthy! Mighty damn fine good news. Thanks for the share!


----------



## A Watchman

Robie said:


> My new buddy....
> 
> View attachment 75642
> 
> 
> Kanye West Posts Picture Wearing MAGA Hat


Kanye sucks, and even more relevant ...... he has horrible taste in women.


----------



## Robie

Blacks need to get off the democrat plantation.

I'll take what I can get.

His message and Candace Owens (who started this whole thing) are well worth listening to. It's a start.

Another rapper from Chicago joined in today with..."you don't have to vote democrat"

It doesn't seem like Kanye is backing down...like every other elite star does. 

Apparently, this whole thing is causing a firestorm on social media. 

I couldn't tell you but....I'm glad it is.


----------



## Smitty901

Think about all the time you ride in a car. Due to car seat requirements she rarely can see much of where she is going. I think that is one reason she loves her sidecar so much. This is her Hey I can see out expression.
Her next surprise is the Passenger seat does come out and she can roll in that slot with her chair also.


----------



## A Watchman

Atta Girl Payton!



Smitty901 said:


> Think about all the time you ride in a car. Due to car seat requirements she rarely can see much of where she is going. I think that is one reason she loves her sidecar so much. This is her Hey I can see out expression.
> Her next surprise is the Passenger seat does come out and she can roll in that slot with her chair also.


https://flic.kr/p/23Nq5XS


----------



## StratMaster

Our First Lady, and the First Lady of France... class and style, both of them.


----------



## RJAMES

StratMaster said:


> Our First Lady, and the First Lady of France... class and style, both of them.
> 
> View attachment 75874


Link deleted due to nudity. - Denton


----------



## SOCOM42

RJAMES said:


> Quote Deleted due to language - Denton


What is the matter, did I insult what you bend over or on your knees and lick?

Your right, I am a racist, just not in the exact manner you think,

Further, I am against any black or white bastard that wants to turn this country into a socialist state (hint).

Now take your jar of Tucks and go wipe your sore bottom, oh, wait, I should say everything since there is nothing to

differentiate associated rectal parts of which there is no difference from the main body.


----------



## Annie

SOCOM42 said:


> What is the matter, did I insult what you bend over or on your knees and lick?
> 
> Your right, I am a racist, just not in the exact manner you think,
> 
> Further, I am against any black or white bastard that wants to turn this country into a socialist state (hint).
> 
> Now take your jar of Tucks and go wipe your sore bottom, oh, wait, I should say everything since there is nothing to
> 
> differentiate associated rectal parts of which there is no difference from the main body.


Cool it, SOCO. I want to see a little peace in the valley here. Enough.


----------



## SOCOM42

Annie said:


> Cool it, SOCO. I want to see a little peace in the valley here. Enough.


Am I suppose to sit back and suck in someones direct insult like some impotent snowflake?

I knew you would respond, and notated it before one PM EDST.

Seems like you have a personal interest in what is it what i say, why?

Also you have targeted my postings on more than one occasion for deletion.

Like today, public figures are open targets for ridicule, but you chose to censor my comments,

would you have done the same if it were Trump and wife?

I didn't see you dumping the link to Melania's nude pictures, guess that is OK, they look great though.

In all the time, 6 years, I have been a member here, YOU are the only one coming down on me.


----------



## Robie




----------



## SOCOM42

Robie said:


> View attachment 75986


 ----------------Sexy-------=---------, Sexy,--------------COW!


----------



## Denton

Listen, folks. Y'all need to settle down a bit.

Racist comments are not needed, nor are profanity and links to nude pics.

Simply back out of this situation.


----------



## Chiefster23

Now-now Socom. You might offend our resident liberals! LOL


----------



## SOCOM42

Chiefster23 said:


> Now-now Socom. You might offend our resident liberals! LOL


Already have as you can see or now can't see.

I guess we are evolving here into a Facebook or Youtube style of operation.


----------



## Denton

SOCOM42 said:


> Already have as you can see or now can't see.
> 
> I guess we are evolving here into a Facebook or Youtube style of operation.


Nope. Foul language, links to nudity and racist comments are not acceptable and we remove them when we come across them. Ain't nothing new about this.


----------



## Annie

SOCOM42 said:


> Am I suppose to sit back and suck in someones direct insult like some impotent snowflake?
> 
> I knew you would respond, and notated it before one PM EDST.
> 
> Seems like you have a personal interest in what is it what i say, why?
> 
> Also you have targeted my postings on more than one occasion for deletion.
> 
> Like today, public figures are open targets for ridicule, but you chose to censor my comments,
> 
> would you have done the same if it were Trump and wife?
> 
> I didn't see you dumping the link to Melania's nude pictures, guess that is OK, they look great though.
> 
> In all the time, 6 years, I have been a member here, YOU are the only one coming down on me.


I gave my reasons when I deleted it. That is all.


----------



## Annie

Robie said:


> View attachment 75986


Beautiful in God's eyes.


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## White Shadow

I have my office in the basement. Just because I could I set this up at the bottom of the stairwell. It doesn't translate to the picture well, but it's a motion sensor amber light that activates as you come down the stairs.


----------



## MisterMills357

POW!!







Come on Sherlock, you know the answer!


----------



## yooper_sjd

here is a printable Koala target :snipe::snipe::snipe::snipe:


----------



## A Watchman

White Shadow said:


> I have my office in the basement. Just because I could I set this up at the bottom of the stairwell. It doesn't translate to the picture well, but it's a motion sensor amber light that activates as you come down the stairs.
> 
> View attachment 76433


You need a motion activated horn to go with it!


----------



## preppermyA

Darn! It looks like I missed all of the fun. :vs_frown:


----------



## Smitty901

Simple


----------



## MisterMills357

preppermyA said:


> Darn! It looks like I missed all of the fun. :vs_frown:


Jump right in, there is still time. See Below.


----------



## MisterMills357

*WHOA!!! I wonder if she got anybody with that?

I put this on XD Talk, and I figured that I would share it here too. No need to thank me.*:tango_face_grin:


----------



## MikeTango

MisterMills357 said:


> WHOA!!! I wonder if she got anybody with that?


You just ruined my afternoon snack!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MisterMills357

MikeTango said:


> You just ruined my afternoon snack!
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


So sorry, but just imagine how the girls felt, I will bet that everybody took 3 baths.


----------



## MikeTango

MisterMills357 said:


> So sorry, but just imagine how the girls felt, I will bet that everybody took 3 baths.


I wonder if that photo made the yearbook? Makes me want to start carrying my camera again...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MisterMills357

MikeTango said:


> I wonder if that photo made the yearbook? Makes me want to start carrying my camera again...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


No, I don't think that one made the cut, everybody would have demanded a refund and therapy.


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## StratMaster

What's your favorite James Woods movie?


----------



## MisterMills357

David Hogg


----------



## MisterMills357

*Married Life.*


----------



## Smitty901

It is time. This post was redacted to prevent the disclosure of key information.


----------



## MisterMills357

...


----------



## StratMaster

I guess Detroit has changed since I last visited in '71...


----------



## RedLion

I wonder if there are comey P-Mags as well?


----------



## MikeTango

RedLion said:


> I wonder if there are comey P-Mags as well?
> 
> View attachment 77762


Genius!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MisterMills357

*Near Downtown Detroit And Elsewhere In The City.*

Modern day Detroit.







http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/16/2413747300000578-2875525-image-a-16_1418695267719.jpg

That is pretty sparse housing for a major city. Detroit has lost 1/2 of it population since 1960, and it shows.









This is one reason why Detroit crashed as a city, the riots of 1967, and they were brutal. Lots of murders took place, because scores were settled. And I don't think the city ever recovered, because there was so much more going on, like serious political corruption, at the mayors office.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/784118985096728534/


----------



## patrioteer

I am not usually computer illiterate, but it took me several tries to insert this picture. Finger crossed it works.


----------



## sideKahr

You know you've made it when your stables look like these:


----------



## MikeTango

sideKahr said:


> You know you've made it when your stables look like these:
> 
> View attachment 77842


The greatest transfer of wealth in world history...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smitty901

Stopped in Murray KY yesterday visited Hannigan sidecars nailed down the model we want work out the details. Hannigan is a great place they do out standing work.
This is the style we are getting but it will be painted Black Hills Gold.


----------



## preppermyA

StratMaster said:


> I guess Detroit has changed since I last visited in '71...
> 
> View attachment 77730


We need one of these for Shitcago.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Smitty901

This is roaring forks road. A road in Gatlinburg TN often missed . A great road to see and many sights to see on it much of it is one lane one way and no shoulder.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157697253536725


----------



## Smitty901

Watching the next storm roll in.


----------



## soyer38301

Smitty901 said:


> Watching the next storm roll in.
> View attachment 78162


Awesomely beautiful

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

patrioteer said:


> View attachment 77794
> 
> 
> I am not usually computer illiterate, but it took me several tries to insert this picture. Finger crossed it works.


Just one finger? LOL it worked. 
Good idea, btw.


----------



## Smitty901

Went for a great ride this morning,got back about 2:00 pm just as the storm rolled in. Still dumping rain .


----------



## patrioteer

Saw this pic today, liked it, and decided to post it.


----------



## patrioteer




----------



## soyer38301

Newest member of the family. Titus Rex...2 weeks old, 1st grandson 









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357

*Far Side Hell.*


----------



## patrioteer




----------



## Smitty901

We often stop and visit this water fall . Many of our bikes have been photographed in front of it. On the way out to Cades Cove today.


----------



## admin

Ya know you need to find your way back to nature when ya find yourself taking a random picture of your blood glucose monitor.









I gotta spend some time down on the creek this weekend.

Can someone turn the temperature down in Texas, please? :vs_sun:


----------



## MisterMills357

Cricket said:


> Ya know you need to find your way back to nature when ya find yourself taking a random picture of your blood glucose monitor.
> 
> View attachment 78810
> 
> 
> I gotta spend some time down on the creek this weekend.
> 
> Can someone turn the temperature down in Texas, please? :vs_sun:










It is hot and very muggy here in Florida, and it will get worse, just like it will in Texas. I miss the snow and cold weather of Ohio, and I wish that I could have it, every once in a while. The heat gets old here.:sad2:


----------



## admin

MisterMills357 said:


> Roll your pants up and wade into the creek, that is what I do, it works pretty good too. Take some Milky Way's with you, and if you have any kids, take them too. My BS is a wreck, and my pancreas is slowing playing out; so I am not shocked at a BS of 400 anymore. I do have myself to blame for that, it is usually because of soda or something. But I have slipped downhill all the same, soda or no soda.:tango_face_smile: I just thought that I would share that.


I used to deal with those numbers on a daily basis. I am truly grateful that I discovered a KETO lifestyle. It works for me.


----------



## MisterMills357

Cricket said:


> I used to deal with those numbers on a daily basis. I am truly grateful that I discovered a KETO lifestyle. It works for me.


Doggone it! I edited my post, to give it a more cheerful tone, I figured that I was too dreary. So, you get a two fer!


----------



## admin

MisterMills357 said:


> Doggone it! I edited my post, to give it a more cheerful tone, I figured that I was too dreary. So, you get a two fer!


I'm an admin on a diabetes forum, so ya know I had to respond, either way, right? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## MisterMills357

Cricket said:


> I'm an admin on a diabetes forum, so ya know I had to respond, either way, right? :tango_face_wink:


You are a busy person, and I never even thought of looking for a diabetes forum, that is good to hear though, I will look around. Diabetes has done everything but kill me, I had a recorded low of 26 about 10 years ago. I don't know how I managed to walk, but I did. A few months ago, I had a string of 50's, and it left a mark on me. It caused brain damage or something, and it was unintended. My mother had the exact same kind of diabetes, and now it is my turn to go through the gauntlet. It has made me very sympathetic to the ills of people.


----------



## Deebo

@MisterMills357 not really a like, more of a holy hell. Deebo.


----------



## MisterMills357

Deebo said:


> @*MisterMills357* not really a like, more of a holy hell. Deebo.


Do you mean the low blood sugars? I think that I have had some that were near fatal, I have had sweat roll off of me, off of my forehead I mean. I was so disoriented that I did not know what I was saying. I always use sugar or Coke to fix it, but I did shoot up once with glucagon. 
Anyway, if somebody begins to "go out" in your presence, it may be diabetes. I had a friend that died, because his insulin pump, kept giving it to him. Not a happy thought, but true all the same.


----------



## MisterMills357

Ha, ha! High speed wireless device.


----------



## admin

It's a bit on the warm side today...


----------



## patrioteer




----------



## MisterMills357

Cricket said:


> It's a bit on the warm side today...
> 
> View attachment 78938


The Mistress of Under statement. Are you of British lineage? They have an ironic wit too.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## patrioteer




----------



## MisterMills357

...FreshCaught, it's always best.:tango_face_smile:






...You will know next time BOY!







.... That will shut him up!


----------



## MisterMills357

Waste not, want not. :devil:







Yeah!


----------



## azrancher

[video]https://www.facebook.com/100009101124231/videos/1715344165445604/[/video]


----------



## patrioteer




----------



## MisterMills357

New Guys: If you are a sour puss, with no sense of humor, then you are probably in the wrong place. Sarcasm and irony are spread around pretty thick here.


----------



## MisterMills357

................






..


----------



## Smitty901

To heck with the IG, to heck will Mueller and the FBI. My bike phase 2 is done. Trike front end , Eliminate Faring support brackets It is raked 7 more degrees from stock Tube 2 inches loner. It is ready for the sidecar. It handles like a dream as it is now.


----------



## soyer38301

This is the best I can do on the bike front anyway ;-)









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Smitty901

I really like the way it handles with the rake.


----------



## Smitty901

Grandchildren are play . Sitting here going over Work that was done to the RGU . Not the biggest project ever but it had some detours . Hurts to see it like that even if it is for good reason. The next two phase of this project will be exciting.



[url=https://flic.kr/p/26QFgq4]


----------



## MisterMills357

I was going through an airport x-ray area, and one of these wrenches was in my backpack. A guy from Africa was on the machine, and a perfect image of a wrench appeared on a screen. 
He excitedly pointed at it and said, "What is that?" I looked at the screen in stupefied amazement, and then his female partner, told him, "It's OK." 
I think that was Reagan (Washington) National. It was one of those moments when I could not believe my eyes and ears. I am pretty sure that they have crescent wrenches in Africa, and Haiti, and every where else in the World.

How is it possible to be an adult man, and not know what one of those are?


----------



## inceptor

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 80449
> 
> I was going through an airport x-ray area, and one of these wrenches was in my backpack. A guy from Africa was on the machine, and a perfect image of a wrench appeared on a screen.
> He excitedly pointed at it and said, "What is that?" I looked at the screen in stupefied amazement, and then his female partner, told him, "It's OK."
> I think that was Reagan (Washington) National. It was one of those moments when I could not believe my eyes and ears. I am pretty sure that they have crescent wrenches in Africa, and Haiti, and every where else in the World.
> 
> How is it possible to be an adult man, and not know what one of those are?


I know adults that barely know what a screwdriver is, let alone how to use one.


----------



## tango

Not all that surprising


----------



## MisterMills357

MisterMills357 said:


> I was going through an airport x-ray area, and one of these (crescent) wrenches was in my backpack. A guy from Africa was on the machine, and a perfect image of a (crescent) wrench appeared on a screen.
> He excitedly pointed at it and said, "What is that?" I looked at the screen in stupefied amazement, and then his female partner, told him, "It's OK."
> I think that was Reagan (Washington) National. It was one of those moments when I could not believe my eyes and ears. I am pretty sure that they have crescent wrenches in Africa, and Haiti, and every where else in the World.
> 
> How is it possible to be an adult man, and not know what one of those are?





inceptor said:


> *I know adults that barely know what a screwdriver is, let alone how to use one.*












Repeat after me boys and girls, "It's Howdy Doody Time, It's Howdy Doody Time." And we are undone, we are lost; because if a man can't use a wrench and a screwdriver, he is a wasted effort. It is a terrible thing to be so ignorant, and it is a danger to democracy; since if they are so ignorant in that area, what else is it, that they don't know.


----------



## MisterMills357

Yes, sit down and talk about Jesus, or mam maw will blast you. {OK, this makes no sense without the image that I attached. What happened to it? I don't know.}


----------



## Smitty901

Test
100_3246 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## MisterMills357

.....Just Desserts!!


----------



## patrioteer

Pretty sure I would want to filter liberal tears through a lifestraw.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

SFD was out testing their water pumps. Took this from the 21st floor of the condo I was working on.


----------



## Smitty901

This pretty much says it all. 

Well I tried sight will not allow me to post a picture.


----------



## Smitty901

Only way I can post a picture is from a third party.

flag by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## SGG

Mobile, Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

SGG said:


> Mobile, Tapatalk


 Now that will be fun by the time they are back on and running as it should.


----------



## SGG

Smitty901 said:


> Now that will be fun by the time they are back on and running as it should.


Oh yes! So you were able to see the picture. Recently bought a piece of junk 1994 Honda CBR 600 F2. I'm doing carb rebuild, carb boots, air filter, oil filter, oil change, fuel filter, left and right stator covers and gaskets, clutch and oil pan gaskets, spark plugs, tires, x ring chain and sprockets, fork slide bushings, seals, and boots. A bit more later on. I'm putting top-notch products on it, and in it for less than $1,500 so far


----------



## Smitty901

SGG said:


> Oh yes! So you were able to see the picture. Recently bought a piece of junk 1994 Honda CBR 600 F2. I'm doing carb rebuild, carb boots, air filter, oil filter, oil change, fuel filter, left and right stator covers and gaskets, clutch and oil pan gaskets, spark plugs, tires, x ring chain and sprockets, fork slide bushings, seals, and boots. A bit more later on. I'm putting top-notch products on it, and in it for less than $1,500 so far


 No doubt those Honda's would run , but once they went south an endless money pit. I remember working on the first in line 4 750's


----------



## SGG

Smitty901 said:


> No doubt those Honda's would run , but once they went south an endless money pit. I remember working on the first in line 4 750's


Bro has a 91 Kawasaki Zypher 750


----------



## tango

The cat seems to like it--


----------



## Smitty901

tango said:


> The cat seems to like it--


 Go a head touch it, I dear you. You will wish it was the dog after you.


----------



## SGG

tango said:


> The cat seems to like it--


Yes, it's very strange lol


----------



## Boss Dog

this'll give you an idea what's kept me busy the past few days. 
Strange, when I up loaded the pic, it shows a link in the photo album instead of the actual pic. But here it is anywho. 
.


----------



## MisterMills357

MisterMills357 said:


> Ha, ha! High speed wireless device.


I think that I will get a Taurus .357 Magnum, I don't know what people don't like about them, I have had good luck with that brand. I may get bold and get a .44 Magnum, so I will have a big & bad wireless device.:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## maine_rm

Vacation


----------



## StratMaster

MisterMills357 said:


> I think that I will get a Taurus .357 Magnum, I don't know what people don't like about them, I have had good luck with that brand. I may get bold and get a .44 Magnum, so I will have a big & bad wireless device.:vs_closedeyes:


I have a Taurus .357 Tracker.
First time I took her out shooting, there was a little "catch" or "snag" every 7th time the cylinder rotated. In short order it wouldn't rotate at all. Never had a revolver jam before. Sent it back, and they did repair it, now it's fine. Can't really make a grand sweeping judgment based on a single unit, but check this out before you buy... fit and finish of the internal workings.
It's now my hiking in da woods gun... for black bear, cougars, and that most dangerous two legged critter PEOPLE.


----------



## MisterMills357

StratMaster said:


> I have a Taurus .357 Tracker.
> First time I took her out shooting, there was a little "catch" or "snag" every 7th time the cylinder rotated. In short order it wouldn't rotate at all. Never had a revolver jam before. Sent it back, and they did repair it, now it's fine. Can't really make a grand sweeping judgment based on a single unit, but check this out before you buy... fit and finish of the internal workings.
> It's now my hiking in da woods gun... for black bear, cougars, and that most dangerous two legged critter PEOPLE.


I will keep it in mind, I have had 2 Taurus 9mm, and they were good guns. One of them had a very hard trigger pull, but that is fixable, by trimming a spring. I know a cop who carried a M99 on duty, and he told me how to lighten the pull. The other 9mm was a M92, in stainless, and it had a pretty good trigger already,


----------



## Bleach




----------



## MisterMills357

Bleach said:


>


Another .357 fan, no doubt. The S&W is a pretty good gun; but the only model that I ever owned was a Model 15 .38 Special, and that was short-lived. It was a complicated personal deal between friends; and I sold it back to its original owner, so as to remain friends.


----------



## StratMaster

MisterMills357 said:


> Another .357 fan, no doubt. The S&W is a pretty good gun; but the only model that I ever owned was a Model 15 .38 Special, and that was short-lived. It was a complicated personal deal between friends; and I sold it back to its original owner, so as to remain friends.


If there is one single choice for a TEOTWAWKI revolver, it is the .357 Mag... as we can feed it either .357 or .38 specials.


----------



## Bleach

MisterMills357 said:


> Another .357 fan, no doubt. The S&W is a pretty good gun; but the only model that I ever owned was a Model 15 .38 Special, and that was short-lived. It was a complicated personal deal between friends; and I sold it back to its original owner, so as to remain friends.


It's my wifes and it says "Lady Smith" on the side. I have two other ones that aren't girls guns!


----------



## MikeTango

StratMaster said:


> If there is one single choice for a TEOTWAWKI revolver, it is the .357 Mag... as we can feed it either .357 or .38 specials.


Because a .44 Rem Mag is too heavy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StratMaster

MikeTango said:


> Because a .44 Rem Mag is too heavy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 A .357 is pretty beefy as well. No, it's because of the ammo option. One of the most common, if not THE most common revolver rounds out there is .38 special... a gazillion .38 issued to LEO and also purchased by citizens for decades and decades. Super common caliber. If I were hoping to find/trade for some ammo I would not want to be looking for .44... not such a good chance of coming across any. Remember, I said in an (unlikely) TEOTWAKI scenario. If you don't have enough ammo to get through a SHTF, I submit you have screwed the pooch.


----------



## MikeTango

StratMaster said:


> A .357 is pretty beefy as well. No, it's because of the ammo option. One of the most common, if not THE most common revolver rounds out there is .38 special... a gazillion .38 issued to LEO and also purchased by citizens for decades and decades. Super common caliber. If I were hoping to find/trade for some ammo I would not want to be looking for .44... not such a good chance of coming across any. Remember, I said in an (unlikely) TEOTWAKI scenario. If you don't have enough ammo to get through a SHTF, I submit you have screwed the pooch.


You make a good point with the availability of .38 special ammo. And there's always a chance you may come across some .357 ammo. Although I seriously doubt anyone would sell of trade any in a TEOTWAKI scenario.

Next time I'm in a retail store I'm gonna see what the .38 .357 .44 spl .44 mag ratios look like on the shelves. Just out of curiosity.

There's absolutely no reason why a person shouldn't have a substantial store of ammo now. Prices are reasonable and most everything is readily available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StratMaster

MikeTango said:


> You make a good point with the availability of .38 special ammo. And there's always a chance you may come across some .357 ammo. Although I seriously doubt anyone would sell of trade any in a TEOTWAKI scenario.
> 
> Next time I'm in a retail store I'm gonna see what the .38 .357 .44 spl .44 mag ratios look like on the shelves. Just out of curiosity.
> 
> There's absolutely no reason why a person shouldn't have a substantial store of ammo now. Prices are reasonable and most everything is readily available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Absolutely.
Mind you, I'm tilting at windmills here a bit and shouldn't be taken too seriously. In a loooong term TEOTWAWKI scenario (meaning nearly biblical in proportion, like the movie "The Road") where a guy is always on the hunt for ammo because it's 10 or 20 years past day one of the disaster, I would stand a better chance of finding .38 special ammo. Even if I was taking ammo off someone I had to kill... higher likelihood of finding .38. 
Moving past revolvers... one would want rifles and pistols in common calibers as well: 12 gauge shotshells, 9mm, .45, 30-30, 5.56/.223. I wouldn't want to be hunting for 10mm or 16 gauge ammo.


----------



## StratMaster

MikeTango said:


> You make a good point with the availability of .38 special ammo. And there's always a chance you may come across some .357 ammo. Although I seriously doubt anyone would sell of trade any in a TEOTWAKI scenario.
> 
> Next time I'm in a retail store I'm gonna see what the .38 .357 .44 spl .44 mag ratios look like on the shelves. Just out of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's absolutely no reason why a person shouldn't have a substantial store of ammo now. Prices are reasonable and most everything is readily available.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

And yes, I like you am a regular ammo HOUND... rather have WAY too much (is there such a thing?) than too little. I wouldn't run out after even 20 years barring a full scale war or being separated from my goods. But things do happen.


----------



## Bleach

StratMaster said:


> Absolutely.
> Mind you, I'm tilting at windmills here a bit and shouldn't be taken too seriously. In a loooong term TEOTWAWKI scenario (meaning nearly biblical in proportion, like the movie "The Road") where a guy is always on the hunt for ammo because it's 10 or 20 years past day one of the disaster, I would stand a better chance of finding .38 special ammo. Even if I was taking ammo off someone I had to kill... higher likelihood of finding .38.
> Moving past revolvers... one would want rifles and pistols in common calibers as well: 12 gauge shotshells, 9mm, .45, 30-30, 5.56/.223. I wouldn't want to be hunting for 10mm or 16 gauge ammo.


That's why I only have bought 12ga/20ga, .308, 762x39. 22lr, 38/357 and 45acp. With exception being the lone Makarov I have.


----------



## StratMaster

......................


----------



## StratMaster

.....................


----------



## StratMaster

*Test Your Stupidity...*

Random fun stuff


----------



## StratMaster

Nothing to say today I guess (yeah, I know... no big loss). So more fun stuff...


----------



## StratMaster

*Screen Saver*

Here's my favorite post-apocalyptic screen saver.... makes the relatives nervous when they come over.


----------



## Prepared One

StratMaster said:


> Absolutely.
> Mind you, I'm tilting at windmills here a bit and shouldn't be taken too seriously. In a loooong term TEOTWAWKI scenario (meaning nearly biblical in proportion, like the movie "The Road") where a guy is always on the hunt for ammo because it's 10 or 20 years past day one of the disaster, I would stand a better chance of finding .38 special ammo. Even if I was taking ammo off someone I had to kill... higher likelihood of finding .38.
> Moving past revolvers... one would want rifles and pistols in common calibers as well: 12 gauge shotshells, 9mm, .45, 30-30, 5.56/.223. I wouldn't want to be hunting for 10mm or 16 gauge ammo.


Availability of common ammo is key. For me, 9mm, 45, 5.56, 308, 30-06, and of course 12 gauge. 5.56 and 9mm being the largest storage. I have a few other odd calibers but the bulk of my go to weapons and ammo storage is in the common rounds category.


----------



## Annie

*Testing*

Testing


----------



## admin

It's kinda warm today...


----------



## Annie

Cricket said:


> It's kinda warm today...


Oooh, take it easy and slow there! Here's to sumpthin' cold and icy!


----------



## StratMaster

More random fun....


----------



## SGG

I like that last one^^^^

Grease monkey tonight


----------



## admin

I'm totally rockin' this...


----------



## SGG

Saw a familiar wheel on a Stihl lawn mower at my local hardware store!

Who copied who, Jeep or Stihl?


----------



## huntntrap

SGG said:


> I like that last one^^^^
> 
> Grease monkey tonight


I was grease monkey last weekend









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG

huntntrap said:


> I was grease monkey last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Good times haha!


----------



## RubberDuck

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## RubberDuck

hawgrider said:


>


.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## TG

Recently tried this beer... sooo delicious! I love citrusy flavours.


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> Recently tried this beer... sooo delicious! I love citrusy flavours.
> 
> View attachment 81295


Summer shandy is the bomb! Good stuff for hot days


----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 81305


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> Recently tried this beer... sooo delicious! I love citrusy flavours.
> 
> View attachment 81295


Missed ya!


----------



## TG

Black-crowned Night Heron fishing 5 min from my house


----------



## Ken S LaTrans

Auntie said:


> I just noticed you can see the box fan in the upper right corner of the photo I posted.


Is the box fan you mentioned for jerking meat?

I tried that after seeing it on Good Eats.


----------



## admin

Oh, look! A cold front is coming!


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## BookWorm

Trying to load a pic


----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Smitty901

MikeTango said:


> Because a .44 Rem Mag is too heavy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


44 mag is cool and packs some power but not as effective over a wide range as the 357. 357 has been taking deer here at ranges out to 75 yards for a long time. and with 125 gr rounds still a top 1 shot man stopper.,


----------



## maine_rm

Sat-day night on the back 40


----------



## maine_rm

maine_rm said:


> Sat-day night on the back 40












Sorry. That's better!


----------



## Smitty901

Parade day, two 10 year old Grandchildren a sidecar and grandfather. God blessed us with fine weather for the ride .


----------



## StratMaster

.....................


----------



## StratMaster

When your girlfriend asks "can I have a piece of your bacon honey"?


----------



## Annie

Since we were talking about canning meat in the other thread, here's my stash.









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

Here is my new smoker project-


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## DELTA 3




----------



## StratMaster

For all you Texans out there...


----------



## Illini Warrior

honest to God >>>> have you ever seen anything more pathetic ??????


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Annie

I'm in Vermont. We're having an amazing time here.























Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior

funny as hell >>>> but not that far from the truth .....


----------



## Annie

So purdy.























Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeTango

Annie said:


> So purdy.


Are you shopping?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Annie

MikeTango said:


> Are you shopping?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, we saw a bunch of places. Nothing exactly right. We're gonna keep looking.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

Annie said:


> Yes, we saw a bunch of places. Nothing exactly right. We're gonna keep looking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


Your looking in the wrong part of the US. Look further south &#8230;. further.


----------



## Annie

A Watchman said:


> Your looking in the wrong part of the US. Look further south &#8230;. further.


Down South is pretty, too, but l think this is where we're gonna be. We like it here.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## maine_rm

Looks like it's going to be a busy fall..


----------



## hawgrider

A lot of hemp rope there! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## maine_rm

hawgrider said:


> A lot of hemp rope there! :tango_face_smile:


All honesty a couple of them are hemp plants. Well hi bred cross bred kind of thing. Luckily I'm a piss poor Gardner and will be lucky if I only receive my 2 ounce legal maximum...!


----------



## hawgrider

maine_rm said:


> All honesty a couple of them are hemp plants. Well hi bred cross bred kind of thing. Luckily I'm a piss poor Gardner and will be lucky if I only receive my 2 ounce legal maximum...!


They should be budding out soon the day light hours are growing shorter.


----------



## maine_rm

hawgrider said:


> They should be budding out soon the day light hours are growing shorter.












About a week ago.. I started some in March... tallest is 10'5" as of Monday


----------



## StratMaster

*Sky Raisins...*


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Lunatic Wrench

After the new flew was installed for the new insert at one of my projects last week I find this this morning. 
These clients are a bit odd.


----------



## StratMaster

Lunatic Wrench said:


> After the new flew was installed for the new insert at one of my projects last week I find this this morning.
> These clients are a bit odd.
> 
> View attachment 81905


Well, that's the modern world for ya... here comes robotic Santa down the chimney...


----------



## StratMaster

OK, and I thought I was out there on the edge LOL...


----------



## maine_rm

Got a chance to go out and do some golfing this weekend. Went out to Sugarloaf. Anyone who is not familiar with the course should YouTube it. Absolutely breathtaking. It's about two hours from my house and I would drive there twice a week to play the course if I had the cash!


----------



## maine_rm

.... and the damn raccoons ate all my corn!


----------



## Sasquatch

maine_rm said:


> .... and the damn raccoons ate all my corn!


Looks like weed that young lady is standing in front of.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## maine_rm

.. no I don't think so... no that's corn.. ***** got after it..

Your corn don't look like that?


----------



## Sasquatch

maine_rm said:


> .. no I don't think so... no that's corn.. ***** got after it..
> 
> Your corn don't look like that?


Juuuuuuuuust sayin'.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301

Sasquatch said:


> Juuuuuuuuust sayin'.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No one here would ever do that 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster

maine_rm said:


> Got a chance to go out and do some golfing this weekend. Went out to Sugarloaf. Anyone who is not familiar with the course should YouTube it. Absolutely breathtaking. It's about two hours from my house and I would drive there twice a week to play the course if I had the cash!


You need to slip a .30-.30 into your bag as well...


----------



## StratMaster

maine_rm said:


> .... and the damn raccoons ate all my corn!


***** got into the hooch first, then got the munchies....


----------



## StratMaster

Just a picture of France enjoying their new-found cultural diversity after taking in refugees...


----------



## SGG

What a fun bike


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

20th Century BOV


----------



## BookWorm

SGG said:


> What a fun bike


Wasn't the Vmax the fastest production bike made for a few years... those sound nice... even in stock form. A red or blue was on my wish list for a long time. Closest I got was an 1100 Vstar.


----------



## BookWorm

Having some fun in the studio...


----------



## BookWorm

From the Little Sahara dunes in Waynoka OK


----------



## BookWorm

This guy did a lot of the work in this sand rail himself. He had the frame (rolling chassis) built and painted, had the engine built, but did most of the rest himself over a 2 year period. He sent me pics of it as he was making progress, to see if the magazine I worked for had any interest in doing a story on it. Of course we liked the idea and agreed to it. I took the images over Halloween in 2009, it was to be published in the spring. This guy also raced boats (blue water) and during a race off the coast of Australia in a turn, he was leading the race when his engine blew up, killing him instantly. He died less than two weeks before his issue of the mag was published. He saw several of the images from the shoot, but never saw it in the magazine.

This was taken at the southern point of the Glamis dunes in So Cal. Just a mile or so behind us was the Mexican border.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Mars attack has begun in the pumpkin patch.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Sorry, you'll have to turn your monitor upside down.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Twins


----------



## BookWorm

Taken in Nevada in 2007 along the original Pony Express trail. I did a story with the Historian who re-found the entire trail and was with him when he mapped the final mile to connect the east and west in the middle of a Nevada desert. One of the best 3 day trips of my career.


----------



## BookWorm

Patton Valley is what this is called. I was told it was where they filmed some scenes from the movie Patton, but can't confirm that. I do know that in the southern section of the Glamis dunes is where they filmed scenes from one of the Star Wars film. Many commercials and other Hollywood projects were filmed at the Dumont dunes, closer to Vegas.


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## Sasquatch

True dat!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BookWorm

Having a little fun in the studio with products. Layed a bolt carrier firing pin and a few other pieces on top of a piece of aluminum foil. Made for a nice affect. 
PS I don't use photo shop for these results, all this was done with light, in the studio and camera.


----------



## BookWorm

A pic for all of you who like pretty things.


----------



## BookWorm

The 3rd and final time I rode with the Border Patrol along the USA-Mex border in the southern section of the GLamis (Imperial County Sand Dune Recreational Area) dunes of So Cal. They had just taken owner ship of two of these custom built sand rails. The two agents we worked with were very nice guys, but the guy driving didn't know how to drive a buggy in loose sand, got stuck more than once. In all honesty, they should have started with RZRs and worked their way up to sand rails.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench




----------



## BookWorm

Who doesn't like a pic of an overweight chocolate Lab in the lap of Santa Clause. Skeeter was telling Santa how he is always a good boy and follows all the rules of the house.


----------



## Sasquatch

Saturday night par-tay! A clean/oiled gun is a happy gun.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BookWorm

The result of a craving to shoot some studio shots of a gun collection, sort of making a catalog of pics... a big boys toy catalog. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## SGG

Gorgeous


----------



## StratMaster

SGG said:


> Gorgeous


DANG! That is nice! Maybe a few million of us should march right down there, grab a cabana and an umbrella drink, and demand food stamps and health care... oh and the right to vote too! That's a pretty romantic looking beach there... we'll probably start breeding like rats as well. Surf's up!


----------



## BookWorm

If you've ever heard of a Sobe bomb, this is what one looks like. Sitting around a campfire with fellow industry types... one walks up and places a glass bottle full of super unleaded into the fire. We all react as if it were a live grenade... 3-4 minutes later the night sky lights up along with a pulse of boom throughout camp. We sent a signal to the space station... the group at Pad 5 are still awake. I really miss those days.


----------



## BookWorm

In May of 2012 I drove this rig from Wasilla, Alaska to almost the central spot of the U.S. It was 3,913 miles, took about 75 hours of driving time... solo. I'd do it again in a heart beat if the opportunity came up. I got this chance because I was delivering it from a retired Pastor, to his daughter, the wife of another Pastor. It was like being on a mission from God, without all the cool sax music and car chases.


----------



## Sasquatch

Out near Joshua Tree National Park doing some camping and polishing survival skills.

I love desert sunsets!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BookWorm

Joe Nardone is a retired teacher, turned historian who rediscovered the original Pony Express trail. I had the privilege of riding almost 300 miles of the trail through western Utah and most of Nevada. Three days I won't soon forget. He had these markers made and placed them himself at each of the trail stations along the trail. The magazine I worked for sponsored one of these near Sand Mountain NV, my wife and I sponsored the one 11 miles east of that. My brother and sister and I sponsored one in KS. There is a good chance I won't be remembered for making any movies, inventions or scandals... but all long as the end of the world doesn't destroy these steel trail markers, someone might see my name long after I die.

View attachment 82947


----------



## Sasquatch

BookWorm said:


> Joe Nardone is a retired teacher, turned historian who rediscovered the original Pony Express trail. I had the privilege of riding almost 300 miles of the trail through western Utah and most of Nevada. Three days I won't soon forget. He had these markers made and placed them himself at each of the trail stations along the trail. The magazine I worked for sponsored one of these near Sand Mountain NV, my wife and I sponsored the one 11 miles east of that. My brother and sister and I sponsored one in KS. There is a good chance I won't be remembered for making any movies, inventions or scandals... but all long as the end of the world doesn't destroy these steel trail markers, someone might see my name long after I die.
> 
> View attachment 82947


Pretty cool. Is there a site or something to be a sponsor? Definitely would be interested in preserving history.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BookWorm

Sasquatch said:


> Pretty cool. Is there a site or something to be a sponsor? Definitely would be interested in preserving history.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 @Sasquatch unless there is a new program, I don't think there is anything to sponsor now. These stakes/posts/markers were installed back in 2007 or 08. I lost touch with Joe, but if you ever did a search, there is an organization that he started that does preservation for the trail. I'm sure they could use the help if folks wanted to offer. Just don't know what they need.


----------



## Jammer Six

I'm surprised anyone thought the trail was lost.


----------



## BookWorm

So... did we really go there?


----------



## 23897

BookWorm said:


> So... did we really go there?
> 
> View attachment 82983


Well the Japanese think so. They sent a probe and seem disappointed to find remnants exactly where the US claimed to have walked.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo

BookWorm said:


> If you've ever heard of a Sobe bomb, this is what one looks like. Sitting around a campfire with fellow industry types... one walks up and places a glass bottle full of super unleaded into the fire. We all react as if it were a live grenade... 3-4 minutes later the night sky lights up along with a pulse of boom throughout camp. We sent a signal to the space station... the group at Pad 5 are still awake. I really miss those days.
> 
> View attachment 82899


GLAMIS BABY..
Please, stay in your camp with the sobe bombs.
We stay in the washes.


----------



## MisterMills357

*Or, you might be a raving lunatic; it is one or the other. Mister Mills calling Doctor Ford, are you all there? 
Hello? Hello? Is your phone off the hook? *


----------



## Tango2X

So, who put the flag there?
Who took the picture?


----------



## Smitty901

BookWorm said:


> The result of a craving to shoot some studio shots of a gun collection, sort of making a catalog of pics... a big boys toy catalog. :tango_face_smile:
> 
> View attachment 82863


 So is this collection just your weapons or are you collecting them?


----------



## Smitty901

Stuff you get away with when you have Grandchildren


----------



## BookWorm

just mine


----------



## BookWorm

I would prefer to believe we went. I love the idea that a group of people got together, made a plan to explore a new world, and a small group of brave men put it all on the line to take that bold step on behalf of us all. But, I can't explain why there are no stars in the background (sky) of any of the moon landing/exploring shots.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

BookWorm said:


> I would prefer to believe we went. I love the idea that a group of people got together, made a plan to explore a new world, and a small group of brave men put it all on the line to take that bold step on behalf of us all. But, I can't explain why there are no stars in the background (sky) of any of the moon landing/exploring shots.
> 
> View attachment 83013


My mother dated one of the engineers that designed the fenders for that.
So I'm sticking with we went there.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

One of those things you find on Amazon that just don't seem quite right.


----------



## BookWorm

*Big air*

Shot at the Little Sahara State Park outside of Waynoka OK in 2011. It's not that often you see a message written on the bottom of a sand rail. I didn't know it was there until I saw it in the air. The best part was the placement of the sun, reflecting light off the sandy surface made this a perfect exposure of the side of the car and the bottom. That was a very rare event. Whatever the case it makes for a great action shot with some humor.


----------



## Steve40th

Went on a very short hike up in Blue Ridge Mountains with my daughter. Good Times.
Little Duck is Duck Danger, obviously had people feeding him as he was following us around the pond.
Rough Ridge NC


----------



## BookWorm

We had just got her a week before. At this point we didn't know how stubborn she can be, she was just showing us her cute side. Who knew a dog could be stubborn.


----------



## 23897

Lunatic Wrench said:


> My mother dated one of the engineers that designed the fenders for that.
> So I'm sticking with we went there.


And my Mum printed off the colour prints from the original negative when it came to the UK. Every Kodak worker got a copy off the original negative.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

A project that has been on the drawing broad about a year. May 29th made the call and put it in motion. All that is left to do is mount it.
Hannigan Twin Classic. Every option and nice to have on it. No short cuts.



[url=https://flic.kr/p/2bC5oTD]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2bxR7Au]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2bxReuQ]


----------



## BookWorm

My wife planted some flowers that Monarchs enjoy. Last night there were 5-6 flying around said flowers, she went nutz telling me to get my camera...


----------



## Smitty901




----------



## BookWorm

A rock formation thought to be left by some oil field workers who had some fun with the heavy machinery before leaving the area. No idea what decade it was erected, but judging from the surroundings and other equipment of that time it could have been between 1940 -60.


----------



## Smitty901

The bike is complete, at home and 150 mile test ride went prefect . For course there is always more with a bike , few lights I want to change. Yes it is bigger than a Smartcar, holds a lot more people and a lot faster.


----------



## MisterMills357

Looks like somebody put a double or triple charge, in the brass during reloading, that is my guess.
http://photobucket.com/gallery/user/rugerbreath/media/bWVkaWFJZDoyNDQwODkx/?ref=


----------



## Tango2X

That is what it looks like to me
Hope no one was injured


----------



## BookWorm

Have these become illegal in your state?

View attachment 83125


----------



## Annie

Here's my new dog: the white-faced one. Here's My old dog is the one with the brows. The new guy needed a home. He's got this condition where all of the fur on his body fell off. It's called alopecia. I felt sorry for him because I don't think anybody would adopt a little guy like him on pet finder.com. There's too much competition out there, too many cuter and younger dogs. But he's doing okay here. The girls all like him. And my original dog seems to be okay with him too. Amazingly even my husband likes him. He seems to have an affinity for ugly dogs as I'm learning. The only one who doesn't like him too much is Granny. Oh well! I think she'll have to learn to love him.
















Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## BookWorm

I didn't ask if this burns gas or alcohol but I can see it goes fast and with some noise. I could just imagine how fun it would be in some sort of off-road buggy or sand rail. Would have to find a way to filter the incoming air... but boy would it be fun. Or, two of these in a nice long boat. That could be a fun way to spend $200 in racing fuel in an afternoon.


----------



## BookWorm

Does anyone remember IRL driver Paul Tracy? This is him in his Tatum sand rail, twin turbo LS7. During this photo shoot I asked him to:

Come up the hill, making a sharp right turn after passing me. As you come out of the turn, burp the throttle to lift the front end up for a few feet. What does he do? Comes up the hill, doesn't let off the gas, just turns hard right and goes around me on two wheels. He sets it down past me and stops on the hill facing down. I walk up to him ask him if that was your plan. He asks if I got that on film, I said yes. He says good, cause I think I may have pissed my pants.

end of story.


----------



## BookWorm

After spending a weekend at a sand dune facility, it's very common to be removing sand from just about every hole or crevice in your body for a few days after you get home. While you're there you don't seem to notice it much. It's not till you've been home for 24 hours and scratch an itch and find sand on your fingers that you wonder how that got there or is still there. But yet we still went back, time and time again to experience fun in the sand.


----------



## MisterMills357

BookWorm said:


> Have these become illegal in your state?
> 
> View attachment 83125


No, not that I know of anyway. I can buy a switchblade at the Wagon Wheel Flea Market, so those are still legal and popular here too; and I would think that there are Shuriken's for sale in that flea market some where . My next door neighbor made his own throwing spike, for inside the house defense.
I did not think too much of the idea, but I ain't everybody; so then I saw them at Cold Steel or somewhere. 
The home made darn dart must have been as heavy as a railroad spike, and it looked deadly; he stuck it into some plywood as a demo. It worked.



Annie said:


> Here's my new dog: the white-faced one. Here's My old dog is the one with the brows. The new guy needed a home. He's got this condition where all of the fur on his body fell off. It's called alopecia. I felt sorry for him because I don't think anybody would adopt a little guy like him on pet finder.com. There's too much competition out there, too many cuter and younger dogs. But he's doing okay here. The girls all like him. And my original dog seems to be okay with him too. Amazingly even my husband likes him. He seems to have an affinity for ugly dogs as I'm learning. The only one who doesn't like him too much is Granny. Oh well! I think she'll have to learn to love him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


You are very kind hearted, there are a lot of people, who would despise the poor little thing, and walk away. He is in good hands.


----------



## Annie

@MisterMills357 thanks. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## BookWorm

While working on the riverboats I dated a girl (for a short time) from Medford OR. We had 10 days of dry dock and she took me on a short 3 day tour of her region. This shot is near crater lake, diamond lake and Tokatee Falls. We were on snowmobiles, I was in knee deep snow and it was very cold. Saw some really great examples of mother nature at work on that trip.


----------



## StratMaster

BookWorm said:


> While working on the riverboats I dated a girl (for a short time) from Medford OR. We had 10 days of dry dock and she took me on a short 3 day tour of her region. This shot is near crater lake, diamond lake and Tokatee Falls. We were on snowmobiles, I was in knee deep snow and it was very cold. Saw some really great examples of mother nature at work on that trip.
> 
> View attachment 83267


Beautiful!

I spent a few days in the Crater Lake campground back in the '60's, man was that sweet... except for the bears of course. Yogi and Boo-Boo would waltz into your campsite with several friends and clean out your cooler while you watched helplessly from your station wagon LOL!


----------



## Smitty901

Rode in to Madison today. Purchased a wheel chair . Now Modifying to fit in the sidecar. The foot rest are not for this chair. Just finished re-engineering Them to work. The wheels are not quick release yet but I think it is something I can do. A few more mods and it will fit taken a part some. Dog is helping. My plan latter is to replace foot rest will foot rest from a motorcycle.


----------



## BookWorm

This was the first shot I ever had appear on the cover of a magazine. It wasn't a national publication (regional) but I was still very excited. You always remember your first!


----------



## Smitty901

Done for now. More mod's latter. The wheels fit in the trunk. The Foot rest just slip off and the Chair goes in behind the seat. About 21 pounds vs 47 pounds for her normal chair.


----------



## RedLion




----------



## BookWorm

In case nobody has ever seen an AR-15 lower before they are machined out. They start by looking like this, a solid piece of material and a few machines later they are ready to paint and then assemble.


----------



## BookWorm

For those of you city folks... don't be alarmed. These aren't from the mother ship. These machines are called "combines" they are driven by a single earthling and cut various forms of crops. In this photo, the two farm hands saw a photographer and got as close to each other as they could. Perhaps they thought their image would show up in the local newspaper. This crop is wheat. It was an average year, short growth but still ok yield.


----------



## The Tourist

These were the bikes I sold after my retinal surgery.


----------



## BookWorm

If a person could dig out a cave system in this soft lime stone... it could make one hell of a man cave and even a descent bug out spot. Temps maintain a comfortable level inside a cave.


----------



## BookWorm




----------



## BookWorm

I've never had anyone explain the need or attraction of a product that had rope wrapped tightly around it. What purpose does it serve? How does it improve it? Is it worth doing?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Kelloggs Zombie bites, Cup O Brains, Tyson finger snacks.
If it says Zombie on it I keep looking, my impression is it's going to be a low quality item even for Chinese made.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

In this instance of your Certified Zombie hatchet it makes it easier to hold onto, plus you have 10' of paracord handy to use as a leash once you chop off the Zombies arms and smash out it's remaining teeph.


----------



## Smitty901

Using some parts designed for a wheel chair Payton and I made a harness to assist her sitting up straight in the new sidecar. It works. Now we will put some miles on it and see if any improvements are needed.


----------



## BookWorm

If we could communicate with animals what do you think they would say to us? Would they ask us why we spend so much time on our phones? Would they wonder why we can't control our kids better? Would they ask us why so many of us are overweight? I doubt they's ask us to recommend a dentist.


----------



## Smitty901

0630 Monday Fall School day 33 degrees. 20 miles to school. grandson spent weekend with us. does it get any better. If we must grow old ,what better way than with grandchildren to share it with.
He is wrapped in his warm blanket and ready to go.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Removed a baseboard today in the 1907 house I'm remodeling and found this, best I can find it's from the 70's


----------



## Brexit

View attachment 85013


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

9 SPD bike patrol.


----------



## BookWorm

What do you imagine a mother monkey says to her little one?


----------



## BookWorm

Since I was out of touch with technology for a few days, here are some extra images in case anyone missed my random photos....

Do you see your favorite caliber? Can you name them from just from a side view?


----------



## BookWorm

Last pic post for today... a popular Sunday event.

Have you ever felt like you have somewhere to go, but just can't get motivated? Or... you can't seem to get started because of the person in front of you isn't moving as fast as you can? It's like your life is in the pits? You're not alone.


----------



## soyer38301

Look it's almost a pole barn 
And the parts for my house are inside.
















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## BookWorm

Has anyone heard the story of Shoe Tree in Nevada?

It dates back to the mid-late 1800s when a rich east coast guy brings his spoiled wife to the desert to show her the land he bought for her, to be her kingdom. She took one look at the desert wasteland, threw her boots over a tree limb and said to her husband, I'm not stepping foot in this place, now take me home... now. Now this tree has thousands of pairs of shoes tied in knots, hanging from it. In fact, one branch fell to the ground, with shoes covering it.

View attachment 87175


----------



## Smitty901

Shooting pumpkins (small ones) at 150 yards. 13 year old granddaughter nailing every one.


----------



## StratMaster

Smitty901 said:


> Shooting pumpkins (small ones) at 150 yards. 13 year old granddaughter nailing every one.


Awesome! Gotta stop those commie pumpkins from encroaching upon the perimeter!


----------



## StratMaster

BookWorm said:


> What do you imagine a mother monkey says to her little one?
> 
> View attachment 86167


Don't take any wooden bananas...


----------



## Smitty901

StratMaster said:


> Awesome! Gotta stop those commie pumpkins from encroaching upon the perimeter!


 One guess where my RPR is now. She has been training wit a few different .22's Marlin,Rug10/22 . Nice part the RPR stock adjust just right for her and the 6.5 creedmoore just doe not have a lot of recoil.


----------



## BookWorm

A Goat has a natural ability to look at you with a look of complete neutrality... you have no idea what they are thinking. I wish I had this ability to do this at times. You know... those people who you'd like to walk away from because they repeat themselves over and over... and still don't say much.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

BookWorm said:


> A Goat has a natural ability to look at you with a look of complete neutrality... you have no idea what they are thinking. I wish I had this ability to do this at times. You know... those people who you'd like to walk away from because they repeat themselves over and over... and still don't say much.
> 
> View attachment 87203


So you've met the the architect on my boathouse remodel project.


----------



## StratMaster

BookWorm said:


> A Goat has a natural ability to look at you with a look of complete neutrality... you have no idea what they are thinking. I wish I had this ability to do this at times. You know... those people who you'd like to walk away from because they repeat themselves over and over... and still don't say much.
> 
> View attachment 87203


This is the look my buddy Vince gets when he tries to pick up women...


----------



## Annie

BookWorm said:


> A Goat has a natural ability to look at you with a look of complete neutrality... you have no idea what they are thinking. I wish I had this ability to do this at times. You know... those people who you'd like to walk away from because they repeat themselves over and over... and still don't say much.
> 
> View attachment 87203


Goats be crazy.


----------



## BookWorm

The sound of sliding the action back, and forward again as a shell slips into the chamber is a sound so unique they made a ring tone for it. I once met a woman who said it was a turn on, just to hear the action of a pump shotgun. It was one of the only times I had no response, other than... "I see your point".


----------



## Annie

MisterMills357 said:


> No, not that I know of anyway. I can buy a switchblade at the Wagon Wheel Flea Market, so those are still legal and popular here too; and I would think that there are Shuriken's for sale in that flea market some where . My next door neighbor made his own throwing spike, for inside the house defense.
> I did not think too much of the idea, but I ain't everybody; so then I saw them at Cold Steel or somewhere.
> The home made darn dart must have been as heavy as a railroad spike, and it looked deadly; he stuck it into some plywood as a demo. It worked.
> 
> 
> You are very kind hearted, there are a lot of people, who would despise the poor little thing, and walk away. He is in good hands.


Left that little guy out in the yard on a line alone for about three minutes and he goes and gets himself stuck in the fish pound. I had to scoop him out by the collar of his wee little coat. He makes me laugh!


----------



## MisterMills357

Annie said:


> Left that little guy out in the yard on a line alone for about three minutes and he goes and gets himself stuck in the fish pound. I had to scoop him out by the collar of his wee little coat. He makes me laugh!


He sounds animated, and I am sure that he is a handful; but try to overlook his faults, and love him anyway. I am sure that he is easy to love though; and you may be the only one that he was meant for. 
God does that from time to time.


----------



## BookWorm

Is it weird that a leopard was looking at some little kids, licking its lips and walking towards the fence?


----------



## Denton

BookWorm said:


> Is it weird that a leopard was looking at some little kids, licking its lips and walking towards the fence?
> 
> View attachment 87989


Funny. I have no need for domestic cats but I love the wild ones.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

BookWorm said:


> Is it weird that a leopard was looking at some little kids, licking its lips and walking towards the fence?
> 
> View attachment 87989


GrubHub delivered snacks.
.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Been a cold drizzly day today, this makes for a perfect end to the day, got a whiskey water sitting just to my left.

View attachment 87993


----------



## AquaHull




----------



## hawgrider

AquaHull said:


> View attachment 88059


All done grinding stumps eh!


----------



## Prepared One

BookWorm said:


> The sound of sliding the action back, and forward again as a shell slips into the chamber is a sound so unique they made a ring tone for it. I once met a woman who said it was a turn on, just to hear the action of a pump shotgun. It was one of the only times I had no response, other than... "I see your point".
> 
> View attachment 87785


Say there......uhhh....you wouldn't happen to still have her phone number, by chance, would ya? :devil:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

A random harvest scene, phone picture.


----------



## StratMaster

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Been a cold drizzly day today, this makes for a perfect end to the day, got a whiskey water sitting just to my left.
> 
> View attachment 87993


There's a dude sneaking in your window over there though...


----------



## Smitty901

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> A random harvest scene, phone picture.
> 
> View attachment 88115


 The Soybeans are all off here. Busy time around here. Now I can set up for some different shots in the back yard.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

StratMaster said:


> There's a dude sneaking in your window over there though...


That's what buckshots for, don't even have to look up from the laptop.


----------



## Smitty901

Lunatic Wrench said:


> That's what buckshots for, don't even have to look up from the laptop.


 He would have never got to the window.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Smitty901 said:


> He would have never got to the window.


After our 125 blk lab passed we went the other way. Little Roger, on the left who recently departed us, and now just Roxie don't have quite the right affect, hence the buckshot.


----------



## BookWorm

Every sport has penalties, fouls, flags, etc but there is never any mention of expressions. Just about every sport that has need for quick reactions or a surge of energy also comes with a facial expression that can often be funny. It's not that common in football to see the expression, could be why I liked this shot. Tennis is another good one for some hilarious facial expressions.


----------



## BookWorm

Prepared One said:


> Say there......uhhh....you wouldn't happen to still have her phone number, by chance, would ya? :devil:


Nope, she was engaged at the time I got that quote... to a guy who loved to slide his action for her. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench




----------



## BookWorm

What is it about a man in uniform that women love... women of all ages...

View attachment 88275


----------



## BookWorm

Do those who climb rocks look at them as life challenges? The bigger the rock, the more determined they are to get over or around them. Do we face challenges or let them get the best of us? Do we feel we must face these challenges alone, or with a team of like minded people?


----------



## Smitty901

BookWorm said:


> Do those who climb rocks look at them as life challenges? The bigger the rock, the more determined they are to get over or around them. Do we face challenges or let them get the best of us? Do we feel we must face these challenges alone, or with a team of like minded people?
> 
> View attachment 88879


 My son in law see them rocks as something his jeep was make to try and climb. It does not always make it.


----------



## BookWorm

Anyone else feel it would be fun to just hammer the gas and skip by Monday... Tuesday... and Wednesday? But if you drove like this, could be hard to see when to start slowing down for Friday...


----------



## Smitty901

We'll get it out and try again.

















better luck tomorrow


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Smitty901 said:


> We'll get it out and try again.
> https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...69d1540833747t-random-picture-thread-tony.jpg


I think you need to adjust your ballast, Jeeps listing to starboard.

Just say'n


----------



## BookWorm

If anyone is friends with Megyn Kelly, and if she's looking for head shots to update her resume... let me know. Have camera will travel. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## inceptor

BookWorm said:


> If anyone is friends with Megyn Kelly, and if she's looking for head shots to update her resume... let me know. Have camera will travel. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> View attachment 89235


She has a head?


----------



## Smitty901

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I think you need to adjust your ballast, Jeeps listing to starboard.
> 
> Just say'n


 That is my son in law , the is tame stuff compared to the stuff he gets into.


----------



## soyer38301

inceptor said:


> She has a head?


She has a head...its just empty 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## BookWorm

Nature can be a mystery... and the various animals that cover this planet even more so. How often do we stop to enjoy some of the simplest creatures, whether or not if we understand why they are here or their function.


----------



## BookWorm

One of the most famous rocks in north America. First made famous by Ansel Adams almost 100 (?) years ago. Now people try (and succeed) to climb it, just because it's there.


----------



## Smitty901

Why a sidecar. Payton on her way to truck n treat our Church version of Halloween trick or treat.


----------



## BookWorm

Are Preppers the ones who stand out in a crowd... because they stand up and are more aware of what is around them? Do the Sheeple often tilt their heads down, wasting away looking at their phones... as their life goes by...


----------



## BookWorm

Back when I was enjoying my career, I joined my second magazine as an Assc. editor. Thought it was going to be a great thing. Could have been if the editor wasn't a dip shit. He thought it was better to have me switch to using a canon, instead of Nikon, cause he thought they were better. I had a week to get the feel for it. (for those who don't know, Canon and Nikon controls are reverse from each other) This was the first shoot with that Canon, not easy nor did I enjoy it, but got some good results.


----------



## BookWorm

Does this image make you think of a certain movie from 40 years ago, starring a young Mel Gibson who was always looking for his next tank of gas? Who would have thought a resident of the desert would wear a leather coat when she walks her dogs.


----------



## 23897

Hey Sas...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch

fangfarrier said:


> Hey Sas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only problem is this Californian would fire back.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor

Sasquatch said:


> Only problem is this Californian would fire back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You would be one of a few. Most would scream.

Gun training in CA.


----------



## Sasquatch

inceptor said:


> You would be one of a few. Most would scream.
> 
> Gun training in CA.


I know I'm a diamond in the rough here.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BookWorm

Would you live in a cave if given the choice? If you answered yes, but your wife said no, would it then be called a man cave? Maybe that's how the name came to be, from the first bachelor cave man.


----------



## BookWorm

It won't be long until we're singing Christmas music, drinking eggnog and seeing the Nutcracker advertised. If you haven't seen the dancers on their toes and dancing to the sounds of the season... go see it just once. You might enjoy the culture.


----------



## soyer38301

Outside of the pole barn finally done. Few things to tidy up, then put the solar panels on the roof and hook them up.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench




----------



## BookWorm

Taken at Sand Mountain, NV home of a 500 ft dune and a piece of history, a Pony Express Trail station at the entrance to the facility. Sometimes you'll see fast sand rails and pretty blondes too.


----------



## A Watchman

BookWorm said:


> Taken at Sand Mountain, NV home of a 500 ft dune and a piece of history, a Pony Express Trail station at the entrance to the facility. Sometimes you'll see fast sand rails and pretty blondes too.
> 
> View attachment 93143


Would you look at the rims on that puppy, huh? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## StratMaster

Lol..............

View attachment 93165


----------



## Smitty901

How this Grandfather does Daycare on a no School day.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Smitty901 said:


> We'll get it out and try again.











You really should call your city alderman, those potholes are getting a wee out of hand for a residential neighborhood.


----------



## 23897

Interesting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

It's always amazed me that the Brits were a or pretty much "the" super power of epic proportion for such a small country.


----------



## Smitty901

Lunatic Wrench said:


> It's always amazed me that the Brits were a or pretty much "the" super power of epic proportion for such a small country.


They had a good military at a time most of the world did not. They also in many cases moved in and became part of the community. The never really had the hold on America history wants you to be think. It fell apart pretty quick and easy when they really tired to run the show.


----------



## admin

I got rained on a lot during my vacation time, but still had fun.


----------



## Smitty901

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> View attachment 93183
> 
> 
> You really should call your city alderman, those potholes are getting a wee out of hand for a residential neighborhood.


 Just a side note, the 10 year old boy sitting in the sidecar is the son of the man that put that jeep in the water then pulled it out. He should grow up living an interesting life.


----------



## BookWorm

Over the Thanksgiving day weekend, we took a trip to the Houston area to visit friends we've not seen since 2004. One of them has a 47 ft sailboat, we stayed 3 nights on it and I learned to sail!! I got 30 minutes behind the wheel and got to tack once! I now have one more special talent..realizing nothing happens too fast on a sail boat, fastest speed we reached was 5.8 knots, best I got was 4.2 during my 30 minutes.


----------



## soyer38301

Thanksgiving dinner...along with turkey and prime rib....
BTW we were feeding 30 family and friends...









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## BookWorm

Another shot from my holiday weekend in TX. At the marina where they perform inspections and repairs to boats needing them. It's not that often you get to see a sailboat out of the water. For anyone who never has... this is the part you never get to see.


----------



## RedLion

For POTUS......











> Donald J. Trump
> ✔ @realDonaldTrump
> 
> Brenda Snipes, in charge of voting in Broward County, Florida, was just spotted wearing a beautiful dress with 300 I VOTED signs on it. Just kidding, she is a fine, very honorable and highly respected voting tactician!
> 
> 60.9K
> 9:38 PM - Nov 27, 2018


----------



## The Tourist

I needed a new knife, so I decided to see how far I could go. Here's what a 15 dollar knife looks like after 300 dollars worth of time and materials.

(I always take the 'glamor shot' of the edge on the Queen's eye. Then you know there are no flaws. A Number 10 scalpel is about 25,000 grit. This cheap knife is approximately 3 million grit. This is very important. If you wear the junk I do, you're always snipping loose threads...)

Click on the picture to enlarge, it gets scarier.


----------



## hawgrider

The Tourist said:


> I needed a new knife, so I decided to see how far I could go. Here's what a 15 dollar knife looks like after 300 dollars worth of time and materials.
> 
> (I always take the 'glamor shot' of the edge on the Queen's eye. Then you know there are no flaws. A Number 10 scalpel is about 25,000 grit. This cheap knife is approximately 3 million grit. This is very important. If you wear the junk I do, you're always snipping loose threads...)
> 
> Click on the picture to enlarge, it gets scarier.
> 
> View attachment 93703


Its still a butt ugly knife. Sorry but is freakin ugly.


----------



## The Tourist

hawgrider said:


> Its still a butt ugly knife. Sorry but is freakin ugly.


"Ugly" doesn't both me, but "useful" is my goal.

The knife also has a prying tool on the butt end, affixed with two large fasteners. Perfect for opening a paint can or getting under the metal bead of a motorcycle tire.

I have lots of pretty knives. They sit on the shelf.


----------



## White Shadow

That's pretty amazing. Personally, I still fail to get blades sharp enough to not be dangerously dull.


----------



## The Tourist

Reply *@Hawgrider*

As you know, I agree that the Kershaw Barge doesn't win points on beauty. However, I have sold 40 to 50 within the last month alone. If there was going to be a "Knife of the Year," I'd say the Barge deserves it.

Now here's something you might find funny. The Barge appeals to two demographics, women and *preppers*. In fact, Kershaw spent big bucks putting a full page color advertisement on the back of a knife magazine showing a rough and tumble prepper stripping wood off a branch for kindling. As for women, I think they like the prybar feature, which I have shown below. These women work at Barnes & Noble, and they must take a shift in the shipping department just like the men. Now, I give them these knives; the blade cuts the incoming boxes all day long, and if those big copper staples are part of the box, the women can pry them out safely.

As you can see, the knife is built like a tank, and if you break something--which is unlikely--the knife can be disassembled and re-built. It is assembled with some of the biggest fasteners I have ever seen on a knife.

Click on the picture to enlarge.


----------



## hawgrider

The Tourist said:


> Reply *@Hawgrider*
> 
> As you know, I agree that the Kershaw Barge doesn't win points on beauty. However, I have sold 40 to 50 within the last month alone. If there was going to be a "Knife of the Year," I'd say the Barge deserves it.
> 
> Now here's something you might find funny. The Barge appeals to two demographics, women and *preppers*. In fact, Kershaw spent big bucks putting a full page color advertisement on the back of a knife magazine showing a rough and tumble prepper stripping wood off a branch for kindling. As for women, I think they like the prybar feature, which I have shown below. These women work at Barnes & Noble, and they must take a shift in the shipping department just like the men. Now, I give them these knives; the blade cuts the incoming boxes all day long, and if those big copper staples are part of the box, the women can pry them out safely.
> 
> As you can see, the knife is built like a tank, and if you break something--which is unlikely--the knife can be disassembled and re-built. It is assembled with some of the biggest fasteners I have ever seen on a knife.
> 
> Click on the picture to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 93711


Those screws loosen up and fall out... Junk 
there's nothing like a good old fashioned fixed blade or an old buck folder.


----------



## The Tourist

Fair enough. If one folder ever is returned to me for loose/missing screws, I shall photograph it and report it.

I can understand the loyalty to fixed blades. I use TOPS and Bradfords.


----------



## hawgrider

The Tourist said:


> Fair enough. If one folder ever is returned to me for loose/missing screws, I shall photograph it and report it.
> 
> I can understand the loyalty to fixed blades. I use TOPS and Bradfords.


Mostly I'm just yanking your chain.

I don't own one of those. But I hear Kershaw has a pretty good reputation.

But I am old school as far as what's appealing to me and the tacticool stuff has no appeal to me.


----------



## The Tourist

hawgrider said:


> Mostly I'm just yanking your chain.


LOL, I wondered why you disliked a knife no one else can break. It's not in the tactical sphere. This is a more "form follows function" knife. I own one, and I usually carry it when I running errands on the weekend and I never know what I'll need.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench




----------



## stevekozak

hawgrider said:


> Those screws loosen up and fall out... Junk
> there's nothing like a good old fashioned fixed blade or an old buck folder.


That looks like a good way to wear a hole in your pocket, fast.


----------



## BookWorm

That was FUNNY...



RedLion said:


> For POTUS......
> 
> View attachment 93701


----------



## RedLion




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Smitty901

hawgrider said:


> Those screws loosen up and fall out... Junk
> there's nothing like a good old fashioned fixed blade or an old buck folder.


Loctite they aint coming loose ever


----------



## Smitty901

Just some thing to think about.


----------



## BookWorm

This may very well be the last photo I post this year. I wanted to make it a good one.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

A little bit of a gloomy morning looking over the Fauntleroy ferry terminal across to Vashon and Southworth, but still pretty.









Later that day the sun came out, Hey, it's Seattle.


----------



## Smitty901

19 degrees no wind just have to.



[url=https://flic.kr/p/2baJre5]


----------



## Tango2X

Used to ride the Vashon ferry when I needed to get there early


----------



## admin

Drinking my morning coffee from my camping mug so that I can close my eyes and imagine sitting by the campfire.


----------



## MisterMills357

View attachment 94871


I saw a hawk today, near Tyrone Square Mall, and I nearly walked right up to him, trying to get a close-up. He was about 2 feet tall, and he was the most handsome bird that I have seen up close. I know that there are people on the forum who lose chickens to critters like this, but he was a magnificent bird.

BTW: that is a pic that I got off the web, my pictures were not close up enough, to show detail. But, that hawk could have been twins with this one.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Watched the fog roll in from the South Sound this morning at a rather quick rate, 15-20 mph I'd guesstimate.


----------



## admin

If I take a picture of my Fitbit Versa from my iPhone XS Max, does that make me a geek or just a gadget addict?


----------



## SGG

Smitty901 said:


> 19 degrees no wind just have to.
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2baJre5]


I've done 28°! We just got hit with 15 + inches of snow that started on Friday, the roads are clear I almost rode my bike, but I chickened out


----------



## Smitty901

SGG said:


> I've done 28°! We just got hit with 15 + inches of snow that started on Friday, the roads are clear I almost rode my bike, but I chickened out


 Next season I am going with a Car tire on the bike rear. I may get an extra Rim and have a studded one for snow. The sidecar already use a Car tire.


----------



## soyer38301

Newest purchase  91/30 mosin























Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357

Cricket said:


> If I take a picture of my Fitbit Versa from my iPhone XS Max, does that make me a geek or just a gadget addict?
> 
> View attachment 94953


A geek, hey it was a 50/50 chance, so I went with geek.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Cricket said:


> If I take a picture of my Fitbit Versa from my iPhone XS Max, does that make me a geek or just a gadget addict?


Depends on how long you stood in line for it.


----------



## Smitty901

Snow plow driver did such a good job I had to ride. 10 degrees when I left 14 when I got back it was fun.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

View attachment 94989


----------



## BookWorm

Do you see your favorite caliber?


----------



## MisterMills357

This is the Scientology building in Clearwater, and it is always busy there, it always a bustle. And I can't figure out why there are people bustling at 10 PM, but there are.
They are a strange bunch, and I think that they are trying to work their way to Heaven. Because sometime, at 10 PM, it looks like 10 AM around there, with people being busy.


----------



## MisterMills357

BookWorm said:


> Do you see your favorite caliber?
> 
> View attachment 94999


I see a couple of favorites, the 9mm & .45 Auto.


----------



## BookWorm

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 95001
> 
> This is the Scientology building in Clearwater, and it is always busy there, it always a bustle. And I can't figure out why there are people bustling at 10 PM, but there are.
> They are a strange bunch, and I think that they are trying to work their way to Heaven. Because sometime, at 10 PM, it looks like 10 AM around there, with people being busy.


They are a strange bunch...


----------



## Smitty901

No picture for a reason. It is officially cold here now -2 degrees that is 2 below zero . I can deal with cold and if forced to a lot colder than that but when it hits below zero I admit it is cold. Soon we will get two Grandchildren out the door for church and off into the cold we will go.
Even the Dog came back in very quickly this morning. I wonder if the bike will start?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Packed up and moving across town


----------



## 23897

Smitty901 said:


> No picture for a reason. It is officially cold here now -2 degrees that is 2 below zero . I can deal with cold and if forced to a lot colder than that but when it hits below zero I admit it is cold. Soon we will get two Grandchildren out the door for church and off into the cold we will go.
> Even the Dog came back in very quickly this morning. I wonder if the bike will start?


Is this Fahrenheit, Celsius or Centigrade?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> Is this Fahrenheit, Celsius or Centigrade?
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fahrenheit. We are Muricans! :vs_laugh:


----------



## bigwheel

Reminds me of an old physics prof in College in West Texas. He say..."Folks..we dont use metrics in the US all you need to remember is a fly weighs about a gram and a fliies turd weighs about a milligram." He was the ex basketball coach who taught the class for the PE and History Majors. Now I had a dumb pal who signed up for the other class for Physics Majors. He flunked the class. They knew about all kinds of odd stuff over there. Everybody told him..dont do it. Physics would satisfy the math requiements. Whew.


----------



## 23897

Denton said:


> Fahrenheit. We are Muricans! :vs_laugh:


Oh!
-19c in real money!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

fangfarrier said:


> Is this Fahrenheit, Celsius or Centigrade?
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Fahrenheit doing it the right way


----------



## 23897

Smitty901 said:


> Fahrenheit doing it the right way


You do know the US is the ONLY country in the world that uses it as standard don't you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> You do know the US is the ONLY country in the world that uses it as standard don't you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. That's because we are a complicated people. Anyone can grasp the notion of zero degrees being the point of water freezing, but it takes a sharper mind to visualize 32 degrees being the point of water freezing. 
That's how we roll.

On a side note, I think I was in elementary school when "they" decided we should switch over to the metric system. It was met with extreme apathy. Could that have been because the American football field is measured in yards? I don't know.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Denton said:


> On a side note, I think I was in elementary school when "they" decided we should switch over to the metric system. It was met with extreme apathy. Could that have been because the American football field is measured in yards? I don't know.


I remember, I think they started teaching it for a bit along with imperial for the big conversion.


----------



## Smitty901

Yea but we did put men on the moon while most of the rest of the world could not even find it.


----------



## SDF880

fangfarrier said:


> You do know the US is the ONLY country in the world that uses it as standard don't you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're good at knowing what 9 and 10MM are along with 5.56 and 7.62!


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## hawgrider

StratMaster said:


> View attachment 95051


Big Daddy Roth


----------



## Robie

StratMaster said:


> View attachment 95051


I had forgotten all about RatFink.
I had a model of him and his bike growing up.


----------



## BookWorm

If a flag could cry over how its people are acting, would it look like this?


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster

View attachment 95075


----------



## StratMaster

View attachment 95077


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Ummmm, hmmmm


----------



## StratMaster

A public service reminder that colonoscopies save lives!

View attachment 95153


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Piratesailor

Sunset over my back property. Barn is in the background.


----------



## StratMaster

Just to update everyone... moving this close to Kalifornia has inspired me. I now identify as "Mrs. Ed" the talking transvestite horse.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Cell phone pic doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Michael_Js

My wife's morning then evening shots from yesterday:
















Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Sasquatch

This cracks me up but I'm guessing you guys can appreciate it as well.

California politics









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench




----------



## StratMaster

Times sure have changed...









Border patrol officers circa 1920's, trying to keep a fugitive in the US.


----------



## admin

It was 75 stunningly beautiful degrees today so I spent it outdoors.

View attachment 95373


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

I know this is just a dusting for what you Back Easters get.
Supposed to stay below freezing today, should make for some fun tomorrow.
I made my staff meeting this AM but most of the crews can't get in so we called a snow day.









I don't need to be on the road with these morons anyway. This one didn't even get out of the apt. complex.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Ventured out today to see what the road conditions were like and figure out if I was going to try and work tomorrow.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Someone enjoyed the snow. We had to nearly drag her into the house everyday.


----------



## admin

You would think by now (6 years) I would know better than to "just look" at the new mods in my favorite vape shop.

Somehow I ended up with another one...


----------



## Smitty901

It is really dirty right now ,riding in snow and Ice. Those that know a bit about motorcycles , notice the shift lever ? it now has reverse.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Cricket said:


> You would think by now (6 years) I would know better than to "just look" at the new mods in my favorite vape shop.
> 
> Somehow I ended up with another one...
> 
> View attachment 95951


Is that the new Drag?


----------



## admin

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Is that the new Drag?


Yeah. I have been wanting to get it since it came out. They happened to have the perfect color for me.


----------



## admin

Cricket said:


> Yeah. I have been wanting to get it since it came out. They happened to have the perfect color for me.


Sadly, 3 months from now there will be another one I want. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Cricket said:


> Yeah. I have been wanting to get it since it came out. They happened to have the perfect color for me.


I'm still using my little Eleaf Istick TC40's gotta be 3 years now, or my YiHi mod I built from scratch.


----------



## StratMaster

Cricket said:


> Sadly, 3 months from now there will be another one I want. :vs_laugh:


hey, we all need ONE bad habit.


----------



## archangel




----------



## Smitty901

Ok I know it is filthy dirty. riding in snow and ice will do that. It is now what they call now days darkside. Car tire on the rear. A 195/60-R16 and it came out almost prefect match and no issues.


----------



## Smitty901

Cold or not , sometimes you have to go for a ride. Turn off the news and just go. 10 degrees but it was worth it.


----------



## admin

Happiness is when your kid brings you your favorite coffee from On The Grind to start your day!


----------



## SGG

The white lager is a great beer imo


----------



## Smitty901

SGG said:


> The white lager is a great beer imo


 More of the jeep would be nice.


----------



## SGG

We've only had it a couple of weeks, but I love it. Gf picked it out. 35 inch tires on 20 inch wheels is what made the gf fall in love


----------



## hawgrider

SGG said:


> We've only had it a couple of weeks, but I love it. Gf picked it out. 35 inch tires on 20 inch wheels is what made the gf fall in love


Very nice! Lots of fun to be had in that. Time to hit the trails!


----------



## hawgrider

Smitty901 said:


> Ok I know it is filthy dirty. riding in snow and ice will do that. It is now what they call now days darkside. Car tire on the rear. A 195/60-R16 and it came out almost prefect match and no issues.


The Gold Wing crowd has been doing the car tire thing for a decade or so now. Personally I wouldn't have done it to my Harley but you have the side hack so it might work pretty good.


----------



## Smitty901

hawgrider said:


> The Gold Wing crowd has been doing the car tire thing for a decade or so now. Personally I wouldn't have done it to my Harley but you have the side hack so it might work pretty good.


 I doubt it is something I would do on two wheels, But the bike does not lean with a sidecar different world of riding.


----------



## Smitty901

Payton done well today Second in her Public reading competition. And her friend took first.


----------



## Smitty901

How a Cat walks in the snow and leaves on one foot print. Some already know this but it is down right amazing when you think about it. Watch how each foot steps perfectly in the others print.


----------



## Smitty901

The fun begins . Time to turn this. Into this.


----------



## huntntrap

Came across this today..









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> We've only had it a couple of weeks, but I love it. Gf picked it out. 35 inch tires on 20 inch wheels is what made the gf fall in love


Your girlfriend has good taste, well except &#8230; maybe not in Men, huh? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

I believe the high peak to the right is The Brothers on the Olympic mountains.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench




----------



## Boss Dog

It's springtime!







I


----------



## MisterMills357

Rush has a way of getting to the crux of things, and he is right, there must be serious investigations, of the FBI, Hillary, Obama and some Democrat Congress members.








That's what you think Omar Taliban, there are ways to straighten you out. Just keep pushing your luck, and find out the hard way, what the Second Amendment is for.


----------



## archangel




----------



## archangel




----------



## archangel




----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Was down on the canal today at my tin benders shop, on the way out I saw this little tug boat.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

From near the top of the West Seattle bridge.
It's hard to get a good shot at 50mph w/o hitting the guardrail.


----------



## Smitty901

Working on a sidecar rig for someone else. His first time messing with one. Almost done.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench




----------



## watcher

8301 said:


> I see those turkeys from the front porch, but they can be a bit of work to pluck.


Skin them...


----------



## Smitty901

It is road worthy.


----------



## SGG

Couldn't sell it in one piece, so I'm parting out the VMAX. I've only listed 8 items, but the total is over $1,000 already. Barely even got a $1,000 offer on a clean running VMAX. Sad.


----------



## Boss Dog

Guess what season it is!?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Boss Dog said:


> Guess what season it is!?
> View attachment 96967
> 
> View attachment 96969


I'll take a stab at it, allergy season?

I can almost smell the blossoms from here.


----------



## Boss Dog

Wrench, LOL, you got it! 
Incidentally, before I get my CPAP I had the worst sinuses in the world. I was allergic to absolutely everything. now almost nothing bothers me except the absolute worst, cat and rabbit fur.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Boss Dog said:


> Wrench, LOL, you got it!
> Incidentally, before I get my CPAP I had the worst sinuses in the world. I was allergic to absolutely everything. now almost nothing bothers me except the absolute worst, cat and rabbit fur.


I've never really suffered from allergies, not bad as in sinus headache, although the cottonwoods give me a slight runny nose.


----------



## admin

In early October I am going to be a grandmother for the NINTH time!


----------



## archangel

Was going to post this 3 days ago, lost that thought:vs_snail:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

I'm installing some copper base molding and backsplash with no mechanical fasteners at my house boat project.


----------



## Sasquatch

Workin' hard today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG

Good paying side work is always nice


----------



## Smitty901

The sidecar install for a friend on a 750 Harley street is finished. After a few minor adjustments to fit him it was out on the town. Some instruction on how to Drive one and instruction about his it is good to go. Little over a year from when he got the idea, decided to do it saved the cash and we finished it.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench




----------



## Lunatic Wrench




----------



## Smitty901

Made it home.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Brrrrrr......... I hear bikes out of late, still too cold for a wuss like me.


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## MisterMills357

It won't cause her death, and that is what she is concerned about; her sugar daddy will always feed her, whoever he is. SHE IS SOCK PUPPET & A FRAUD!


----------



## MaterielGeneral

SGG said:


> We've only had it a couple of weeks, but I love it. Gf picked it out. 35 inch tires on 20 inch wheels is what made the gf fall in love


Is that correct 10 mpg? I thought my F150 sucked at 14 mpg. I have been wanting to get another Jeep for a while now but damn.


----------



## SGG

MaterielGeneral said:


> Is that correct 10 mpg? I thought my F150 sucked at 14 mpg. I have been wanting to get another Jeep for a while now but damn.


I don't think the Speedo has been corrected since the larger tires were installed, it's not getting great mileage but it's probably better than 10


----------



## MaterielGeneral

SGG said:


> I don't think the Speedo has been corrected since the larger tires were installed, it's not getting great mileage but it's probably better than 10


Yeah, I didn't think about that.


----------



## SGG

MaterielGeneral said:


> Yeah, I didn't think about that.


I'm trying to convince the girlfriend to buy a tuner for it, "to correct the speedo" a little bit more power would be nice. Also right now it's recording less miles than what we are actually traveling.


----------



## Piratesailor

Lunatic Wrench said:


> View attachment 96889


Is it going to San Francisco? Hear they might need it with their poop issue... or is it for pelosi. Lol


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Lunatic Wrench




----------



## SGT E

I took this photo while waiting at the local VA waiting on a seat to become available.... Those morgue assholes are slow...


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Illini Warrior




----------



## MisterMills357

AMEN! Lock them up!








...
This is a diagram of the planned development in Charlotte; when I moved there in 1986, the tallest building was 40 floors, it was the old NCNB tower.
That one is right under the H, in this shot.


----------



## Tango2X

Ok---what??


----------



## SGG

Pictures plural this time. Everyone is telling me it's sad parting out a motorcycle, but I'm having a great time and making a lot of money. One part might end up on a Vmax in Kazakhstan if they pay up for shipping, and that's really cool.


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Not quite sure what make of this vessel.
A motorized dock with a mast?


----------



## StratMaster

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Not quite sure what make of this vessel.
> A motorized dock with a mast?
> 
> View attachment 97895


It's one of the new homeless barges in San Fran?


----------



## Sasquatch

It's all fun and games until...
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Had these two jokers watching me load some lumber up to the roof.


----------



## Annie

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Had these two jokers watching me load some lumber up to the roof.
> 
> View attachment 97909


Lovely day.


----------



## Annie

SGG said:


> Pictures plural this time. Everyone is telling me it's sad parting out a motorcycle, but I'm having a great time and making a lot of money. One part might end up on a Vmax in Kazakhstan if they pay up for shipping, and that's really cool.


Loving the bottom pic of your furry throw pillows... And OL Guadalupe. :vs_love:


----------



## Slippy

A rare sighting of the nearly extinct and vanishing Lawn Jockey...in this case, it appears to be a Porch Jockey, not to be confused with the ************ an altogether different breed...


----------



## Boss Dog

My mom had a cement figure of a little black boy fishing holding a pole in his hands, in a sitting position, heavy rascal. She had painted him herself and he was sitting on a short wall in her fenced backyard. He disappeared one night, I hate Section 8 housing. That's why I let the old big dog out in the front yard once in a while. So folks can see him.


----------



## Elvis

Sasquatch said:


> It's all fun and games until...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Best laugh I've had all week.


----------



## SGT E

Breaking News on CNN !


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## 23897

Illegal Canadian Immigrant stopped by Patriotic American.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Denton

StratMaster said:


> View attachment 98073


Been meddling in @Sasquatch 's head, have you?


----------



## StratMaster

Denton said:


> Been meddling in @Sasquatch 's head, have you?


Oh, I try hard to avoid THAT LOL.


----------



## StratMaster

View attachment 98145


----------



## StratMaster

View attachment 98149


THANKS to all who served!


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Smitty901

Rode the new section or the Foot Hills Park way and the missing link Bridge in TN. No way any one picture will do it justice. If you get a chnace to see the view do it.


----------



## Smitty901

The tree of shame on Deals gap aka The Dragon keeps filling up.


----------



## Smitty901

Missing link


----------



## Illini Warrior

StratMaster said:


>


must be some natural instinct that the bird is trying to crack it open on a hard surface - that's really weird ....


----------



## Smitty901

Riding Deals Gap aka The Dragon


----------



## Smitty901

When you come around a corner on a narrow one lane trail and met a Black bear almost nose to nose. And she makes it clear you are not welcome. You will say putting a reverse in was a good investment. Then as you are backing up the cubs expose them self. You back up some more and take a few pictures at a safer distance.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Tourists, 
yes that is a human powered paddle boat.


----------



## Robie

Random video...


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Hey everyone, we'er moving the BBQ party over here
<----------------


----------



## SGG

What a good boy


----------



## Smitty901

Proof you can put a 15 inch car tire on the rear of a Harley Street.
DSCN1265 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## bigwheel

This one seemed sorta funny.


----------



## Slippy

Summer done come to Slippy Lodge! Its 90 degrees in the shade at 6 pm! Got a little bit of tractor work tomorrow am so I better get out early...


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Walked out of the lumber yard yesterday and noticed this.
A sea of white Chevy's and a non conformist in the middle.









Oh the non conformist would be me.


----------



## The Tourist

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Oh the non conformist would be me.


Well, who can blame you? OJ Simpson and Al Cowlings just about bankrupted anyone who bought a big, white truck, be that Bronco or Chevy.


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Mad Trapper

From a Settlers Day Parade Float SD


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Chipper

Trail cam??


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Chipper said:


> Trail cam??


Just another flasher running around the park.


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## bigwheel

StratMaster said:


> View attachment 98883


Or as old Marion Morrison might say. At least we didnt eat Tide Pods back in the good old days.


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357

Dumb and Dumber Strike Again, With Impeccable Logic. [NOT!]


----------



## MisterMills357

Irony at its finest.


----------



## Sasquatch

Mmhmm.....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster

Sasquatch said:


> Mmhmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie




----------



## Deebo

Glamis Sand Dunes 2018 March I think..


----------



## Deebo




----------



## Deebo

View attachment 98997

My youngest son, 12 in Roswell NM a few weekends ago.


----------



## Deebo

mistermills357 said:


> View attachment 98901
> 
> dumb and dumber strike again, with impeccable logic. [not!]


what to soon?


----------



## Deebo




----------



## bigwheel

Trump is always right.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

My little Toyota uni-body tinker toy.


----------



## StratMaster

bigwheel said:


> Trump is always right.
> View attachment 99013


Just give it up... you don't wanna get strafed by Big Dubbayou!


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Smitty901

Need to figure out how to mount it. I am not carrying it very far.


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Knucklhead

Smitty901 said:


> Need to figure out how to mount it. I am not carrying it very far.


How about keeping it inside the glovebox?


----------



## Robie




----------



## hawgrider

Robie said:


> View attachment 99125


If that broad can't control her thunder tongue they are going to have to cancel the Barney show..... think of the children!


----------



## watcher

Another dull evening..


----------



## SGG

Remodeling my house and found some cool wallpaper


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## SGG

Little bit more of the remodel. Still a long ways to go. Cast iron floor grates are awesome.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Swang by my house boat project to gear up to start phase 2 and saw this guy standing around doin much of nuttin.


----------



## Sasquatch

They're also magically delicious.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

I can not copy the picture . So it must be linked to. But this is one of the best , coolest , moments caught on camera.

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/orlando-pride-soccer-player-carson-pickett-fan-toddler-arm


----------



## 23897

Smitty901 said:


> I can not copy the picture . So it must be linked to. But this is one of the best , coolest , moments caught on camera.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/sports/orlando-pride-soccer-player-carson-pickett-fan-toddler-arm


Here. Let me help









Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Here SAS, treat yourself to an engagement present. 









From: https://alwaysamazingoutdoors.com/products/short-sleeve-unisex-t-shirt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo




----------



## Slippy

Smitty901 said:


> I can not copy the picture . So it must be linked to. But this is one of the best , coolest , moments caught on camera.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/sports/orlando-pride-soccer-player-carson-pickett-fan-toddler-arm


Here you go Smitty, YES Wonderful Picture!


----------



## 23897

Slippy said:


> Here you go Smitty, YES Wonderful Picture!
> View attachment 99389


There's an echo in here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel

Cricket said:


> Oh wow! I absolutely love that shot!


we give. Whatr is it? Thanks


----------



## Annie

bigwheel said:


> we give. Whatr is it? Thanks


It looks to be a drop of rain water on a leaf.


----------



## SGG

bigwheel said:


> we give. Whatr is it? Thanks


Annie knows...


Annie said:


> It looks to be a drop of rain water on a leaf.


You got it, simple but I really liked the way it looked. Wow that was a long time ago


----------



## Smitty901

Go the other way.


----------



## watcher

Its friday!!!!


----------



## SGG

Got to take the motorcycle to a private road! Couple of guys went faster, I can't imagine


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Things are moving by so fast for me at 95-100 that I chicken out! I'm not in my 20's anymore.

For the heck of it, where is this road, general location, don't want you guys to get swamped with idiots.


----------



## Prepared One

It has been a long week. To many miles and to many idiots. TGIF


----------



## SGG

1skrewsloose said:


> Things are moving by so fast for me at 95-100 that I chicken out! I'm not in my 20's anymore.
> 
> For the heck of it, where is this road, general location, don't want you guys to get swamped with idiots.


A friend bought a little farm about 20 minutes away from me, only a couple of houses down that private road, I doubt it will be overrun.
It was very fast but my motorcycle is brand new and I've gone over it myself so I felt pretty comfortable. 
It made the speed limit going home seemed really slow!
Random picture, I have about 1,800 miles on the new motorcycle and I'm averaging over 45 MPGs. Normally I drive very conservatively


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Thanks for the come back, I was thinking maybe you found an abandoned air strip some place. Around here we have few flat stretches but worry about deer crossing the roads.


----------



## admin

Nope, I haven't run away from home. I have just been completely buried in a work project, so I am usually hiding in my personal command center here at home.









On the left you see my PC with tower and 27in monitor, along with the modem and router.

On the right you see a MacBook Pro with an external 27in monitor. There may be a few sets of speakers hiding in there as well.

Yes, I use two office chairs because I don't like sliding back and forth. (I only had to run over my own toes one time to reach that decision.)

Yes, it appears I may be a bit of a geek. Maybe?


----------



## SOCOM42

Cricket said:


> Nope, I haven't run away from home. I have just been completely buried in a work project, so I am usually hiding in my personal command center here at home.
> 
> View attachment 99715
> 
> 
> On the left you see my PC with tower and 27in monitor, along with the modem and router.
> 
> On the right you see a MacBook Pro with an external 27in monitor. There may be a few sets of speakers hiding in there as well.
> 
> Yes, I use two office chairs because I don't like sliding back and forth. (I only had to run over my own toes one time to reach that decision.)
> 
> Yes, it appears I may be a bit of a geek. Maybe?


Looks like my daughters office room(which was mine for programming CNC machines).


----------



## Smitty901

Just remembering an old road trip


----------



## Smitty901

Took Payton and Grandson to watch a forging demo for 4 hours today. It was all coal and no power tools. One master at it and 4 apprentices . They all had skills.


----------



## Marica

Can I play, too?









I am excited because I gave myself until the end of the day to finish getting the Bunkhouse clean. (It wasn't too bad but there was a lot of stuff to put away that was left by the former tenants in the apartment. Love them. Sweet couple. Used to wash one of their mouths out with soap when she was a teenager. Left a lot of stuff.)

So that's the Bunkhouse-- a structure connected to the house by a covered patio. It's my husband's space. Has his desk, a living room, bedroom, and 3/4 of a kitchen behind the bar. There's a bath and storeroom, too.

Another view









It's really quite comfortable. Father-in-Law gave us some lures he used in the Amazon. They are huge. Thinking I might someday get around to stringing them at the top of the walls-- then again, that would be a pain in the neck to dust.


----------



## Annie




----------



## inceptor

Annie said:


> View attachment 99871


:vs_laugh: Now that's funny. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy

I think I heard this on The Wilkow Majority show;

To the folks that think there are more than 2 Genders, there is Good News and Bad News. Bad News is that you are wrong...there ARE only 2 Genders! Good News is, you are 1 of them! :vs_laugh:

Anybody who believes there are more than 2 genders is mentally ill.


----------



## Smitty901

What is it? A Harley Street 750 rear wheel That has had the crush drive part of the hub cut off. Narrowing the hub enough to be used on a sidecar. That wheel will allow the use of a car tire. Now if I get the axle fit right it will work.
Work done it the garage with Dermal.Angle grinder with cut off wheel and grinding wheel and the sue of a saws-all . It also require some time invested.
Why ? I was told it could not be done.


----------



## Chipper

Marica said:


> Can I play, too?
> 
> View attachment 99817
> 
> 
> I am excited because I gave myself until the end of the day to finish getting the Bunkhouse clean. (It wasn't too bad but there was a lot of stuff to put away that was left by the former tenants in the apartment. Love them. Sweet couple. Used to wash one of their mouths out with soap when she was a teenager. Left a lot of stuff.)
> 
> So that's the Bunkhouse-- a structure connected to the house by a covered patio. It's my husband's space. Has his desk, a living room, bedroom, and 3/4 of a kitchen behind the bar. There's a bath and storeroom, too.
> 
> Another view
> 
> View attachment 99821
> 
> 
> It's really quite comfortable. Father-in-Law gave us some lures he used in the Amazon. They are huge. Thinking I might someday get around to stringing them at the top of the walls-- then again, that would be a pain in the neck to dust.


Christ that's bigger then my whole house. Must be tough living in such a squalor.


----------



## Denton

Marica said:


> Can I play, too?
> 
> View attachment 99817
> 
> 
> I am excited because I gave myself until the end of the day to finish getting the Bunkhouse clean. (It wasn't too bad but there was a lot of stuff to put away that was left by the former tenants in the apartment. Love them. Sweet couple. Used to wash one of their mouths out with soap when she was a teenager. Left a lot of stuff.)
> 
> So that's the Bunkhouse-- a structure connected to the house by a covered patio. It's my husband's space. Has his desk, a living room, bedroom, and 3/4 of a kitchen behind the bar. There's a bath and storeroom, too.
> 
> Another view
> 
> View attachment 99821
> 
> 
> It's really quite comfortable. Father-in-Law gave us some lures he used in the Amazon. They are huge. Thinking I might someday get around to stringing them at the top of the walls-- then again, that would be a pain in the neck to dust.


That is beautiful!


----------



## Marica

Chipper said:


> Christ that's bigger then my whole house. Must be tough living in such a squalor.


Thank you, Denton. It's the epoxy floors that make it look cool.

Chipper-- Looks bigger than it is b/c of the panorama photo and the fact that it's mostly open space. But it is cool. We got freakin' lucky when we bought the joint. It was a foreclosure. It was in terrible shape. We've made a lot of improvements over the years. The Bunkhouse is where the guys who come out to hunt stay overnight. Works out pretty well. Now if they'd just get some of those damned deer who are eating my sweet potatoes... .


----------



## Slippy

Marica said:


> Thank you, Denton. It's the epoxy floors that make it look cool.
> 
> Chipper-- Looks bigger than it is b/c of the panorama photo and the fact that it's mostly open space. But it is cool. We got freakin' lucky when we bought the joint. It was a foreclosure. It was in terrible shape. We've made a lot of improvements over the years. The Bunkhouse is where the guys who come out to hunt stay overnight. Works out pretty well. Now if they'd just get some of those damned deer who are eating my sweet potatoes... .


Love the bunkhouse!

Was wondering if the floor was concrete with some sort of coating and Epoxy makes perfect sense. Good job!


----------



## Chipper

My house is only 850 square feet.


----------



## Smitty901

Wood dowel works until axle gets here. The wheel fits and it will work. Made all the parts needed to convert to 2mm axle



[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h7tDnS]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h7vrGS]


----------



## Deebo

poor racoon


----------



## inceptor

Deebo said:


> View attachment 99879
> 
> poor racoon


That your truck? You should be careful, from what I understand hot nurse knows how to shoot. And, if I remember correctly, so can Mrs. Deebo.


----------



## rstanek

How did you get him to pose nice? Ah, never mind....


----------



## Slippy

@Denton & @Sasquatch FOREVER!


----------



## Sasquatch

Slippy said:


> @Denton & @Sasquatch FOREVER!
> 
> View attachment 99883


I know who wears the pants in that family.


----------



## Annie

inceptor said:


> That your truck? You should be careful, from what I understand hot nurse knows how to shoot. And, if I remember correctly, so can Mrs. Deebo.


Like her? Got him in the bum twice.


----------



## SGG

Sold a bike I bought a year ago. Was completely trashed. Spent a lot of time and money learning some new skills. Bittersweet. The kid was excited.


----------



## Smitty901

Weld it all up after church. Took it out beat it up good everything held. It works.


----------



## SGG

Smitty901 said:


> Weld it all up after church. Took it out beat it up good everything held. It works.


Smitty, you know some sh*t


----------



## Smitty901

SGG said:


> Smitty, you know some sh*t


 Maybe it is just I don't listen very well when THEY say it won't work, can,t be done..... Not done yet few more years of this left .

1996 fatboy



2015 HD Street 750

[url=https://flic.kr/p/H4cwY4]

2017 RGU This one my ideas and much of the work was done by Professionals . Needed it done fast.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2g8jZdb]


----------



## Smitty901

Bit more than a picture, but the rig is done and it must be beat on to make sure it will hold up. If that wheel is going to break I want to know now.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2h9CC7U


----------



## Smitty901

Payton has not ridden the black one for some time. I had removed the mounts we built and used them to get a friend going. Of course she has been riding the gold one. So today I put the black one all back together while she was at school and picked her up with it. She was happy to ride in it again.


----------



## 23897

Sas finally caught on canvas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel




----------



## Chipper

Lots of rabbits lately.


----------



## Smitty901

Stumbled on this on today. Some of the body damage done deer hunting with a motorcycle. DOA, Bike totaled no doubt about that. I was carried away so I won.


----------



## soyer38301

Smitty901 said:


> Stumbled on this on today. Some of the body damage done deer hunting with a motorcycle. DOA, Bike totaled no doubt about that. I was carried away so I won.


Ouch...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG

What he said^^^


----------



## SGG

Getting a seven-foot-tall Michael Myers ready for Halloween. Needed a little work


----------



## Annie




----------



## The Tourist

Coming from a family that loves pizza, I surmise that Marty just ordered a "large pizza" and Luis ordered a "medium."


----------



## bigwheel

Annie said:


> View attachment 100389


Dont take a math major to figure that one out.


----------



## White Shadow

Maybe they both ate the same amount of pizza..

They could be Bernie loving socialists and they were standing in a breadline wishing they had pizza.


----------



## Smitty901

Easy Marty, he is a white guy and they gave him the larger pizza at the same price Luis paid for the smaller one. Question should have made it clear they had the same size pizza.


----------



## SGG

After 3 years on jack stands I'm almost done putting it back together


----------



## Smitty901

The process of switch wheel chairs for Payton is a long road. We are in the demo stage now. This chair is to big for her but the functions are the same she could with go to a standing position and move while it is up. The chair as you see it can go as high as $37,000.
As of now the most her 3 insurance companies combined agree to pay is $5,000. We will figure it out we get farther in the process.


----------



## SGG

Actually finished my POS after leaving it for 3 years on jack stands! Obligatory motorcycle pic for some of the guys. RICE


----------



## SGG

This truck got over $1,000 in new brake parts. Everything got replaced even the hard lines. Everything. And converted rear drums to discs. Not pictured is the new brake booster.


----------



## Yagore

This is my favourite place in Italy to be and enjoy local food and walks. It's my dream to buy real estate in San Remo as it is really a unique place to be. I've been to many towns in Italy but this one is forever in my heart.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Is that a postcard or your picture? Beautiful looking place!


----------



## SOCOM42

SGG said:


> This truck got over $1,000 in new brake parts. Everything got replaced even the hard lines. Everything. And converted rear drums to discs. Not pictured is the new brake booster.


Now that is a ton of work, went through almost the same thing this summer.


----------



## SGG

SOCOM42 said:


> Now that is a ton of work, went through almost the same thing this summer.


All new exhaust. Long tube headers, MagnaFlow high-flow catalytic converter, Gibson full exhaust.
The suspension front and rear are 100% new. Bushings, beams, shocks, hardware, axle seals, everything. 
Brand new injectors, spark plugs, wires, gaskets.
New flywheel, clutch, slave cylinder, clutch master cylinder. Hurst short throw shifter with a custom beer tap handle that my girlfriend gave me for Valentine's Day one year

I bought this truck 3 years ago not knowing anything about old vehicles or any mechanical skills. When I got it home after an hour drive, I found so many broken parts I'm surprised I made it home. Ran out of money and energy. Finally able to finish it this year, it feels great! Now I know how to work on cars. That is actually the best feeling. I feel that's a big prep skill. Before this truck I really didn't even change my own oil


----------



## SOCOM42

SGG said:


> All new exhaust. Long tube headers, MagnaFlow high-flow catalytic converter, Gibson full exhaust.
> The suspension front and rear are 100% new.
> 
> I bought this truck 3 years ago not knowing anything about old vehicles or any mechanical skills. When I got it home after an hour drive, I found so many broken parts I'm surprised I made it home. Ran out of money and energy. Finally able to finish it this year, it feels great! Now I know how to work on cars


I have been repairing my own since 1958, first car was a 1948 Plymouth.
First bike was a 1944 Indian with sidecar, war surplus @ $50.00 in the crate.
First job on that Plymouth was a cylinder head gasket, learned fast enough.
Next door neighbor owned a Tydol gas/ repair station, allowed me to park it out back and work on it.

I would never have started a job with that depth of repairs.
You must have had a lot of ambition to do all that work.

Two months ago was my first ever outside repair help.
Jeep would not start and the OBD analyzer I have gave me nothing.
Had it towed 35 miles to a specialist, cost me $850.00 for the job which included a new computer.
I really miss the old non computer cars and trucks like my 1965 406 ford.
You could replace the plugs which you could get at, points, rotor and cap were a snap too.


----------



## SGG

SOCOM42 said:


> I have been repairing my own since 1958, first car was a 1948 Plymouth.
> First bike was a 1944 Indian with sidecar, war surplus @ $50.00 in the crate.
> First job on that Plymouth was a cylinder head gasket, learned fast enough.
> Next door neighbor owned a Tydol gas/ repair station, allowed me to park it out back and work on it.
> 
> I would never have started a job with that depth of repairs.
> You must have had a lot of ambition to do all that work.
> 
> Two months ago was my first ever outside repair help.
> Jeep would not start and the OBD analyzer I have gave me nothing.
> Had it towed 35 miles to a specialist, cost me $850.00 for the job which included a new computer.
> I really miss the old non computer cars and trucks like my 1965 406 ford.
> You could replace the plugs which you could get at, points, rotor and cap were a snap too.


Yes thankfully this truck was very simple to work on. I wasn't that motivated, I was just broke and couldn't afford to pay someone else to fix it haha

I had a 1965 Ford F100, but not for long. I lost the title the same day I bought it, it must have fallen out of the truck. Only lost $100 on the truck when I sold it though, but I really would have liked to have done all of this to that truck instead


----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper

Wonder how many Honda sport touring road bikes have been down this ATV trail??


----------



## MisterMills357

....


----------



## Annie

Chipper said:


> Wonder how many Honda sport touring road bikes have been down this ATV trail??


Looks like you had a fine day!


----------



## Smitty901

Back home 24 Rg's 1 Ultra and a Slim what a weekend. Right at 2,000 mile round trip for me The farthest away came from FL



[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hy9B3o]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hy9CGv]


----------



## Piratesailor

Thought I’d share. Kintla lake Montana. It’s in a remote part of Glacier National Park and close to the Canadian Border (just over them there hills)


----------



## Chipper

Lucky I quit shooting deer and am not hunting. Out the kitchen window. Yeah, they are little guys but sure are good eaten.


----------



## Smitty901

Work in progress , and progress is being made. trailer that will fit the twin Classic.


----------



## Robie

Roughing it.


----------



## Smitty901

It works . Still a few items to mount . The O type track for tie downs with clean up how it looks, making easier to tie down. Installed the wheel chock today and tested the trailer.



[url=https://flic.kr/p/2i4vSXC]


----------



## Smitty901

Define over kill but it works.


----------



## Marica

This morning, just before 8am. It's the very end of one of the water sheds that feed the lake-- and we've had a lot of rain. Hard to get in there except in the winter.









Dogs love it.


----------



## Piratesailor

Sunset over the back of my property. Barn in the distance.


----------



## Deebo

My 13 year old stud dropping a three pointer in todays 1st game, he's #3


----------



## Deebo

My grandson, throwing down on a pork chop.


----------



## Marica

deleted


----------



## Marica

Chalkboard paint (except for the pig which is in something more permanent). Some Sanford & Son. The Farm Critters. By Daughter C. Makes for an entertaining kitchen!


----------



## paulag1955

Marica said:


> View attachment 102697
> 
> 
> Chalkboard paint (except for the pig which is in something more permanent). Some Sanford & Son. The Farm Critters. By Daughter C. Makes for an entertaining kitchen!


This is fantastic. So much fun!


----------



## Smitty901

Payton in a stander for Choir class. I have sent the picture to My Son. I know he will smile when he sees it.


----------



## Deebo

My kickass little 11 year old daughter, getting a belt stripe advancement Saturday, and we found a karate gei online, to give her favorite doll a matching set. 
She also kicked some but on the Basketball court Saturday morning.


----------



## Smitty901

We have been fighting for almost a year to get the insurance to pay at least their part toward a power stander wheel chair. Their part would be the base (power unit) and the chair, the stander addition they can wiggle out of so we pay that. Last week they said it was approved but the paper work was so old we would need to start over. I saw that coming so had a new doctor order done 3 weeks ago . So as they gave the reason I sent them the new one and they had no choice but approve it.
I have to pay $8,500 of it. Next week this week hopefully Wednesday she gets measured and things will start happening fast. This is an adult one she was in to make sure she could work the controls some time back. She did just fine with it. This chair will go from sitting to full stand. And anywhere in between she can move with it stable up or down. When they were explain the controls to her after one time she said I got it and drove it around the room.


----------



## Deebo

@Smitty901, that rocks, that she is so determined. 
I wish we could take insurance agents out behind the wood shop and kick their lying teeth in. 
Anywho, your Grand Daughter is awesome.


----------



## soyer38301

Deebo said:


> @Smitty901, that rocks, that she is so determined.
> I wish we could take insurance agents out behind the wood shop and kick their lying teeth in.
> Anywho, your Grand Daughter is awesome.


Trouble isn't really the agents (though some of them suck!) Its more the bean counters at ins HQ...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NKAWTG




----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> We have been fighting for almost a year to get the insurance to pay at least their part toward a power stander wheel chair. Their part would be the base (power unit) and the chair, the stander addition they can wiggle out of so we pay that. Last week they said it was approved but the paper work was so old we would need to start over. I saw that coming so had a new doctor order done 3 weeks ago . So as they gave the reason I sent them the new one and they had no choice but approve it.
> I have to pay $8,500 of it. Next week this week hopefully Wednesday she gets measured and things will start happening fast. This is an adult one she was in to make sure she could work the controls some time back. She did just fine with it. This chair will go from sitting to full stand. And anywhere in between she can move with it stable up or down. When they were explain the controls to her after one time she said I got it and drove it around the room.




Might I ask what Payton's disability is?


----------



## paulag1955

Deebo said:


> @Smitty901, that rocks, that she is so determined.
> I wish we could take insurance agents out behind the wood shop and kick their lying teeth in.
> Anywho, your Grand Daughter is awesome.


I loathe insurance companies. And banks.


----------



## paulag1955

Western Washington isn't known for spectacular sunrises, but we sure had one going on this morning. I was out and about early or I wouldn't even have seen it. Anyhow, this is what we could see from out little house in the big woods.









P.S. Phone cameras are pretty amazing, but they never do justice to sunrises and sunsets.


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> Might I ask what Payton's disability is?


 Born with CP. Effect areas both legs right arm, right hand.
Payton is 11 years old now. Her Dad my oldest son is in Afghanistan . When he is deployed Wife and I have custody of her . She is a big part of why I retired. I was clear son need some help.


----------



## Michael_Js

paulag1955 said:


> Western Washington isn't known for spectacular sunrises, but we sure had one going on this morning. I was out and about early or I wouldn't even have seen it. Anyhow, this is what we could see from out little house in the big woods.
> 
> Yes, it was gorgeous as I pulled into my work park
> 
> Someone else's picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


----------



## SGG

Smitty901 said:


> Born with CP. Effect areas both legs right arm, right hand.
> Payton is 11 years old now. Her Dad my oldest son is in Afghanistan . When he is deployed Wife and I have custody of her . She is a big part of why I retired. I was clear son need some help.


This forum is full of great people, but I have come to respect you in particular very much.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> Born with CP. Effect areas both legs right arm, right hand.
> Payton is 11 years old now. Her Dad my oldest son is in Afghanistan . When he is deployed Wife and I have custody of her . She is a big part of why I retired. I was clear son need some help.


My 44 year old niece has CP, and my mother had a cousin with CP, so I can make first-hand comparisons on the lives of the disabled over several decades. My mother's cousin was confined to bed. My niece is confined to a wheelchair and completely dependent on a caregiver. I'm assuming the power stander will give Payton the ability to get herself to an upright position. What an enormous advantage that will be for her.


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> My 44 year old niece has CP, and my mother had a cousin with CP, so I can make first-hand comparisons on the lives of the disabled over several decades. My mother's cousin was confined to bed. My niece is confined to a wheelchair and completely dependent on a caregiver. I'm assuming the power stander will give Payton the ability to get herself to an upright position. What an enormous advantage that will be for her.


 Yes it will get her upright. The reason this is necessary is bone and muscle growth. Osteoporosis is setting in because the bones need weight on them to get stronger. In her case if she can get upright often and put weight on the bone osteoporosis is not something she should have to deal with.
Normal crap they were suppose to do measurements last night but had to change the appointment.
this link may work show a bit how the chair works


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> Yes it will get her upright. The reason this is necessary is bone and muscle growth. Osteoporosis is setting in because the bones need weight on them to get stronger. In her case if she can get upright often and put weight on the bone osteoporosis is not something she should have to deal with.
> Normal crap they were suppose to do measurements last night but had to change the appointment.
> this link may work show a bit how the chair works


Wow, that is amazing. Something like that could mean the difference between dependence and independence for some with disabilities.


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> Wow, that is amazing. Something like that could mean the difference between dependence and independence for some with disabilities.


 It will open many more doors for her. And prevent the bone lost. In earlier models the person had to wear immobilizers on the legs. With this they are not needed. And this works even though her legs do not. Payton has had 3 operation to lengthen tendons in her legs so they will at least extend. 
A tray option goes on it so she can use it as a desk.


----------



## The Tourist

paulag1955 said:


> Wow, that is amazing. Something like that could mean the difference between dependence and independence for some with disabilities.


Funny how fickle Americans can be. Let's suppose this woman on the Power Chair and a guy on a Harley come to the same street corner. The woman will be hailed as a leader, an innovator and citizen letting nothing stop her. The Harley guy will be blamed for 115 years of V-Twin exhaust...


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> It will open many more doors for her. And prevent the bone lost. In earlier models the person had to wear immobilizers on the legs. With this they are not needed. And this works even though her legs do not. Payton has had 3 operation to lengthen tendons in her legs so they will at least extend.
> A tray option goes on it so she can use it as a desk.


Whereas doctors recommended that the tendons in my niece's knees be cut so she could sit more comfortably. I begged my sister not to have it done, because you never know what advancements might be on the horizon, but she did not take my advice.


----------



## Smitty901

The Tourist said:


> Funny how fickle Americans can be. Let's suppose this woman on the Power Chair and a guy on a Harley come to the same street corner. The woman will be hailed as a leader, an innovator and citizen letting nothing stop her. The Harley guy will be blamed for 115 years of V-Twin exhaust...


 Or with some help she would park it and find away to go for a ride on the Harley. One of the rides we do every year. What ever it takes to get them in. If they want to ride we make it happen.
We managed to get an older lady the weight over 400 lbs in the twin classic. EMT's said if I was ok with it they would get her in and out and they did.

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmG7aJwf


----------



## Deebo

I try not to cuss on here..BUT YOU PHUKING ROCK @Smitty901, and don't try to tell me any different. Inor is truly lucky, getting to know you. Wish like hell we could do another "turtle gathering" and get some people to commit. Lets say the summer of 2021. Someone pick a place and lets GO.
I wanna Meet AL OF YOU, well, except @Sasquatch, he scares me..


----------



## hawgrider

Smitty901 said:


> Or with some help she would park it and find away to go for a ride on the Harley. One of the rides we do every year. What ever it takes to get them in. If they want to ride we make it happen.
> We managed to get an older lady the weight over 400 lbs in the twin classic. EMT's said if I was ok with it they would get her in and out and they did.
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHsmG7aJwf


Side hacks are cool!


----------



## Smitty901

Deebo said:


> I try not to cuss on here..BUT YOU PHUKING ROCK @Smitty901, and don't try to tell me any different. Inor is truly lucky, getting to know you. Wish like hell we could do another "turtle gathering" and get some people to commit. Lets say the summer of 2021. Someone pick a place and lets GO.
> I wanna Meet AL OF YOU, well, except @Sasquatch, he scares me..


 We meet and ride with people we have know for years on other Harley forums. Anyone coming here for any of the Harley birthdays let me know well ahead of time. It has been my honor to escort many that come here from all over to many of them Birthday events ad riders around the state.


----------



## Smitty901

hawgrider said:


> Side hacks are cool!


hawgrider, The black HD Street 750 with the sidecar is like our other one. I did not know that man at the time. He contacted me and wanted to know if it was true We put a sidecar on a 750 Street.he was told it could not be done. Sent him a picture. After a few months of questions and answers back and forth I invited him out to the farm. I saw him as someone trust worthy. I told him the only way he would really know was get on one. gave him some basic instructs and sent him up and down the road a bit. Then I grabbed another bike and we rode for 4 hours. When we got back I told him to go home and think about it. Six months latter he purchased the sidecar . But had to wait to save the cash to have it mounted. My response was BS. trailer it here. Because we were using the Gold one I pulled the mounts we made off ours and we installed his. I could always make more mounts. It has turned into a long friend ship. He loves his rig. Together we have made improvements to both of them . One major one was converting the sidecar to a car tire the same size as the bike. Amazing how answering a question can turn into a lasting friendship.
Payton still likes to ride in this one.


----------



## hawgrider

Smitty901 said:


> hawgrider, The black HD Street 750 with the sidecar is like our other one. I did not know that man at the time. He contacted me and wanted to know if it was true We put a sidecar on a 750 Street.he was told it could not be done. Sent him a picture. After a few months of questions and answers back and forth I invited him out to the farm. I saw him as someone trust worthy. I told him the only way he would really know was get on one. gave him some basic instructs and sent him up and down the road a bit. Then I grabbed another bike and we rode for 4 hours. When we got back I told him to go home and think about it. Six months latter he purchased the sidecar . But had to wait to save the cash to have it mounted. My response was BS. trailer it here. Because we were using the Gold one I pulled the mounts we made off ours and we installed his. I could always make more mounts. It has turned into a long friend ship. He loves his rig. Together we have made improvements to both of them . One major one was converting the sidecar to a car tire the same size as the bike. Amazing how answering a question can turn into a lasting friendship.
> Payton still likes to ride in this one.


Even more cool that you mount the rigs yourself. I've been watching your work for several years and you do excellent work.


----------



## Sasquatch

Deebo said:


> I try not to cuss on here..BUT YOU PHUKING ROCK @Smitty901, and don't try to tell me any different. Inor is truly lucky, getting to know you. Wish like hell we could do another "turtle gathering" and get some people to commit. Lets say the summer of 2021. Someone pick a place and lets GO.
> I wanna Meet AL OF YOU, well, except @Sasquatch, he scares me..


You should be scared. Especially while I'm rooster tailing sand in your face in Glamis.


----------



## Smitty901

Just some numbers so you get an idea what this stuff cost. Right now on Payton's chair The insurance should pay $23,000 of it We pay $8,200 Medicaid will pay ZERO. So when they tell you Medicaid for all think again. Once again a paper work issue. We should get that worked out with in 30 days.
Now maybe some of you will figure out another reason I went with the trailer I did for the bikes. This chair will weight up to 400 lbs The trailer will give Payton and I more options to play. 
Short video that shows some of how the chair works. Of course this is an adult size. To buy one of these you start with the power base , then add every single parts as you design it. Wheels , pads, grips seat straps bolts ect. 3 pages of of parts. This video is a older version.


----------



## paulag1955

So you could say we had a wet January. I think there was measurable rain every day. We had two dry days, and now we're back to rain. I can't even remember the last time we had this much standing water in our back yard. Photo was taken earlier today. There's a little more water out there now.


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> Whereas doctors recommended that the tendons in my niece's knees be cut so she could sit more comfortably. I begged my sister not to have it done, because you never know what advancements might be on the horizon, but she did not take my advice.


 For Payton they cut and lengthen them. Worked very well. Now as she is growing with no weight one the bones and the muscle not doing the work they should they don't keep up. getting in a standing position will help a lot with it. 
Now we need to redo the order and summit it again. The wheel chair rep made mistakes on the build . He is no longer with them. We started working some of that out today. FEB 12th the person working with us now is doing the measurements .
March 2nd the Doctor is doing a more force full write up on her needs for us. It is never ending.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> For Payton they cut and lengthen them. Worked very well. Now as she is growing with no weight one the bones and the muscle not doing the work they should they don't keep up. getting in a standing position will help a lot with it.
> Now we need to redo the order and summit it again. The wheel chair rep made mistakes on the build . He is no longer with them. We started working some of that out today. FEB 12th the person working with us now is doing the measurements .
> March 2nd the Doctor is doing a more force full write up on her needs for us. It is never ending.


I know the insurance companies don't make it easy.


----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango2X

"You can vote your way into Socialism-- you will have to shoot your way out!"


----------



## Annie




----------



## Annie




----------



## Annie

This is how bad things are at the ferry in Washington State. People have to wait for hours in their cars. There's an important lesson regarding human nature and a lack of the virtue of patience. As Jesus said, "If they do this when the wood is green, what will happen when it is dry?"


----------



## Tango2X

If you have ever ridden that Ferry system, you understand


----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKAWTG




----------



## Chipper

Copied from another forum.


----------



## 23897

Hey Sas, I believe in you!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKAWTG




----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

I think this child will grow up just fine . A little discipline when needed and a loyal dog to share it with.

"When you're in time out but your best pal wont let you serve your time alone"


----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

One way to deal with schools closed. get out and ride.


----------



## Smitty901

message to China


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> I think this child will grow up just fine . A little discipline when needed and a loyal dog to share it with.
> 
> "When you're in time out but your best pal wont let you serve your time alone"


Gosh, that is so sweet.

Our grandkids live several states away so our dogs had zero experience with children the first time the grands came to visit, but everyone seemed to get along just fine. This is Shasta, guarding Luke. Thor was "disciplined" if he tried any enthusiastic play with the kids, because Shasta is the boss of Thor.


----------



## Smitty901

With neck protector on for cool weather this is pretty much air tight. Face shield Good to go virus protects. Now if I really wanted to a few small mods and I could make it into a ventilator


----------



## Piratesailor

Not leaving the pirates lair, also knows as Castlebar Ranch, isn’t all bad.


----------



## paulag1955

Thor is...unique.


----------



## inceptor

paulag1955 said:


> Thor is...unique.


Can't watch it. Says Video unavailable, this video is private.


----------



## paulag1955

inceptor said:


> Can't watch it. Says Video unavailable, this video is private.


Ugh, that is so weird, because YouTube tells me it's public. I tried updating the link. Can you please try again and let me know?


----------



## inceptor

paulag1955 said:


> Ugh, that is so weird, because YouTube tells me it's public. I tried updating the link. Can you please try again and let me know?
> 
> View attachment 104951


It's up and running now. Thanks.


----------



## paulag1955

inceptor said:


> It's up and running now. Thanks.


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Smitty901

Last night Social Distancing camp out by the Creek.


















Keep the dog out of the creek please.


----------



## Slippy

Our Australian Cattle Dog speaks English, mention "The Creek" and its like a Turbo Charge Injection of Happiness!


----------



## Smitty901

happy dog.


----------



## Swrock

***** were eating deer corn. When I walked up adults ran off and theses two just looked at me.


----------



## paulag1955

Dang, if we had a creek nearby, I don't know how we'd keep Shasta and Thor out of it.


----------



## Michael_Js

We can't keep our younger dog out of the culverts that lead to the creek. She won't get into the creek as we'll never see her again! She loves making mud, scooping water/mud into her mouth and jumping back and forth!

Don't let her see the bathtub though!! She freaks out!






















Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955




----------



## paulag1955

Shasta on top, Thor below.


----------



## RedLion

Deleted.


----------



## RedLion




----------



## RedLion




----------



## paulag1955

Deleted.


----------



## RedLion

paulag1955 said:


> It is incomprehensible to me that this is allowed, but we can't type out the f-bomb.


Your probably right. I will delete the pic from my original post and this post if you delete your quote pic of it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Shucks, I never got to see it!


----------



## inceptor

RedLion said:


> Your probably right. I will delete the pic from my original post and this post if you delete your quote pic of it.


I wouldn't delete it. This is an actual picture of him without makeup.


----------



## paulag1955

RedLion said:


> Your probably right. I will delete the pic from my original post and this post if you delete your quote pic of it.


Done.


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> Deleted.


 Big tease, now I will never get to sleep.

Never enough Of Payton riding for me. We rode today. One of our stops was school . Just to see the building. It is a ghost town. look carefully you will see her little dog blending in with the smoke windshield.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> Big tease, now I will never get to sleep.
> 
> Never enough Of Payton riding for me. We rode today. One of our stops was school . Just to see the building. It is a ghost town. look carefully you will see her little dog blending in with the smoke windshield.


I see a gray muzzle and a pink tongue.


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> I see a gray muzzle and a pink tongue.


 Now nightmares.
Question why should women carry pink guns ?

So if you kill a BG everyone will know he was shot with a Pink gun by a girl.
If he did not die while he is in jail you can send a picture of the pink gun to be spread around with a story of how the bad ass was taken down by a girl with a pink gun.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> Now nightmares.
> Question why should women carry pink guns ?
> 
> So if you kill a BG everyone will know he was shot with a Pink gun by a girl.
> If he did not die while he is in jail you can send a picture of the pink gun to be spread around with a story of how the bad ass was taken down by a girl with a pink gun.


Or a gun with a rainbow titanium slide. LOL!!!


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> Or a gun with a rainbow titanium slide. LOL!!!


 Ok you can call it rainbow. But like lightest red it still pink.

Want a good laugh


----------



## SGG

Happy little motorcycles


----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955

This is the setup we use to power our Traeger. Occasionally we use the Predator 2000W generator, but even though that is pretty quiet, this is quieter.

















And a random photo of our back yard.









And what we grilled today.


----------



## Smitty901

Few last minute minor things to get ready for the trip. Put Kale and Payton on it. Payton was not sure kale was up to it. Kale's Space camp was canceled . So he is going with us.


----------



## Smitty901

I have to get one.


----------



## Smitty901

On the trip one wheelchair is riding on the trailer. Could not find a cover so the 3 of us made one from an outdoor grill cover. It works keeps water out. Hand full of snaps and 8 grommets


----------



## inceptor

@Smitty901 Nice work!


----------



## Sasquatch

For all you history buffs heres the London Bridge. Brought over piece by piece.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor

Sasquatch said:


> For all you history buffs heres the London Bridge. Brought over piece by piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I thought it fell down????


----------



## Sasquatch

inceptor said:


> I thought it fell down????


It did. But they resurrected it in Lake Havasu AZ.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis

Sasquatch said:


> For all you history buffs heres the London Bridge. Brought over piece by piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Cool,,, I'd heard it had been brought over to Arizona years ago but never seen it. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## inceptor

Sasquatch said:


> It did. But they resurrected it in Lake Havasu AZ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


At least they found all the pieces.


----------



## Prepadoodle




----------



## Denton




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Elvis

Sasquatch said:


> For all you history buffs heres the London Bridge. Brought over piece by piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I used to spend a lot of time in Arizona and met a guy who was involved on the project. He said every stone had been removed, labeled, and put on a chart when they disassembled the bridge in London. Then using the labeling the bridge was rebuilt with 99% of the stones back in the same locations. There were a few odd pieces that didn't fit perfectly but the bridge's stones are basically in the same locations where they were 100 years ago.


----------



## RubberDuck

Pic one borrowed from post on Orange site pic two made my own damn sign


----------



## jimLE

having a bad time dealing with self quarantine day.


----------



## Smitty901




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Denton




----------



## Leon

Bandit. He's a mix of bloodhound, lab, Staffordshire and Shiba Inu. Blew my mind I had my money on a coonhound shepherd mix. Hes athletic as hell and loves water. Happy as can be and hes so soft he feels like mink. The cat is Alfie too, Alfie passed at 6 years old a guy on facebook saw me tore up and sent over a "heart patch kit" I took one look and said hes coming home with me.


----------



## Smitty901

I need to know if I can post a link to Flickr album here I know it can be done but is it allowed. We are taking to grandchildren . On a trip that will be using the sidecar when we get to NC/TN. I would like to post the album link.


----------



## Smitty901

Until I find out about posting the link it will be one at a time.
The loading has started. Packing The things Payton will need today expect everything but her everyday wheel chair to be load by midday tomorrow.


----------



## Smitty901

Wheel chair is loaded. Other than people it is the last on first off. Part of it in tool box then folder down.


----------



## StratMaster

Remember when there was actually "slow news days"?


----------



## Annie

StratMaster said:


> Remember when there was actually "slow news days"?
> 
> View attachment 106845


It would be nice...


----------



## soyer38301

Here is the newest member of our family. We lost one of our dog family a few months ago and thr Mrs decided it was time for another. Here she is. Her name is Katie - Stafordshire cattle dog mix. Love her dearly.























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

soyer38301 said:


> Here is the newest member of our family. We lost one of our dog family a few months ago and thr Mrs decided it was time for another. Here she is. Her name is Katie - Stafordshire cattle dog mix. Love her dearly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


She's a beaut alright. Have fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttoni

Purchased 3 years ago (on 42 acres+large finished out storage building+barn/workshop) as recreational getaway (and BOL if ever needed). Spent our 2½ month Covid-19 quarantine down there and were quite comfortable, wanting for nothing. Still have to work on setting up for electric outage. Have a generator in place, but not used as of yet.


----------



## Smitty901

Day one
https://flic.kr/s/aHsmNRP6wc


----------



## SOCOM42

Pictures came out perfect.

Hope you all are enjoying the trip!

My brother lives on the NC-Tenn border in Boon, NC.


----------



## Smitty901

new link waterfall day. carried her 1/4 mile so she could get down behind the waterfall.

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmNXSN23


----------



## Smitty901

Great ride to day

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmNZoaXZ


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## bigwheel

Smitty901 said:


> new link waterfall day. carried her 1/4 mile so she could get down behind the waterfall.
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHsmNXSN23


Nice country. Looks like it was fun for all


----------



## Smitty901

Day 4 Riding the Dragon and most of Moonshiners 28

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmP1yrzu


----------



## Slippy

Smitty901 said:


> new link waterfall day. carried her 1/4 mile so she could get down behind the waterfall.
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHsmNXSN23


OK Smitty901

I didn't think you get go any higher on Slippy's RESPECT-O-METER but SIR, you are one wonderful granddad!


----------



## Smitty901

Slippy said:


> OK Smitty901
> 
> I didn't think you get go any higher on Slippy's RESPECT-O-METER but SIR, you are one wonderful granddad!


 They make riding fun. And a few life lessons while at it


----------



## inceptor

Smitty901 said:


> They make riding fun. And a few life lessons while at it


Smitty, you are giving them something priceless. Memories that will last them forever. You are an awesome grandfather.


----------



## Smitty901

inceptor said:


> Smitty, you are giving them something priceless. Memories that will last them forever. You are an awesome grandfather.


 Yesterday they did not want to take the top with them. I tried to tell them it can rain in the mountains anytime. But I let them make the call. It rained.
The next day they said put the top in the floor in case we need it.
They have also learned how it can be 65 degrees one minute and 75 the next.
Tomorrow we will take a little break. I have a minor wiring repair to make, laundry day ect.


----------



## Smitty901

These are the Dragon pictures taken by the Pro's that take them on the Dragon.

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmP2oEZL


----------



## Chipper

Copied off another forum


----------



## SOCOM42

Chipper said:


> Copied off another forum


Those pictured holding up those pieces of shit are from the WW1 AEF.

Those two asshats aren't worth one drop of blood from any one of those men.

The renditions representation is so true to its art.


----------



## Smitty901

Another Dragon


----------



## Smitty901

Tree of shame


----------



## Smitty901

BBQ Chicken


----------



## Smitty901

She wanted to put her feet in a mountain stream


----------



## Smitty901

COV19 deaths


----------



## Redneck

Just a pic of the end of the garden. Can see the pole beans, field corn and the amaranth. Doing a test plot of a different variety of amaranth. It is a leaf variety called Green Callaloo (Chinese spinach). About ready to pick it to see how well it recovers. As a prepper, I consider amaranth as maybe my most important crop.

Now just gotta research some Jamaican recipes. I know I could cook it southern style, like my cool weather greens but want to try something different. I've had callaloo a couple of times when eating at Jamaican restaurants... and it was gooooood.


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Smitty901

From education day ride . The settlement on New found gap is worth a visit.










Nothing like watching a storm roll in when on a motorcycle


----------



## patrioteer

My kid took this pic the other day. It's a metal silhouette yard sign.


----------



## patrioteer




----------



## Smitty901

1/3 done. 2 years ago while shopping wife and I purchased the stone to do a wall in the house. I told her then it would likely be after she retired before I had time to do the work. Well she is retired now so got going on it.
I had wanted a uniform color , she wanted a mix of color. You can tell who's idea we went with.


----------



## patrioteer

Smitty901 said:


> You can tell who's idea we went with.


In my house I make the decisions. As long my wife approves anyway. 

Looks great.


----------



## Smitty901

patrioteer said:


> In my house I make the decisions. As long my wife approves anyway.
> 
> Looks great.


 Long ago , house is hers . Bike room in mine.
Her choice was fine. I had pictured a light gold sand stone in the same rock patter as is up now . I have 7 more rows to do on the right side and it is done.


----------



## Michael_Js

We both selected the stone for the new fireplace, and we both installed it 
Happy Wife, Happy Life 









































Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Smitty901




----------



## SOCOM42

Michael_Js said:


> We both selected the stone for the new fireplace, and we both installed it
> Happy Wife, Happy Life
> 
> View attachment 107283
> 
> 
> View attachment 107285
> 
> 
> View attachment 107287
> 
> 
> View attachment 107289
> 
> 
> View attachment 107291
> 
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Very nice job and style! great work!


----------



## Prepared One

patrioteer said:


> In my house I make the decisions. As long my wife approves anyway.
> 
> Looks great.


In my house what happened inside was my wife's domain, unless something or someone needed killing. Outside and my garage was all mine. Hey, A fridge, a bathroom, a kick ass stereo, a TV, and a pool. I am good. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Robie




----------



## Robie




----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Smitty901

Son will not recognize some of the house when he gets home. Decide if we were totally replacing the floor it was time for major changes.


----------



## Robie




----------



## SGG

Michael_Js said:


> We both selected the stone for the new fireplace, and we both installed it
> Happy Wife, Happy Life
> 
> View attachment 107283
> 
> 
> View attachment 107285
> 
> 
> View attachment 107287
> 
> 
> View attachment 107289
> 
> 
> View attachment 107291
> 
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Very cool, great job


----------



## Michael_Js

SGG said:


> Very cool, great job


Thank you...we designed it, had the internals professionally installed, including the ceiling hole cut, and we did the rest.

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Smitty901

Fitting and take delivery day for her new stand up wheel chair.









Link to few more.

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmPxmfSF


----------



## Smitty901

Michael_Js said:


> Thank you...we designed it, had the internals professionally installed, including the ceiling hole cut, and we did the rest.
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Look amazing


----------



## Chipper

From another forum


----------



## Piratesailor

Went camping for awhile. Had a great time and and can’t wait to go again. 

A before and after pic...

I may do dispersed/back woods camping but I do it in style. LOL


----------



## hawgrider

Cee gar and spirits and fresh air gotta love that!


----------



## Chipper

Copied off another forum.


----------



## Mad Trapper

De Blasio NYC


----------



## Chipper

Noticed this goofy squirrel and finally got a picture of it. Hangs in the tree like a bat. See it at all times of the day just hanging there. Must not watch the new and is chilling.


----------



## Sasquatch

Clouds sitting on the hills in the morning.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA




----------



## Smitty901

Progress yesterday. The old farm house update is moving along. Cabinets are in new floor in about done. Opened up a bit so it will be easier for Payton to move around in.


----------



## Robie




----------



## Chipper

Picture of billboard Hwy 41 near Oshkosh.


----------



## Annie

I was in Richmond today. We saw many desecrated statues. The only ones that were actually left were this (Robert E. Lee) and Arthur Ashe. General Lee is too high up, so the Barbarians couldn't pull it down. All the others were torn down with profanities spray painted all over the the bases: where the statues once were. I am sorry if this offends, but I think it needs to be seen.


----------



## Robie

Dang shame it's not in the 1860's. These folks would have been hung 6 at a time from the gallows.


----------



## Annie

Robie said:


> Dang shame it's not in the 1860's. These folks would have been hung 6 at a time from the gallows.


Charles Coulombe put it well when he (more or less) said that every one of these cretins should relinquish everybit of American/European culture and go back to living in teepees or wigwams and wearing grass skirts.


----------



## Smitty901

Rovi A3 races HD XG750. After lap 3rd lap The Dog rumored to be related to Bubba. jumped out ran out front and won. Rovi A3 held 6.2 Mph


----------



## Slippy

Mowed and put the Box Blade to work on the driveway. Storm Clouds brewin in the sky...


----------



## SOCOM42

Annie said:


> I was in Richmond today. We saw many desecrated statues. The only ones that were actually left were this (Robert E. Lee) and Arthur Ashe. General Lee is too high up, so the Barbarians couldn't pull it down. All the others were torn down with profanities spray painted all over the the bases: where the statues once were. I am sorry if this offends, but I think it needs to be seen.
> 
> View attachment 107477


It only offends me in that the bastards that did it where not shot and left at the base to rot!


----------



## Denton




----------



## Denton

Thought the layering was pretty neat.


----------



## RubberDuck

Snapped this pic today I breathe heavy with one of those bags just seeing this guy made me want to sit down.
He was also pulling a wheeled luggage bag


----------



## Slippy

RubberDuck said:


> Snapped this pic today I breathe heavy with one of those bags just seeing this guy made me want to sit down.
> He was also pulling a wheeled luggage bag


Traveling in The Congo today, 'Duck?


----------



## paulag1955

Denton said:


> View attachment 107611
> 
> 
> Thought the layering was pretty neat.


It's beautiful.


----------



## Sasquatch

Not a good morning for this guy.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955

WHOA! How does that even happen?


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> WHOA! How does that even happen?


 See his tire marks on the barrier. His tire rode up the wide base went over center and tipped we he tried to correct by jerking wheel right would be my guess..


----------



## Chipper

My guess a phone was involved.


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## jimcosta

*Doctors Wearing Protective Mask During the Black Plague. 
We've come a long way Baby.*


----------



## Robie




----------



## Smitty901

Happy Young lady.


----------



## Robie




----------



## Smitty901

When the Polaris don't run you use a sidecar to go cut weeds.


----------



## Robie




----------



## Smitty901

Robie said:


> View attachment 108057


 Outstanding now maybe the rest of the NBA and the NFL a MLB will follow. Make my year


----------



## Smitty901

One of the ditches on the farm . It was dry just hours before this.


----------



## Smitty901

Been around awhile


----------



## Chipper

Love the fall riding season.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

Gotta love these guys. We won't let a little pandemic keep us away from Friday night football!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

This is a picture of a Geo Metro.. cut-out and converted into a custom pickup......


----------



## Chipper

Real shame that this doesn't last more then a week or two. Had to go home and get one of the dirt bikes. Riding the road cruiser on dirt roads isn't very fun. Other way around is a blast.


----------



## Smitty901

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> This is a picture of a Geo Metro.. cut-out and converted into a custom pickup......
> 
> View attachment 108491


Daughter had a GEO metro in college. She really liked that car.


----------



## Smitty901

Chipper said:


> Real shame that this doesn't last more then a week or two. Had to go home and get one of the dirt bikes. Riding the road cruiser on dirt roads isn't very fun. Other way around is a blast.


 Trying to run away for a few days to TN/KY with wife on the bike.


----------



## Chipper

That's not going to happen. Wife actually had to move in with her 97 year old grandma. Cancer has a solid grip on her so any day. At least she can go in her own home with friend's and family visiting. Not stuck or abandoned in a nursing home by herself. Feel bad for the wife having to go through that. Been 2 weeks so far.

On the bright side I have plenty of riding time.


----------



## Smitty901

Ok this is funny.


----------



## Murdock67

Limit Killer said:


> Anyone else get all dressed up for a New Years party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raise the limits.


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## SGG

Almost sold the Camaro today but I couldn't do it I love it too much. Plus my Ranger is still a POS, not something I want to depend on for daily driving. But I got motivated to do some more work on it. Current project is replacing the cab mounts. I'm not sure how the cab and I didn't go flying making some high speed turns, the way I like to drive.


----------



## SOCOM42

Ah, yup, you are lucky!!!!!


----------



## Smitty901

Grave yard 800 meters away 4X


----------



## Chipper

Got out and enjoyed the sunny and 80 degree weather. Going to have do change bikes seems like all the cool riding is gravel. Maybe a Africa Twin or VFR1200X. Love the ST1300 on the road but it's a handful on dirt.


----------



## Sasquatch

Ohhhh we know....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie




----------



## paulag1955

Got snow?


----------



## Sasquatch

Let's get ready to rumble!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955

Things are pretty spectacular here this morning.


----------



## Sasquatch

Had a 25 ft. elm snap in half in high winds and wipe out part of my goat pen fence. The goats are okay.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955

Sasquatch said:


> Had a 25 ft. elm snap in half in high winds and wipe out part of my goat pen fence. The goats are okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's good news about the goats, though.


----------



## paulag1955

Little bit windy here today. That's blowing dust in the photos.


----------



## Smitty901

Removed sidecar today. Some work I want to do easier with it off. Been awhile looks strange without it.


----------



## 23897

Dead Lives Matter










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955

My husband says it was 12 trees. The first three pics illustrate perfectly why Western Hemlock is so prone to falling/snapping off. It's very common for them to rot from the inside out.


----------



## Weldman

The fun I had today, bolting in replacement transmission on my 18 wheeler. Part of a 3 part series, first two were replacing the 3rd members on the axles for higher gear ratio which is done.


----------



## Weldman

If you aren’t living on the edge you are taking up too much space... My current rig I live in with the wife, has 1200 watts of solar at 24V with 440 AH which translates to 880 AH for 12V. We own 50 plus acres but this was on our honeymoon. Camper is 52 years old I restored to what you see and the semi/straight truck was a beverage truck from the mid 80’s I converted to what you see. This is the Grand Canyon on BLM land.


----------



## Chipper

Interested in seeing more pictures and details of your setup. Always great to see what other people come up with for new ideas.


----------



## Weldman

It's a solid fiberglass unit only 3 were built and the only one in existence a second one might exist but one was destroyed when it fell off back of the truck. They were built in Lynnwood WA in 1968 and I ran the patent number which they went way off the drawings. 
Story goes person who owned it was going to destroy it, a neighbor said he would take it and did as such for 20 years using it before selling it to known associate. Well years passed and the associate never came and picked it up, the city of Edmonds WA encroached on the suburbia and took over telling them must get rid of it or be fined. No one was buying it and they were ready to take it to the dump when I found it, bought it for $500
This is what it looked like when I went to look at it.


----------



## Chiefster23

Chiefster’s front yard.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Chiefster23 said:


> Chiefster's front yard.


a picture out my front yard


----------



## Annie

Winnie! My puppy comes home next week. She'll be 8 weeks old. She's second on the right.


----------



## MisterMills357

Down below is a picture of my .40, yes I know, I have posted that before.

The next pic is my fence, before the election. No one bothered the signs, which was a good thing. 

Because, if I go outside to see if there is trouble, the gun goes with me


----------



## Chipper

The truth??


----------



## Smitty901

Bad day yesterday.


----------



## soyer38301

Smitty901 said:


> Bad day yesterday.


Yours? You OK?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak

Smitty901 said:


> Bad day yesterday.


That does not look good!! You all right? What did it run in to?


----------



## Smitty901

stevekozak said:


> That does not look good!! You all right? What did it run in to?


 I am ok. Banged up a bit. Road conditions set up a wild tail swap and front end slap that went full left and right I wen down. Stayed with bike as it enter ditch I was on top of it so when it flip I rolled off. Helmet, Armour pad jacket boots , gloves saved me.
Bruised back side, small bump left knee. Right foot spring hurts the most. But all good I think, Though I would feel more this morning but not bad. My friend was following me at the time. latter I will post pictures of the helmet .
The sidecar was no on it so it is ok. LEO, tow company were all great


----------



## soyer38301

Glad you are still with us! Could have been much worse. Praying for fast healing.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak

Smitty901 said:


> I am ok. Banged up a bit. Road conditions set up a wild tail swap and front end slap that went full left and right I wen down. Stayed with bike as it enter ditch I was on top of it so when it flip I rolled off. Helmet, Armour pad jacket boots , gloves saved me.
> Bruised back side, small bump left knee. Right foot spring hurts the most. But all good I think, Though I would feel more this morning but not bad. My friend was following me at the time. latter I will post pictures of the helmet .
> The sidecar was no on it so it is ok. LEO, tow company were all great


I am very glad to hear it didn't turn out worse for you! ATGATT saves lives for sure! I never got a death-wobble in my years of riding, but I have seen them. Hopefully they can get your bike back to it's former glory. Hope you heal up fast!!


----------



## SOCOM42

@Smitty901, glad you are OK, stay safe.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Wow! From the looks of your bike I wouldn've thought a worse outcome. Glad your OK.


----------



## Chiefster23

Smitty. Glad you are OK.
Bike accidents are a bitch. My last, I simply dropped it in a gravel parking lot. I saw the handwriting on the wall and sold the bike. It was time for me and I don’t regret it. But sometimes I still miss the harley.


----------



## Smitty901

Thank you all for your well wishes. I just wen down and explained it to Payton. She understands we will have her sidecar on a new bike. Monday meet with dealer and start dealing with adjuster. We will replace it. 
Little sore walking on right foot but nothing I can't deal with. I will start taking care of Payton this next week latter this morning. Not preaching to anyone your right to decide. This would have been my face and head with Full coverage Modular helmet.


----------



## Piratesailor

Holy cow. So glad you are ok. Yeah, that would have been your head without the helmet.


----------



## soyer38301

That my friend would have been a Gary Bussy head...glad the helmet did its job.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor

Glad you're ok. Bikes can be replaced, you can't.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> I am ok. Banged up a bit. Road conditions set up a wild tail swap and front end slap that went full left and right I wen down. Stayed with bike as it enter ditch I was on top of it so when it flip I rolled off. Helmet, Armour pad jacket boots , gloves saved me.
> Bruised back side, small bump left knee. Right foot spring hurts the most. But all good I think, Though I would feel more this morning but not bad. My friend was following me at the time. latter I will post pictures of the helmet .
> The sidecar was no on it so it is ok. LEO, tow company were all great


Thank God you are okay. When my husband rides his bike to work, I hold my breath until he's home safe.


----------



## Chiefster23

From the looks of that helmet, you are one very lucky guy!


----------



## hawgrider

Smitty901 said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes. I just wen down and explained it to Payton. She understands we will have her sidecar on a new bike. Monday meet with dealer and start dealing with adjuster. We will replace it.
> Little sore walking on right foot but nothing I can't deal with. I will start taking care of Payton this next week latter this morning. Not preaching to anyone your right to decide. This would have been my face and head with Full coverage Modular helmet.
> 
> View attachment 109625
> 
> 
> View attachment 109627


As most all motorcyclists know its not a matter of if you'll go down its a matter of when you'll go down and the trick is live to ride another day. Congratulations on surviving Smitty!


----------



## Denton

Glad you are good, brother!


----------



## Chipper

On the bright side it's sure a good time of year to buy a new bike. Did you have one already picked out??:tango_face_wink:

Seriously, good to hear you survived and are OK. 

See that's why I always wear a helmet. Learned my lesson decades ago on dirt bikes.


----------



## Smitty901

Chipper said:


> On the bright side it's sure a good time of year to buy a new bike. Did you have one already picked out??:tango_face_wink:
> 
> Seriously, good to hear you survived and are OK.
> 
> See that's why I always wear a helmet. Learned my lesson decades ago on dirt bikes.


 Inventory is way down Prices up. I arranged purchase of a new one today. 2020 Road Glide limited. That is the new named for the RGU. 114 engine all blacked out Zephyr Blue and Sunglo black paint. it will take about a week to get here. It is coming on strong heading this way.


----------



## Chipper

From another forum


----------



## Slippy

Smitty901 said:


> I am ok. Banged up a bit. Road conditions set up a wild tail swap and front end slap that went full left and right I wen down. Stayed with bike as it enter ditch I was on top of it so when it flip I rolled off. Helmet, Armour pad jacket boots , gloves saved me.
> Bruised back side, small bump left knee. Right foot spring hurts the most. But all good I think, Though I would feel more this morning but not bad. My friend was following me at the time. latter I will post pictures of the helmet .
> The sidecar was no on it so it is ok. LEO, tow company were all great


Dang, missed this and glad you are OK Smitty!
Tough sumbitches need more than that to take them down!


----------



## Smitty901

Slippy said:


> Dang, missed this and glad you are OK Smitty!
> Tough sumbitches need more than that to take them down!


 Being in shape helps make Gods task of saving your tail easier. Great bike served us well it is gone. The new one will take it's place and ride us to new adventures. Coming on strong The NightFury Dragon.


----------



## Smitty901

When you are boxing up motorcycle parts on one of your wife Kitchen tables and she does not say a word You know 1. She really does love you and 2. She really does put up with a lot from you.


----------



## SOCOM42

Good to see you up and about with no after effects.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Smitty901

SOCOM42 said:


> Good to see you up and about with no after effects.:tango_face_grin:


 Still the dry cough from COV meds for that on the way. The bike crash still a bit sore in a couple spots but nothing to complain about.


----------



## Chipper

From another forum.


----------



## Smitty901

Police report on my crash came today. Road conditions, pot holes, bumps and ruts. No other factors. Ride was wearing Full coverage helmet , boot. gloves armor insert jacket. I prefer to see the bike as it was not how it is now.

Good by you were a great ride.


----------



## Smitty901

The replacements is here.
2020 RG limited with RDRS system.


----------



## SGG

Smitty901 said:


> The replacements is here.
> 2020 RG limited with RDRS system.
> 
> View attachment 109837
> 
> 
> View attachment 109839


Very nice! Really love it. Glad you weren't seriously injured.


----------



## Smitty901

SGG said:


> Very nice! Really love it. Glad you weren't seriously injured.


 Thanks, All went well with insurance. Because of lower inventory numbers used prices going up and any new Touring bikes at dealer they want top MSRP plus. They were generous I think. Settlement was $3,800 under what I paid new for it.
Another reason I did not wait on 2021. HD has no idea what they are going to do for 2021 with all changes they are bouncing around.
They want to raise the price a lot and force dealer MSRP or higher period. I got a good price on the 2020 So I took it.


----------



## Smitty901

We had time to pick it up today. It is home.


----------



## Smitty901

Snow last night. In preparing for it put battery charger on Polaris. Put bikes insides. Decided after Thursdays ride to clean it up a bit. All winter to work on it but felt like getting started at least. The paint on this bike changes color depending on the light and source of it . Goes from a Blue to a Blue/Purple some times lighter some times darker. Some more work will bring out the details in the color . I am really excited to see how it will look when sidecar is matched to it. Payton named it NightFury. She got that right


----------



## Annie

@Smitty901 please tell Peyton Annie likes the name.


----------



## Chipper

From another site.


----------



## MisterMills357

https://www.usmessageboard.com/thre...-memes.844911/#lg=_xfUid-2-1608086549&slide=0


----------



## Smitty901

More to like that getting ready for war and reading about bombings.

During a break today when every scatter ,before they returned . Little in bike room installed more smoked lights and order the tour Pak side lights in smoke.


----------



## Robie

Disclaimer:
I am in no way advocating violence.
Okay, now that that's out of the way.....


----------



## Smitty901

After installing hand rails in the bath room for mother in law. Her recovery is going to take awhile and she needs them to help stand up. Shoveling snow , and a few things. The day was over. But not really, UPS showed up about 1600 delivered my Smoked lens tour PAk sidearm lights. How could I sleep with them sitting on the table.


----------



## Chipper

Picked up a new toy just before X-mas. 2008 Yamaha FZ1 with only 5200k on it for $3500 like new. Jap bike came ready to ride, no assembly required. Just under 150 horsepower and only 435lbs.


----------



## paulag1955




----------



## Tanya49!

*Office supply*

Copy cat


----------



## Smitty901

Snow day. Payton say Grandpa We need a ride. We meant her and her dog Summer. Well of course we can do that. Plowed drive way and path to get her smaller sidecar out . A friend of mine shows up and thinks it is a great idea. So down the road we go.

Screen shot from short video.


















https://flic.kr/s/aHsmTnpX9D


----------



## Smitty901

Loaded up ready for the ride to Murary KY. Hannigan for repaint and restore to new conditions. Should be ready towards end of February to install on bike.


----------



## Smitty901

No phone no internet no Social media.


----------



## Chipper

Not a picture but I have this song stuck in my head and can't shake it.


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Prepared One

Me after my Dad came home after having made the huge mistake of talking back to my Mom.


----------



## Chipper

Was on the computer so it's true.


----------



## Robie




----------



## Chipper

Had a white mink cruise through my sector this morning. No mice or other vermin this year in the out buildings, thanks. Would rather have a mink instead of a stinkin cat.


----------



## Smitty901

All the snow is plowed and shoveled. Hide in bike room and do some learning. Centurion. Why is it this forum likes to put pictures upside down.


----------



## Smitty901

Rumor is there is an NFL super scam to be played.


----------

